# Naruto Ninja World! Main RP



## Cheena (Dec 14, 2008)

Naruto Ninja World RP
Sign Up and Convo/OOC Thread​ 

Story
The Akatsuki wants it all, power, money, and worship.. but they have a challenge... to capture all the bijuu and use their power to take down all the 5 main countries... Leaf, Sand, Cloud, Stone, and Mist. To do that they must gather more members and become very strong, so much they could be unstopable.​ 

This RP takes place 200 years after Shippuden, There will be all new Akatsuki Members also. So basicly, you will start out as gennin students. You will be in squads, and go on missions. Then try to become Chuunin by entering the Exams... then after try to live your ninja dream. And you may choose a home village, but we all start in the leaf. Those who were in the original may start off where they left off.​ 

*Map of The Ninja World*​ 



Rules

No Godmodding​
No Arguing with GMs​
Be realistic with training and things​
Be fair​
No overpowering​
Follow NF Rules​
Post at leat a Paragraph​
Have fun!​


----------



## Hanashi (Dec 15, 2008)

Asagi groped at the smooth walls of the academy, holding her head held high. She was looking straight ahead of her, or so it seemed, for she was blind in one eye. The young girl was well aware that she would be a year older than everybody in her class, and that it would be difficult for her to make friends. She knew there was a very high chance that she never made it out of the academy. But she wouldn't give up. 

Her parents warned her of the dangers on ninja life, and begged her not to join. It was too dangerous for a little girl, let alone a half blind one. Only her older brother stood by her, and now, thanks to him, she stood in front of her class room, pushing open the door, there. She was there. Now, where was everybody else?


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 16, 2008)

Renkai steps out from the Hokage's office. He looks over the files he had been given. "Hmm Midori , Kaiden and Raikon....this may be intersting." He says as he hops up to the rooftops of Konoha. He speeds up he was running extremely late as usual. He had to get to the academy to meet his new students and have introductions. He continues on his path for the academy..


----------



## Cheena (Dec 20, 2008)

Kaiden stared into space, on that journey he noticed the cloc, "Sensei must be late" He said frowning in an annoyed kind of look. He sighed and stood up. "Are squad is left here, now what?" Kaiden walked to the chalkboard and started to draw, he had nothing else to do. It was picture of the village he had made in his mind. "Hmm..." The he started to draw his weapons and himself.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 21, 2008)

She forcefully remembered, snake, tiger, monkey, boar, horse, and tiger. "Katon! Goukakyu no Jutsu!" A fireball erupted from her mouth extending only a few feet before dieing out. She took a deep breath and fell to her knees. The wind blew her hair to the side and she pushed it back. "Ah, I have to get going...." She stood up and started to walk back to the village. She looked a little beat up from all of her training. But she felt as good as ever. She reached the academy and walked inside. It was quiet, just the way she liked it. She leaned up against the wall outside a classroom, and went over the hand seals in her head. Snake, tiger, monkey, boar, horse, and tiger. She cleaned herself off and looked better, she didn't look beat up at all now.


----------



## Team7rox18 (Dec 21, 2008)

Midori woke up to a beautiful day. She headed to the academy as usual. But today was different. there was a tall, muscular figure stood outside the classrom. He was talking to Iruka. Something about him being a sensei? Whatever. 
Well, the guy asked me, Kaiden and Raikon to step out of class, and we followed him to a large clearing. There were dented tree stumps and kunai marks where there had obviously been some hard training done. He sat us down, ready to talk to us. There was a long pause, and after quite a while, he opened his mouth to speak.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 21, 2008)

Shouten woke up and stared at the crystal-blue sky. He turned away from his window and sat up straight. He looked over to his desk and grabbed a sheet of paper of which had the names of his new team. He looked over it then sighed, this was the first time he had had a team in four years. The hokage had nearly forced him to accept a team and so he was assigned with this team. After a couple seconds something caught his attention. There would be an Uchiha in his team, he pondered if the hokage had set this up, or if it was just fate. But whatever the cause, he wouldn't let anyone on his team die, even if it cost him his own life. 

He got all his gear together and then leaped out of his window and across buildings heading straight for the academy. He couldn't give up his reputation of being early.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 21, 2008)

She walked to the window and looked outside, she watched some people walk by. She thought this was the place were she was to meet her team. But wasn't completely sure. Out of the corner of her eye she noticed someone approaching the academy, fast, "Hm." She wanted to get this over with, but to her luck it was going to slow. She heard someone else inside the academy but ignored it. She sat on the ground and waited, it couldn't be much longer....


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 21, 2008)

Renkai arrives at the academy. He walks up to Iruka and begins to speak with him. "So these are my Students eh?" He says. "Yeah I suppose Raikon , Kaiden , and Midori...they seem to create a balanced team but nonetheless good luck".Renkai walks over to his quad the light in the room bounces of his mask and flak Jacket. He turns and stares at his team with his hands in his pockets."Hello everyone my name is Renkai and I'll be your sensei from now on. Id like to start out with some introductions first ill tell you a little about me then you may tell me a bit about you. Here goes. My full name is Renkai Hatake. I like cool sunny spring days. I dislike arrogance. My dream is to turn you guys into excellent shinobi. Okay you go next.." He says with a grin.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 21, 2008)

Kaiden shrugged his shoulders, "Hmm...Ill go first" He began speaking, "My name is Isamu, though i like to be called by my middle name Kaiden" He continued, "I like adventure and dumplings, I dislike creeps, kinda like that guy named Orochimaru" Kaiden though about his goal, "My goal is to be a well known shinobi and to protect my clan" Kaiden nodded, "Thats all I have to say"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 21, 2008)

Shouten made one final jump, right over the academy wall and straight through a window and landed nealing. He stood up and walked down a couple of stairs, turned and then proceeded to walk down a long hallway. He walked past Renkai's team's room and ended up at a door mark S3 and entered. As he entered, the only person he saw was Ayumi. "Where is everybody else?"


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 21, 2008)

She looked away from the window and sees a tall man standing in the doorway. He asked her where everyone was, she shrugged, "I don't know." She looked at him with her dark cold eyes. Then she walked over and sat down in a chair. "Who are you anyway?" She asked the man standing there. She proceeded to lean back and spin a kunai on her finger.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 21, 2008)

"I believe I am your sensei. And who would you be?" He crossed his arms and looked almost condescending.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 21, 2008)

"Uchiha Ayumi. Hm." She again looked at him with her dark cold eyes. "I believe you and I are early." She pushed her hair out of her face and pocketed her kunai. She then leaned against her hand.


----------



## Team7rox18 (Dec 22, 2008)

Um... I'll go next, I guess.
My name is Midori Tsunaki, of the village hidden in the rain. My goal... Is none of your concern. I like sparring, training, anything to get stronger. I hate many things. 
Hobbies? Training. That's it.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu awoke later than ever. He crawled out of bed with a frown expression on his face. After getting dress he grabs a small book marked _SHIKA NARA._ As he walked through the house performing his daily hygenic needs he flipped open to the first page. and read _Nara Shikamaru was a member of Team 10, along with Yamanaka Ino and Akimichi Chouji, watched by Asuma Sarutobi_. He walked downstairs and out of the door flipping through the pages off the book.

This book began to be an addictive drug for Ryu. He walked to Ichiraku Ramen and grabbed some chicken&beef ramen special. Afeter consuming the meal his eyes still glued on the paper he walked to the academy to meet his team. As he reached the building he hid the book and entered the building. *"Let the day begin".* He walked through the downstairs area. He reached though his pockets in pulled out a tiny piece of paper that stated _S3_. *"Stairs".* He silently walke dup three flights of stairs and opened the destination door. He closed the door behind him and leaned against the wall. After a few minutes he looks at the people in the room and states *"Oh Am i late, im Ryu Nara"." A descendent of the Nara Clan.*Ryu dropped to his stomache to do push ups.*Ans im ready for our first mission."* Ryu had dropped his book on the ground infront of him so everytime he pushed down he would read some then some more then some more. Ryu pondered on the selection in the book as he waited for a response from his team


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

Ayumi stood up and walked to the front of the class. This new guy, he looked familiar but she couldn't exactly place it. She leaned against the wall and watched the two. "Just one more. Hm" She pushed her hair out of her face once again and folded her arms. The new guy, Ryu, started doing push ups. Ayumi just sighed and looked away. She felt the cool breeze from a nearby window as she started to look at her sensei, he looked strong but she wondered what he could do. She again walked over to the window and looked outside.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

Shouten turned his head to Ryu, but noticed he wasn't there. He then looked to the floor and saw him doing pushups. "Actually, you are right on time." He walked over to a window and stared at the crystal-blue sky. "Don't expect anybody else to show up, it's just us three." He sighed. "Also, don't expect any mercy in your training. If you are sick but you can walk, I expect to see you here. I also expect you to be here 'on time', no late or early. If you ever think I am being unfair, let me know and I will consider it. Now line up." He turned around and faced them.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu nodded his head in a serious face to his sensai. *I will always be on time sensai i promise it, but my squad comes first right now nothing else to worry about".*Ryu stood from his push ups and grabbed his book. He walked over to the girl standing near the window. In a calm voice he said *I didnt get your name, im sure you caught mine. *Ryu stuck his hand out to the girl. He scratched the back of his head and smiled. *"I guess were partners from here on out".* Ryu thought in his head that this one was quite a looker, pretty much see was beatiful but he was no perv. *Im honored to be in presence of some one with such beauty".*Ryu stated this with his head down blushing a slight bit


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

"Uchiha Ayumi." She looked over at him with her always dark and cold eyes, then looked back out of the window. She wasn't keen on making his acquaintance even if they were on the same team. She thought in her head ~typical guy, only thinking about girls.~ She turned and addressed their sensei, "So what are we doing now?" She looked at him and awaited a response.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

"Your first mission. Come, follow me" Shouten jumped out the window and landed in the grass and walked toward the exit. "You better move fast, I'm not going to wait for you."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

She leapt out of the window in pursuit of their sensei, all of a sudden appearing next to him. She pushed her hair out of her face once again and asked him, "What is this mission?" She kept pace with him, and looked back for the other one.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

"Your entry mission, remember, we are not a squad yet. Not until you pass." He kept looking straight. "You two have to fight me."


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu hoped out the window forgetting his book on shikamaru nara. He landed behind his sensai adn walked slowly to get to his side. Once he reached his side he stated *So what do you have in store for us sensai"?* ryu was anxious but was nervous also. After being told Ryu's jaw dropped. *Oh well you win some you lose some i guess.""Im Sure we can take you you together right"?* Looked to his right at hi teamate and said *"Right?"*


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

"Sounds fun." She continued following him to wherever it was they were going. Even if she wasn't keen on teaming up with the Nara, she figured it would have to be done.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

"As I said, you two, will fight me." They turned a corner and started to head for the main entrance gate.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu shrugged his shoulders as the hit the corner. he reached in his pouch and and smileld . He was formulating a plan once he heard he was fight his sensai. *"Your going to be in for a surprise sensai, a big boom".* Ryu chuckled as he closed his pouch back up and continued to formulate his plan and predict what could go wrong and what might happen.*"Are you ready"?* He said looking at his partner.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

She nodded in response to the Nara. Some of the villagers were eying her in a strange way, she hated that. She didn't know why they would stare at her in such a way. She wasn't special and wasn't going to do anything worth noticing. She grew a little irritated, but tried not to show it on the outside she pushed her hair out of her face once again, ~geez it was a windy day.~ She thought. She followed their sensei to towards the Gate of leaves.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

Shouten just kept walking, "I hope so Ryu, because I requested our first mission to be a B rank." While he was caught up in his thinking, he hadn't noticed that they were almost there.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu looked at his sensai with a serious face almost frowning. He placed a sheet of paper on his sensai so small he couldnt barely see it. *Good luck sensai you'll need it."*Ryu gave his sensai a pat on the back placing another microscopic piece of paper on him. Ryu had formulated what he was hoping to be a follproof plan. Which was the 2nd rule in the Nara Shikamaru book. _Rule#2 always think before acting._ Ryu had satisfied himself


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

Ayumi became interested, a B-rank mission. She figured this might not be so bad at all. At least she won't have to go and catch cats. She watched her teammate set up something, but wasn't sure what it was. She continued walking. And ignored some of the villagers.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

When they reached the gate they turned left into the forestand after five minutes of walking, Shouten stopped. "Alright, you two, head of in any direction you would like and count to 30. Then, the mission begins." he sat down and meditated. "Go."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

The minute he said go she was gone she ran far away jumped up into a tree and hide herself. She closed her eyes started focusing some chakra into them, she opened her eyes again to reveal a sharingan with the 2nd tomoe. She waited for something to happen and looked for her teammate curious as to what he was going to do.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu was determined that at the right time he would be standing above the trapped sensai. *Are you okay, i see how these lousy pigs look at you. I know what you are.....a person."*Ryu sated to his team mate. *'Okay im ready ouch"!* Ryu had cut his finger. A slight drip of blood drip on the flak jacket of his sensai. *Im sorry sensai.*Ryu made it seem he had wiped it off of his sensai's jacket. Ryu had headed into the forest with the ambittion of a deer. He had quickly hid himself into a shadow but was still runing. He knew he would not stop until he reached the edge of the forest.Ryu ran in multiple circles placing wires all around there. Ryu had dashed by and found a prefect spot. With some speed he placed a tag there and covered it with dirt. He hoped into the tallest tree and began to run to the top. He reached the top and waited for his sensai. Ryu performed a few handseals and waited,waited,and waited.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

After 30 seconds Shouten opened his eyes and stood up and began a casual walk through the forest to find his squad. Meanwhile a water clone waited behind Ayumi and another followed Ryu. Everything was going according to his plan, which was bad for them.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu had grasped his kunai awaiting for approached. He felt no hostilty yet. he hoped he would come in contact with his partner. That would make things much easier. He smirked as he knew what his sensai was doing.To himself he said. *"So your going to make us all scared thinking you could come from anywhere huh.trying to work us all up and what not.*Ryu tied a wire to the kunai he held. *"Bring It".* Ryu watched the ground floor as the insects and animals walked around. He spotted a deer and threw it a kunai with an apple on it. The deer took the offering and ran into the nearby bush.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

She heard something behind her.....she looked but nothing. She jumped out of the tree in fear sensei had something planned and went further into the forest. She stopped and looked around, she noticed the Nara. She Jumped over to his tree, and came up behind him, "I saw what you did, but what are you trying to do?" she asked him. She stared at him with sharingan eyes.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

Shouten walked out from behind a tree right in front of Ryu and stood their, spinning a kunai around his finger.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

He jump a little and turned around he stood on guard.*"Dont do that, you frightened me.""Anyways i set traps all over where i was. Not affective traps though. They just tell me how close he is. *Ryu held up a kunai with wire tied to it. *Every tug on this wire tells me if he's close or not. And depending on how hard the tug is tells me how fast he's mrunning. That's all that's importatnt now.*Ryu was out of breathe from his whisper. Did you see notice or hear anything. We need to communicate. he saw his sensai walk from behind in front of him. Ryu frightened cut the wre and jumped out the tree. *Show me what you got sensai".* Ryu threw some shuriken in his direction. He jumped after the shuriken with his kunai ready for attack. *"Ayumi get him"!*


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

"How is this for communicating." She pointed towards the ground where their sensei was now at. She pulled out a kunai, ready for what ever it was one of them was going to do, but if nothing happened she would have to do something herself. She watched him jump down at him. She thought ~This guy is insane why are you going to attack head on?~ She watched, to see what was going to happen.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu clashed kunai with his sensai. He kicked his own kunai to give him space between himself and his sensai. He charged once more in attack position.He missed completly and landed in the tree next to Ayumi. He dropped from the tree and began circling the tree Ayumi was one. After several laps he charged back at Sensai throwing more shuriken.
*"AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

Shouten got a grip on his kunai and easily deflected the shuriken with ease, he then threw his kunai at Ayumi and formed 18 handsigns: Tiger, Ox, Monkey, Rabbit, Sheep, Boar, Ox, Horse, Monkey, Tiger, Dog, Tiger, Serpent, Tiger, Ox, Monkey, Rabbit, Bird. Then said calmly "Suiton, Water Vortex Jutsu." Water rose from the ground and spun in a wide circleand shot towards them.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

Ayumi jumped above the kunai and started six hand seals: Snake, Tiger, Monkey, Boar, Horse, Tiger. "Katon: Gokakyuu no Jutsu!" She brought her right hand to her mouth and a large fireball erupted from there. Going against sensei's water attack.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu saw the water wave come towards him. Since he was in air he threw a kunai with wire attached to a near by tree. The kunai made impact and Ryu had yanked himself to the tree. He dropepd and began to run in the opposite direction of his sensai. He turned and slid on his feet. He circled the forest and came within distance of his sensai. He Did one handseal : Ram. Ryu shadow ran across about 10 feet and caught on to his sensai's back. *"Shadow Imitation Justsu.""What now sensai what to do."*


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

A water clone stood behind Ryu, the same one that had been behind Ayumi. "Nice, you caught one of my water clones, now what to do about the second one" The clone grabbed Ryu by the back of his collor and threw him toward the mix of fire and water. The first water clone, the one that had been following Ryu, had been destroyed by the destructive mix.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu's body sped to the combination jutsu mix. He thought to himself.*"Steam".*Ryu turned facing the destructive mix. He looked studied it with the little time he had. He found it Ryu manuevered himself in the air to fly stright through the mix. He was now closer to Ayumi. But Ryu had caught a flame on his arm from Ayumi's blast. The pain was unbearrable. Ryu struggle to perform hand seals: Monkey, Rat, Bird, Tiger *"Exploding Tag-Activate"*The tag Ryu had placed earlier had been not but 3 feet away from his sensai. The tag exploded. *BOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!!!*


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

She dropped down. Out of the water and fire. Ayumi jumped up into the tree and grabbed the Nara. And sped off away. "We are not going to get him, if we charge at him." She stopped in a small clearing and put Ryu down. She made a hand seal, "Kage Bushin no Jutsu." Two clones of her were standing at her sides. The clones sped off into the forest and kept a look out. Ayumi looked back at Ryu with red eyes, "So what are we going to do?" she asked him. "He is using water clones. I am not sure if we have fought the real one."


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

*DIDNT YOU HEAR THE BLAST HE SHOULD BE SEVERLY INJURED RIGHT NOW. And your flame caught on to me. * Ryu slowly stood as he was low on chakra. *"Thanks for the save anyways. I mean i didnt want you to risk yourself over me at least. * Ryu had stood to his feet and loked into the distant smoke arrising from the trees. *"We should go back to him, let's hunt him not be the hunted, level the playing field."Consentrate your sharigan to difer the real one from the others.*


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

Shouten continued to walk, miles away from the short battle that had taken place. memories came to him from his destroyed clone and he smirked. They hadn't taken it easy, that attack would have even finished of the real him. "I guess I'm going to have to take them seriously now." He began running towards the location of the battle.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

"You think he is that stupid? That was most likely a clone again, all he has been using is clones so far." She sped off into the forest and set herself high up in a tree. And pulled out her kunai. Her clones were still alive, for now. One of the clones was looking around at the were the battle just took place, but found no sign of sensei.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu slowly recovered and dropped from the tree. He pulled a kunai with a tag on it. The tag said to Ryu From Your Father. The kunai was not black it was a shining silver kunai. The kunai was special. Ryu had permormed the nessecary hand seals and the kunai grew to sword length. It was as light as a regular kunai but 5 times more endurable. *Once you find the real one with your sharingan lead him to me. I'll trap and you take him out. Now let's go make sure you stick with me* Ryu had dashed in a burst of speed angered and pissed. *:I was only analyzing this bastard."*Ryu continued to run ahead. And said to himself *" I now know what must be done.*


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

Ayumi ran after him, was he going to do something stupid....One clone was up ahead and her other was watching the area were the battle just took place. Neither of them saw anything yet. She thought she heard something, she yelled at Ryu, but he didn't hear her, She quickly hid herself, watching. As one of her clones came running.....She continued and got a high postion watching Ryu.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

The last water clone was watching them with binoculars, as soon as  it was able to tell which direction Ryu was heading in, it dispursed itself sending the information back to the original. Shouten landed on a tree branch and camouflaged himself, he could see Ryu coming and so, summoned three water clones and had the move to flanking possitions. Ryu's arrogance had to be corrected.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu had saw a shadow pass by. He said to himself *"Perfect".*He looked back and saw Ayumi nowhere. Good she was well hid. Ryu stopped running and for caution threw shuriken in all direction in front of him. He ran backwards to see his plan was working. He threw a tagged kunai in a tree he passed running back as a sign of fear and defense. The kunai really had a note to Ayumi stating *he's close with more clones.*He jumped and hid in a 5 trees away from Ayumi.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

As she stopped she found a kunai with a note, she read the note and nodded her head. She pushed her hair out of her face and watched Ryu, afraid he was going to try something, she also watched for sensei and his clones. She heard something moving below and threw shuriken in the direction it came from. most of them went in a bush or hit the ground.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

All three clones jumped from their trees, dodging the kunai. They all then proceeded to place their palms on the ground and say, "Doton, earth collapse!" The surrounding ground cracked and broke apart making nearly all the trees fall, removing all chances of cover. One of the trees left standing had Shouten standing out in the open.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu felt that she read the note. Ryu had knew a technique taught from his mother's side of family and he was intending on using. Ryu had looked towards Ayumi's direction and waited for her to act. _[Rule#8 Always communicate with team./I]__ Ryu had utilized the teachings of the book ever so well. Ryu's tree began to crumble as he performed the following hand seals. Ram, Boar, Ox, Dog or Ram, Snake, Tiger. 2 clones appeared as the tree fell. The clones charged foward in the direction of the sensai. While the clones neared they changed direction to the other clones. Ryu had threw another note at Ayumi stating Send your clones with my clones and attack his clones then we'll deal with sensai. Ryu waited until the tree completly hit the ground until he charged for a new hiding spot. He managed to get a closer to his sensai without being seen._


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

One of the clones jumped at Ryu and in it's hand were ten paper bombs, as soon as hecame within five feet, they exploded. The other two clones took out kunai and engaged Ryu's clones. The person standing on the tree melted away, another clone. The real Shouten had found Ayumi's position by following the kunai with notes and came up behind her. he stuck out his hand and water surrounded her, water prison jutsu. "Four jutsu, impressive, my last squad of three never beat the water clone level."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

She didn't have enough time to react, ~Damn~ She thought. She was caught. But one of her clones came up behind him and quickly threw kunai in his direction. Her second clone came underneath, just in time and threw more kunai in sensei's direction......


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu had jumped horizontally spining in the air. Ryu had uses his kunai sword to block his waist and up from the blast. The sword had made the flames pass Ryu, but th efroce of the blast was still strong sending him to a nearby tree. Ryu's feet landond on the tree and dropepd to the ground. He noticed Ayumi was caught in a water prison jutsu. Ryu charged towards her. He jumped in the tree behind the sensai and slice his back with his kunaisword. Assisting the clones at this.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

He squeezed the bubble of water releasing her and jumped away from the attackers, but he stopped and stood there. Right in the middle. His clones dispursed and the cloud created by the explosion cleared showing no damage to anything. "Good, that's enough for today." He turned to Ayumi and Ryu and waited.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu was confused and had completly forgot what he was doing.*"Are you okay Ayumi"?"So now what do we do just sit here"?*Ryu had already knew he going to leave and practice new jutsu but he wantesd to know what his sensai had in store for him. Ryu turned to Ayumi and waited for her response  *"Oh yeah how did we do sensai". *


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

Ayumi landed on the ground as she coughed up some water. She took big breaths. She stood up as her sharingan faded away. "Im glad it's over." Her clones disappeared as she sat down on the ground. She laid back and closed her eyes..."I'll be ok....."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

"You did good, but not perfect. Which is exactly what I wanted to see. Now come down here so I can patch up your arm." He grabbed a med-kit out of one of his back pockets and waited.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu hoped down since he did severly get burned earlier. *We'll be even better on our missions I promise you sensai*. Ryu chuckled and scratched the back of his head.*I almost forgot you werent an enemy haha.*Ryu held his arm out to his sensai waitinf for it to be patched up.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 22, 2008)

He put a burn gel onto Ryu's arm then wrapped it up. "Well, tomorrow is our first real mission so, prepare yourselves." He turned and began to walk away. "We're done for today." He dissapeared into the darkness.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

Ayumi stood up and stretched. She brushed herself off and fixed her hair. She stared at both of them with her now returned black eyes. She was curious as to what they would be doing tomorrow. But she started off towards her apartment alone, she didn't feel like getting to know the Nara. But she figured he would think otherwise. She sighed. The weather was nice today and she felt the cool breeze on her face.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 22, 2008)

Rai eyed the squad from his perch in a nearby tree. He started to think he would ask the squad if he could possibly join them, yet his shyness pulled him back. He climbed down from the tree and started making his way towards the now weary Genin. Reluctantly, he stood in front of them. Blood rushed to his face as he tried to think of something to say. Should he tell them he's been seeing them train? So many things to ponder, so little time. He explained his request bluntly yet politely. How would they react?


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryu stood to his feet. Out of nowhere some random kid comes out of nowhere and ask him to join his squad. Ryu had looked around for Ayumi but she had already headed home. He placed his finger on his chin tapping it there. *"Well im not the leader of our group, but if you want you could ask my sensai.""How long have you been watching"?"And most importantly who are you"?"Never mind just make sure you ask my sensai."* Ryu had turned away from the boy and began a casual walk towards the main village.

*15 minutes into the walk.....*

Ryu had arrived home. He turned the door knob but it was locked. He took out his special kunai and and made it shrink using the right handseals. He quickly and eeficeintly pick locked the door. He was exhausted and dropped on the couch downstairs. Ryu had passed out sleep.

*Around 10 minutes later.....*

Ryu had awoke and rolled off the couch. He snucj upstairs into his father's room. He slowly crept the door open. He preformed the nessecary handseals and a shadow traveled under the bed and pulled out a bag of scrolls. He closed the door and began reading and reading and reading and practicing and practicing and practicing.

*A few hours later.......*

He wrote down the new jutsu he had memorized on a list

1.Daitoppa - Great Breakthrough
2.Shunshin no Jutsu - Body Flicker Technique
3.Senei Jashu - Hidden Shadow Snake Hands
4.Reppushou - Gale Wind Palm

*After another 15 minutes*

After taking a shower Ryu had fell right back to sleep. This time Ryu wasnt getting up until the morning. He yawned and he rolled but he didnt wake up. Ryu dreamed about fighting the village of dumplings which was currently in a war with the slivering ramen warriros.

((just so you know his father was a nara clan member and his mother was from the sound village. They were both jounin and had there own fighting styles))


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 22, 2008)

Ayumi reached her apartment, she walked inside and undressed. She put her clothes away and went and took a shower. The warm water felt relaxing on her, it eased her mind. A couple minutes passed, and she turned the water off and got into her sleeping clothes. *Nock**Nock* Someone was at the door. She walked to the door and opened it.

A ninja dressed as ANBU was standing there. Ayumi looked confused. The ANBU standing there said, "Ayumi-chan, I was told to give you this...." His hand came forward and a scroll was in it. She took the scroll, "Arigatou, hm." She closed the door and walked over to the bed. She sat on the bed and opened the scroll.

At the top of the scroll was the Uchiha clan symbol, what followed was something she never knew. Ayumi gasped and dropped the scroll on the ground, ~What is this?~ she thought, ~And why did I get it?~ She laid in her bed and pondered, before finally falling asleep......


----------



## Trouble (Dec 22, 2008)

"Er..I've been watching you guys train all morning. I'm really impressed and that's why I want to join you. I heard you have a mission tomorrow. Can I come? Well, first I have to run it by your sensei. What did you say his name was?"
Rai started to play with his brown, messy hair. "I look forward to working with you." Rai gave a  look and vanished.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 22, 2008)

(OOC: Hi trouble, i sent you a PM, anyway, before you continue, go here [SF-BSS]_Michiko_to_Hatchin_-_09_[XviD AC3] make a character, and wait for it to be accepted, then youll be good to go. Thanks!)

OC: Kaiden quitely whistled a tune, "Hurry up, Raiton.." He mummbled under his breath. Sitting there waisting time while he could be training. Maybe, A.Raiton had the shy syndrome, B. Was thinking, or C. Did not feel like talking. Kaiden tapped his foot and counted birds in the sky. I ninja had to be open minded, so he though he should pay attention to the world.


----------



## Team7rox18 (Dec 23, 2008)

"Hey Kaiden," Midori said, sitting down beside him. "Waiting for Raiton, huh?" 
Kaiden nodded and his hair shifted in the breeze. 
"You love birds, don't you? Trust me, I'm just as eager to train as you. That guy, he's always late."
The two sat beside eachother, observing the natural forces spirraling invisibly around them.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

*Morning*

:sleepy Ryu awoke in the morning. He turned over to his back so he woujld be facing the ceiling. He laid there for a few minutes then sat up on the couch. Ryu wiped the morning yawn tears from his eyes and stood to his feet. He walked upstairs into his bathroom and striped his clothes off. Ryu stepped into the shower turning the nob to the hottest it could be. The water started off cold and gradually became hotter,hotter,hotter, and hotter until. *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!* The water had completly woke Ryu up. After turning down the water and brushing his teeth and getting a new outfit on he walked out the door and slwoly headed for the academy.

*About an hour in the academy.....*

After coversating with some academy student he head for the hospital. Arriving at the doors he took a look at his arm. He entered the building for his appointment which he made last night. 

*15 minutes later.....*

The medical ninja had completly healed his arm. He headed back mto the academy.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Raito, who was sitting on top of a nearby building, saw Ryu heading to the Academy, so he decided to join. He jumped off the building and landed on the ground in front of Ryu.
"Hey," Raito greeted,"You're Ryu, right? My name is Raito no Juubi, I'm part of your team. I know there was supposed to be an Uchiha in our group, you know where she is?"


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu had stopped to meet his other teammate. *"Yeah im Ryu, and your talking about Ayumi Uchiha.Where were you yesterday"?* Ryu continued to walk with Raito as he neared the academy. *"So what type of person are you and what type of things do you like to do"?*Ryu was going to make friends with Raito since he will be on his team.In Ryu's head he still wonder how he could improve on his ninja skills. Before he started to plan things out again.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

"Well," Raito began,"To explain what happended yesterday, I was kind of busy with something else, but the hokage didn't assign me a team so she made me help out another. What kind of person am I? I'm pretty quiet sometimes and I like to keep some things to myself, but I'm pretty kind and caring. I don't have any hobbies, but I like to go to the Ramen shop on some occasions. How about you?"


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

*"I love ramen myself. How about we go grab a bite."*Ryu had started to walk in the direction of the Ramen Shop. *Anyways about me.My dad's a leaf jounin and from the nara clan. My mother used to be a sound jounin until she had me and settled down with my dad in the leaf. I inherite both nara clan and sound jutsu.So really im 2 villages in one." *Ryu laughed and scratched the back of his head trying not to show. *I can stand on my hands for like an hour and i enjoy thinking.*


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

"That's cool, but this is about the time where I start being quiet, so try hard on what I'm trying to say," he said,"Ramen," he pointed at the Ramen shop and headed towards it. When he got to his seat, he looked at the menu and chose his order. Suddenly, he started thinking about Ayumi,"Ayumi?" he said to Ryu.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Once Ryu took his seat. He ordered after raito and began to explain all he knew about Ayumi. *"Yeah Ayumi's pretty talented, she's an excellent fighter and saved my skin once when we where fighting our sensai. We coordinate pretty good with each other. I havent seen her do anything out of the ordinary. Why would you care so much.*Ryu recived his meal and began to eat casually.he looked out at the corner of his eyes to Raito he thought in his head _~why is he so intrested in Ayumi i better not let out any background information.~_ *"So what else could you wanna know about friend"?*


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Raito received his meal and took a bite,"Let's go meet her," Raito said. He quickly slurpped up his noodles, then started to think of how Ayumi might look like, his face turning red at the thought. he got up stood up and walked outside,"Come on," he said.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu couldnt get to finish his ramen but went anyway. He hoped she wouldnt overreact. Ryu really didnt feel like walking and waking up Ayumi. Ryu quickly performed his handseals and leaves began to form and spin around his body. Ryu had vanished in the _Body Flickering Technique_ Ryu reaapeared back athis home. Ryu was not prepared for the rude awakining of an grumpy Uchiha. He hopped on his couch and fell alseep for awhile until it was time to meet back up with his sensai. Today was the day that Ryu's team took on a b-rank mission.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi woke up fairly early. She sat up and looked at the scroll still on the ground. She didn't know why they wanted her to know that, but she wasn't about to do anything. She grabbed the scroll and stood up on her bed, she punched the ceiling and secret compartment opened up. She put the scroll in there and slide the ceiling back in place. She proceeded to take her clothes off and she hopped into the shower. She got all cleaned up. And got some clean clothes, she went and got a different scroll from her desk and proceeded to learn a jutsu that works in conjunction with Kage bushin. She studied the scroll a great while before leaving her apartment. 

She walked around the village ignoring the people around her, Ayumi found a quiet place on a building to sit. She thought she felt something go past her but when she looked, nothing was there.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu awoke now being an hour later. he sat up on his couch wiping the sleep out his eyes. *"Yawwwn"!!*Ryu walked in the kitchen and opened up a cabinet beside the refridgerator. He grabbed a bookbag that contained kunai,radios,wire,shuriken,Ryu's special kunai, and a few scrolls. Ryu left after strapping his kunai pouch on his left leg.

Ryu ran around the village preparing for his b-rank mission. Ryu footed everywhere in the village. Ryu began to run on roof tops. While running he saw Ayumi sitting from afar. He smiled and ran across the rooftops and slid right past Ayumi falling off the building. He grabbed the edge of it and hopped back up on the building. He rolled and sat crisscross by Ayumi adn in a calm voice said *"So hows it going"?*Ryu said this so calm almost in a whisper.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

Kaiden looked beside him at Midori, "Nature is a wander..." he as the gntle breezed blew his hair. "7 birds, lucky day" He said observing, the day was getting a it warmer now thanks to the sun. "Lets, hope we are not waiting all day" Kaiden grinned some....


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi watched as Ryu slid past and came back up to sit down, she sighed as he started to say something. "I am ok...." She calmly said back to him. Ayumi jumped down and begin walking away. The breeze messed with her hair and she pushed it back in place. It was a beautiful day, even better day to be alone. But she figured Ryu would follow and want to talk, she sighed and folded her arms.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi thought was absolutley correct. Ryu rolled off the building and started up walking beside Ayumi. *"Ayumi i dont know much about you so would you like to explain or should i go first."*Ryu had taken off his shirt now just wearing the fishnet shirt. Ryu had looked in his bookbag and given her a tiny box (communicating radio inside).*"Here now that were on a team you might need this."*Ryu had a very slight blush on his face. He began to smile as they both walked.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

"Arigatou." Ayumi said as she took the box with the radio in it. She put it in her kunai bag. She sighed and began to speak, "Well about me, I am from the Uchiha clan, I am able to use the sharingan. I have been called a genius, I doubt it. I have no living family. I am a direct descendent of Uchiha Sasuke. I have few likes and dislikes and no real hobbies." She kept walking and noticed they passed the ramen shop. After a moment of silence Ayumi said, "Your turn...."


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu's blush grew when he finally broke threw to Ayumi. *"Well there's not much to say about me. Im an descendent of Nara Shikamaru from 200 years ago. I Am officialy in the NAra clan me and my father being the only ones left from the clan. My mother is from the sound village. So inherite Sound,Leaf,And Nara clan jutsus. I love meat and ramen. And for last i enjoy talking to friends."*Ryu tried to figure out what Ayumi was thinking through all of his chatting. *"My goal is to make you as happy and friendly as me."*Ryu said almost yelling and laughing. Ryu's whole face turned red in a blush.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

"Hm." Ayumi kept looking straight ahead. She then realized that their mission was soon and she had to change into different clothes and not this red dress like thing. "I need to go, and get ready." She said as she disappeared. 

Ayumi made it to her apartment where she went inside. She took off her clothes, and fixed her fishnets and proceeded to don the proper attire. She put on black shorts and the black Uchiha top with the clan symbol on the back. She bandaged up her arms and some of her legs. She grabbed her kunai pouch and fastened it to her leg. She headed outside again. She again walked around, but this time she was alone. She felt her teammate was getting attached to her. Ayumi sighed.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu smacked his head. *"Oh yeah"!*Ryu headed back to an sore bathroom. he cmpletly changed his look. He went in the back and changed into more flexible clothing. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 without flak jacket.


 A few minutes Ryu had thought about the academy where most likely he would be briefed on his mission by his sensai. Ryu performed the accurate handseals and flicker away arriving at the academy doors where he would wait for the rest of his team.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi put her hands in her pockets as she walked, and her face was partially hidden by the high collar. She reached the academy where she noticed Ryu standing there. She looked around but did not see Sensei anywhere. She walked into the academy grounds and leaned against the tree in silence.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu noticed Ayumi walking closer. He put his head down with a smirk. *"So she means business huh".* Ryu began to whistle a  tune tuaght by his grandmother. He looked over to Ayumi. he walked over to the tree. He hopped on on a branch over Ayumi. He hung over her upside.*Why is this guy always....late? What's his problem"?*


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

"Have you forgot yesterday? Who was late then?" Ayumi looked up at him....It felt weird having someone looking down on her. Ayumi pulled him out of the tree, "Perv...." In that tree, Ryu had the perfect spot to look down her shirt. Ryu landed on the ground with a thud.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Raito walked towards his two comrades. Tired, and bruised, he walked next to Ryu and punched him in the back of his head,"Bastard!," he yelled agrily. He looke at Ayumi and turned, realizing that she was far more beautiful than he imagined.
"Hi, my name's Raito no Juubi, nice to meet you Ayumi-san," he greeted bowing politely at her.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

*"Why was i hit twice"!?!*Ryu got up and walked in the shadows of the building near. He performed a rat hand seal and said in his mind. _Shadow imitation jutsu._Ryu's shadow extended and caugt on Raito's shadow. Ryu had formmed a gesture as if he pulled down his pants. Raito under Ryu's control did just that. Ryu had canceled the jutsu and walked back to the group. He looked at Raito adn yelled*"What the hell Raito five minutes of meeting her and you pull a move.* In Ryu's head was a party of laughter.


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 23, 2008)

Renkai stands up. *"Well nice to meet you all your training will commence tomorrow you are dismissed"* Renkai says as he begins his ascent onto the rooftops of Konoha. He flips onto a tree and rests. Taking out a kunai and twirling around his finger.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

"Yo." Ayumi said to Raito. Just then Ryu got mad and walked away for a second. Ayumi was about to say something just as Raito pulled his pants down. Her eyes grew wide, "Sick pervert!" She yelled as she punched him in the face. Sending him flying backwards and into the wall.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

After seeing Ayumi's reaction to the sick move Ryu smiled. *Any sign of being a pervert is an automatic bruise from the one and only Ayumi huh. I think my hip has a bruise."*Ryu smiled at Raito and shook his head. *"How sick can you be"?*Ryu turned to Ayumi *"Well since he's the one who was punched i guess your okay huh"?*


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Raito's anger grew and grew, eyes becoming yellow and skin becoming darker as demon chakra was absorbed in it. 
"*How dare you*!?"Raito yelled in a demonic voice,"*I try to make a friend and you embarass me!*" Horrid memories rushing through his head, Raito's anger grew ever more, quickening the release. But, right before it was complete, Raito grabbed Ryu on the top of his head and punched in the face.
"*Let this be a lesson to you, don't ever make me angry!*," he yelled, Raito took a quick look at his hands, then at Ayumi, then turned away"*Damn you, Ryu!*," he yelled as he ran into the woods. He ran deeper and deeper into the woods, leaving a trail behind with each step, until he finally made stopped at a lake. There he cried until he calmed down.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

"Hey sensei, Wait!" Kaiden franticly waved his hand and sprinted over to Renkai. "okay" He took a breath and put his head down, "Could we have some training time?" he said hoping for a yes answer, " I would like to learna jutsu, that would be my... ace." Kaiden shrugged his shoulders.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi watched as Ryu got punched in the face. "Hm." She studied Raito curious as to what he was, it was obvious that something wasn't right. She picked Ryu off the ground and wiped his face. "That was strange...." She said with cold eyes looking at Ryu.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu got up from teh punch in a quick recovery.*So im the bad guy but he hit me first?"*Ryu shrugged his shoulders,put his hands behind his back and relaxed on the trunk of the tree. *"He'll be back for an apology or he be expecting one."*Ryu turned to Ayumi not really caring about the hit that was just gave. *"So are you nervous about or next mission."*Ryu loked back at the woods and said to himself_~I've read about it and im not that afraid, RAITO.~_


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 23, 2008)

Renkai rises. Looks at Kaiden with 1 eye and nonchalantly says *"Hmmm Kaiden I can see that you wont be satisfied with any ordinary jutsu eh?"* He rises brushes off his flak jacket. *"This way"* He begins to jump atop the rooftops and head towards the training grounds.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

"Kage Bushin no Justu." A clone of Ayumi ran into the forest to look for Raito. "You could be little bit nice you know." She said to Ryu. She looked at him with cold, black eyes as she put her hands back in her pockets. Ayumi sighed and closed her eyes. This was going to be a long mission.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

"Huh..." Kaiden grinned, he was anxious. "Okay Sensei" Kaiden sweated some nervous, "Hope I can do it" He knew that his sensei had something up his sleeve, well a not ordinary jutsu that is. "I almost forgot... Thank You" kaiden follwed Renkai. as the air bashed his face.


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 23, 2008)

Renkai flips onto one of the wooden poles. He balances upon it and begins to lecture Kaiden. *"First off I will need to know all of your capabilities everything you can do and how you do it so we are going to have a little spar ok?" *


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu shrugged his shoulders again *"I guess, he did hit me first though."*Ryu looked through his bag and pulled out a chocolate bar. He unwrapped with one hand and spun a kunai in the other. Ryu cut a piece off with his kunai. He bit the piece before it hit the ground. He slowly chew the piece and savored the flavor.*"You want a piece Ayumi?"*Ryu said this while holding the bar up to her.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Raito was sitting near the lake for almost 5 minutes, trying to calm down as fast as he could. All the angry thoughts that ran through his head were gone, and the demon release was almost gone, and everything was almost back to normal. Raito decided to  go back, and face the reactions of his friends. When he got back, he didn't look at them, nor spoke to them, just stood there waiting for the hateful rants.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

"Not hungry." She said to Ryu as he was holding chocolate up. She sighed again and noticed Raito  approaching so she got rid of her Kage bushin. Ayumi looked at Ryu, "Well go say something...." Ayumi pushed him closer. Ayumi pushed her hair out of her face and jumped onto the roof of the Academy, looking for Sensei.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu said nothing to Raito once he returned. He simply poped a black toothpick in his mouth picking the chocolate out between his teeth. Ryu thought to himself _~Im waiting for an apology you slime~_Ryu had looked at him with a frowning expression on his face then shrugged his shoulders. *"Well, technically it is in the past you know".*Ryu looked back at Ayumi and whispered *"Are you happy now"? *


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Raito's eyes widen, surprised at the fact that someone had finally accepted him despite knowing that he was jinchuuriki,"Well, I should apologize for the first punch, but thanks to your disappearing act, I got lost!" he said,"But thank you." He bowed down in gratitude.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

"Spar...." Kaiden gulped, the pressure of being a ninja, he will know now. "Okay, I will do it then." He said with some confidence, "Ill go to my limit and do my best" He said pulling 2 kunais out. "Tell me when to start" He got into a fighting stance. This would be big, his first real spar.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi jumped down and sighed, "As long as we get along...." She sat down against the tree and watched both of them. Neither of them looked like the liked the other. Ayumi thought to herself ~This should be interesting, where is sensei?~ Ayumi closed her eyes and leaned her head back....She heard Raito talking to Ryu but she ignored it....


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 23, 2008)

Renkai jumped back his hands were in his pockets. A gust of wind blew and leaves whirled all around them. The air was electric as if it would spark at any moment there was a pause but its was broken once Renaki uttered the words *"go".*


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu grabbed his by the shoulder and pulled him up to his feet. *You bow when your honored not when greeting or thanking a friend."*Ryu's lips grew into a smirk. He placed his hand out waiting for a five or handshake. * "Where going to have those times when we fight the biggest fight is getting over it. I think im over it and i hope you are too. *As Ryu awaited for his hand gesture he said in his mind. *~Next time it want be a simple jutsu like such.*Ryu's grinned became a smile once he looked at Ayumi's face.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

Kaiden nodded, "Alright" He placed a bomb around each kunai, and attached a string. On the other end, there was another kunai, with he then placed in the ground. He threw the outher kunai at two tress about, 5 yeards away from each other. A loud burst sounded, when the kunais made contact with the tree the tag exploded. The fire began to go down the wire. "Ha, your trapped"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 23, 2008)

Shouten walked down the stairs from the hokage's office holding a paper of their mission. A B-rank, just as he'd requested. But before anything, he had to find this new squad member the hokage said would be on his team. "Raito eh'." As he reached the bottom of the stairs he looked up and leaped up and across buildings. After a minute, he came across Ayumi and Ryu and landed six feet away and walked up to them. "Guess what, you guys get a new teammate."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi heard sensei come up and start talking...."Hai sensei." She pointed over at Raito, "Is that him?" She stood up and brushed herself off. Ayumi put her hands in her pockets and hid her face behind the high collar. If that was indeed the teammate, then this should get really interesting. Ayumi sighed once more, it seemed today was a great day to sigh.


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 23, 2008)

Renkai is unfased. He rushes past the wires with moderate speed. He closes in on Kaiden he forms hand seals then places his hands together. "*Heat Slash*" Using two finger's Renkai slashes upwards sending a crescent of Flame at Kaiden as it unfurled it edged ever closer to hitting him.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

Kaiden Paniced, "Shoot" He jumped up, but some of the flame hit his tip of his foot. "Arghh..! Im not high enough" He formed a hand seal and bursted a bit of water out his hands, "It stoped some of the flames, good" Kaiden landed on the ground, the flames making him sweat. He looked around him, everything was too open, he would have to go to the forest to hide. _I cant run away..._


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 23, 2008)

Shouten glanced at the picture, then looked at Raito. "Yes he is, hello Raito, I am your sensei, and today, we have our first mission."


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 23, 2008)

~Ah good he countered elementally that takes some brains but lets see what you do when.~ Renkai disappears. He actually uses flash step and gets behind Kaiden he uses taijutsu.* "Crescent Heel Kick!" *Renkai leaps into the air and spins his arms causing him to spin counter clockwise. He then releases his leg for boosted kick. As he does this he appears to be rapidly making handseals. *"Ne , Ushi , Tori , Tatsu , Mi , Tori"* Renkai says making the seals.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi glanced at everyone before turning to their sensei. "What is our mission anyway, sensei?" She looked at him with her always dark eyes and awaited an answer, she wondered what it was they had to do.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Raito held his hand out and shook Ryu's hand, and smiled his first smile in years. ~Juubi, you hear me? Next time he does something like, remind me to kill him~ he thought in his mind ~Don't worry, I will~ Juubi replied. He let go and walked towards Ayumi then bowed,"I would like you to know that all my grotesque actions were unintentional, in fact, it was all Ryu's fault. I'm sorry, if  anything disturbing was seen and that I hope the incident won't hinder our friendship," he apologized, then turned to his sensei,"Hello, Sensei-sempai," he greeted,"A mission already? Sweet, I guess its time for me to show you all what I'm truly made of!"


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

It felt like things were moving in slow motion, he turned his head slightly to the side and saw Renkai. "Oh no" His eyes opened wide, surprised. He n preperation, nor the mind set for dodging this attack, it was too fast. "Darnit" He knew it might hurt, he threw his hands in the air and spun around, trying to black the kick.


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 23, 2008)

Renkai grinned he used the kick to bounce of Kaiden and ascend higher into the air. As soon as he was about 20 feet up. He raised his finger and formed a small sphere of chakra. He began his dive back down to earth targeting Kaiden with his move.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

"What.. What is that jutsu!" Kaiden never saw it before, it was, amazing. He formed a hand sign, "I have some more time... Shadow Clone Jutsu" One clone appeared, and Kaiden threw into the air towards Renkai. He started to run, charging chakra. " Hope that works."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Raito apologized to her and bowed, all Ayumi said was, "Hm." She turned back to their sensei, ready for the mission. If she remembered correctly it was to be a B-rank. This made her eager, something exciting. She felt like trying something but she felt everyone else would be surprised. So she didn't try out the new Jutsu just yet.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 23, 2008)

"This mission won't be much of a blindingly difficult one as long as we stay together as a team. There are some ninja bandits who are attacking a town near here." His face turned into a serious one. "It's nothing much, just some guys picking on weaker people, but from what I've heard, their bosses are supposed to be pretty good. There are two of them, I'll be handling them, you three are going to take down their main three underlings so after I take down the boss, one of them can't take their place."


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 23, 2008)

Renkai makes contact with the clone with the flick of his finger. The orb explodes into large spiraling blast of chakra. The clones is torn into shreds. Renkai descends and flips backwards landing on his feet in front of Kaiden. *"That is the move you will be learning" *He say with a grin beneath his mask.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

Kaiden face looked puzzle, "Me? Ill be able to do that jutsu" He he sighed and crossed his arms, "Seems really hard to learn, but will be devistationg, that looks something you would use to....kill." He thought about it for a little bit, "Hmm, Ill give it ago" This time, Kaiden made a sigh of relief he did not get hit by it.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

"Sounds good sensei. When do we move out?" Ayumi had a smirk on her face, she was ready for a fight. For the most part she wanted to see if she could make this new jutsu work. She looked at Ryu then Raito, both looked eager. 

Ayumi tightened the bandages on both arms, "Why are we waiting?"


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 23, 2008)

*"As a shinobi you will be put in situation where killing the enemy is the only option if you are not able to do that then you forfeit the missions success and most likely your own life. A shinobi must have techniques capable of taking life and not hesitate to use them in a life or death situation any other use of this jutsu is stricly forbidden understand?" *Renkai asks Kaiden in a serious tone.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

Kaiden let it sink in, "I... understand" He said assuring. "Thank you sensei" He said smiling, putting a thumbs up. This is better than an ace in the hole. "So would this be a S-Rank Jutsu?" Kaiden asked, kinda sure of the answer though.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

"Well, thats kind of boring," Raito said,"I used take out bandits all the time during my travels. Plus, Ayumi, guessing how well she's mastered her Sharingan, could clean 'em up quickly, and Ryu, here, with his Shadow Possession jutsu could easily sweep them away. They couldn't give us anything harder?"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 23, 2008)

"We move out in four hours. It will take a couple days to get to the town though, so pack up traveling gear." He smiled, which was something special for him, he hadn't smiled in four years, not since the incident. "Those three second in command are really good too. This isn't an ordinary bandit hunt, before us, they sent two chuunin. They didn't make it back."


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 23, 2008)

*"Well the move is Rasengan or spiraling sphere. It is an A-Rank technique. It requires alot of training to use however it can be extremely powerful jutsu." *Renkai reaches into his pouch and pulls out a balloon he fills it with water from a suiton. He then hands it to Kaiden. *"Ok im going to break down the training into three steps. First you have to rotate the water and break the water balloon; this step emphasizes rotation. The rotating chakra must spin in proper synch with the body. When the body and spirit energy mix to form chakra, it rotates clockwise or counter clockwise within the body of the ninja. The ninja will need to spin the chakra within the palm in the same direction it does in the body to attain maximum efficiency."*


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

"Alright," Raito sighed. Then, activating the Demon Release 1, he extended it all the way to his apartment, grabbed his gear, and returned back it to normal,"Ready!" he said.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

"Wow, sounds challenging" Kaiden clenched his hand some and stared at at. _'I could learn, Rasengan, an A Rank Technique' He began to concentrate chkra, _"I think Ill start with putting chkra in my hand" he said wdoing that, "Then Ill go to the balloon."  Kaiden nodded at his plan.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi closed her eyes, "I wish I had mastered the sharingan, Mine is only at the 2nd tomoe. I still need two le...." She caught herself, "one level till I have it down, this might help me get there."
She opened her eyes again and looked at both of them.

Ayumi calmly jumped and disappeared to get ready. At her apartment she packed a bag of supplies she might need.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 23, 2008)

"We move in four hours, no sooner, no later. Train if you have to." He turned and jumped away.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Raito was about to aske Shouten something, but when he left he shrugged it off. Then, he turned to Ryu,"Aren't you going?" he asked.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu recieved all he need. He went to the ramen shop and got some instant ramen. He left the shop to go to his home. While walking he performed his body flickering technique. He vanished in the air and appeared in an instant in his bedroom. He grabbed all that was needed for the trip and placed it in the book bag. he vanished once more back to the grounds were his teammates were. *"Well im ready to fall out".*


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi grabbed her bag and walked outside, and walked to the training grounds. When she reached the training area she pulled two heavy weights out of her bag and strapped them to her legs. Time to start a little taijutsu training, something she needed some improvement in. She started running around the area getting faster and faster each lap. After she deemed she was getting the speed she wanted she started attacking some dummies set up. She was kicking, running and jumping with those heavy weights on for about 2 hours.

Ayumi laid down and rested....

One hour later Ayumi woke up and felt well rested with full chakra. She proceeded to take the weights off and put them in her bag again. She would save training for another day. She walked back to the village and found the long awaited Ramen shop, she walked in and was happily greeted. She ordered a bowl and ate.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Raito sat there meditating, and talking to Juubi in his head. After three hours, he decided to rest.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Good idea. Ryu had dashed to the supply shop and got 2 leg wieghts, 2 arm wieghts. Ryu said to Ayumi *"I hate to be a copy cat, but your a genius."*Ryu had ran in laps around the village gaining speed and improving time evry few laps. Ryu wanted to be upbeat with Ayumi. Ryu was going to take an hour rest and hour before they left. 

*An hour passes....*

Ryu had switched to fighting clones of himself with the weights on. Ryu had became a speed demon. (Over exagerating) he was taking these clones out with ease. He dropped and layed on his book and slep for an hour. 

After waking up he felt great and was ready for anything. At least he hoped.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi walked to where they were supposed to meet with about 30 minuets left. She walked up to a tree and put her bag down. Ayumi sat down leaning against the tree and leaned her head back. She slowly closed her eyes and rested a little while longer. She was ready for this mission, she felt a little excited something she usually doesn't feel.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu while dashing past the ramen shop saw the clock. He dashed towards their meeting are. Ryu haden't taken off the weights yet. Finally he stop and slid some feet near Ayumi. He saw her eyes were closed so he wouldnt bother her. A began to whistle that same lovly and heart wrecking tune from before. One tear began to fall out his eye. He wiped and slap himself in the face.*"Stop crying you pussy."*Ryu had completly blanked out and stopped crying. He lookd down at Ayumi. _~Oh no dont wanna get punch for no reason again~_ He sat down beside Ayumi placed his head near her's not too close but near her's and began to rest until his sensai arrived.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi opened one eye and noticed Ryu, he was starting to sit near her. She sighed and closed her eye. She figured to just ignore him. If I ignore him then I won't have to talk to him right now....


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryu still slept near her. he felt good that he could be this close and not get the crap beat out of him. Ryu lifted his head and snuck off to the sluppy shop again. With the last of his money bought four radios and some more wire&tags. he came back and slwly equipped the radio around Ayumi's neck. He then equipped his own and layed back down beside her. He still had Raito and Sensai's radio in his bag which was under him in his bookbag.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Raito woke up and opened one eye towards the others. Somehow, he felt something in his heart as he looked at Ayumi, he closed his eyes again, trying to keep his mind off her,"30 minutes," he said,"30 minutes..." he laid there thinking about the mission, and wondering how it would turn out.


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 23, 2008)

Renkai watched Kaiden's attempt at rasengan. He then held out his palm gathered , rorated , and maintained the chakra's rotation and shape.  The Rasengans burns bright with blue chakra and spins within his hand. He then demonstartes how to attack by using his flash step to speed up the jab. He attacked a tree with his Rasengan and the tree was obliderated sendiong shrapnel of splinters everywhere. The sun was setting now. *"That is how to properly execute a rasengan..it may take you some time to get it to that level but I have kaith in you Kaiden"* Renkai says before he jumps up onto the post and dissappears with a poof.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 23, 2008)

Kaiden Frowned, "Great, he is gone" Kaiden stood tall, "I Guess Ill have to do it myself, I know i can" He grabbed a balloon and started to put chkra in his hand. He did it over countless time and no luck. 

*30 min later...*
"Still, nothing more then when I started" He sighed and hit the palm of his hand against his forehead.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 23, 2008)

Exactly four hours from when Shouten had told his squad to prepare he arrived at the main gate with a average sized pack on his back. "The rest should be here soon."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi woke up. She looked at the sun, it was just about time. She grabbed her things and woke up the other two. She Jumped and disappeared. Ayumi ran to the front gate, something caught her eye, she looked away for a second then looked back. ~Shoot too late~ She stepped once and tried to spin around but too late. Ayumi ran into the back of their sensei. She landed on her butt. "Gomen, Gomen."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 23, 2008)

"Huh?" He turned and looked down. "Oh, Ayumi." He reached out his hand, but his palm had recent burns on it.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 23, 2008)

Ayumi looked at him then his hand, she went to grab his hand and noticed burns on his hand. Ayumi grabbed and pulled herself up. "Arigatou." She brushed herself off and fixed her hair. Ayumi set down her bag then faced her sensei. "Oi, sensei, why do you have burns on your hand?" Ayumi stared at him for a response, half her face was covered by the high collar and her black eyes staring up at him.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Raito, wakened by Ayumi, saw her leave and followed behind. When he met up with her and Shouten, he noticed something was wrong with Shouten's hands but didn't bother with it,"What's up, Sensei-sempai?" he greeted.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Ryu awoke from his slumber and wiped sleep from his eyes. He let out a yawn and grabbed his bag. He dashed off to the front gate. He got there in a few seconds and stopped beside his sensai. *"Well I guess this is it,Lets do it".*Ryu looked at evryone's expression. He leaned against a light pole and waited for his team. He threw a communicator radio at Raito and one at his sensai. he had already gave Ayumi one when she was sleep.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Raito caught the device and stared at it with a confused expression,"What the heck is this thing?" he asked holding out the communicator,"Let's just go, I'll figure it out later." He started walking ahead,"Oh yeah, where we headed?" he asked.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Ryu knew he wasnt going to leave anytime soon. Sensai had paper work to do at the front gate stand. The paper was like 50 pages high. Ryu searched in his bag for his imitation chuunin jacket. This jacket had no leaf village swirl on the back recongnizing he's not a real chuunin. Ryu was growing bored and decided to read his custom scroll and practice hand seals.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Ayumi looked and saw both her teammates standing there, she was about to say something but her head started to hurt she looked down and grabbed her head and closed her eyes from the pain. Ayumi opened her eyes and her Sharingan was activated. She felt pain in her head again and she closed her eyes, and when the pain was gone and she opened her eyes her Sharingan wasn't active. Ayumi found that strange what just happened but she shrugged it off.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Raito looked back at the moment where Ayumi's head stopped hurting,"Ayumi, you okay?" he asked in concern.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Ryu looked in the corner of his eye once he heard what Raito said. He leaned against the walla nd said. ~She'll be okay~Ryu looked out the the gate of the village. He saw the forest and was ready to duck and dodge the branches and tree trunks. He looked at Raito then at Ayumi. His eye was focused on their shadows. He thought if he needed to he would have to cast the possesion jutsu on one to help them dodge something. He shook off the though and looked into the sky. Studying the cloud formations.He smirked and did the accurate handseals. He crouched and said _"Kage katon Jutsu"._His stuck his hands to the sky and a black flame grew from his hands. It died out in 4 seconds due to hazards.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Ayumi looked over at Raito, "Im fine." She said calmly. Ayumi pushed her hair back and pulled down her shirt some so it was in place. She activated her sharingan on purpose this time and watched Ryu do a jutsu not to far away.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 24, 2008)

Shouten quickly finished up his current activity and looked to his team. "You all ready to go?" He reached into a side pack and pulled out three pills and tossed them to each gennin. "Here, take these." He looked up into the dark sky.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Ryu caught the pill with an odd look *"Chakra Pills, Right?"*Ryu shrugged his shoulder and walked closer to his sensai. He looked at evryone and nodded. *Well im prepared for anything*. With a comical look on his face he yelled chuckling *"Hey sensai how do you like my imitation flak jacket.*Ryu looked at evryone's expression and said *It really doesnt matter what i look like, i just guessed it would maybe intiminate the othe bandits.*


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Chakra pills she thought. Ayumi put hers away for later use. She ignored Ryu and whatever it was he was talking about. Again Ayumi closed her eyes and deactivated her sharingan. "I take it we are leaving?" She grabbed her things.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 24, 2008)

"They arn't chakra pills. They will help us find eachother." He tossed them each a tracker. "Just in case we get separated." He pulled out a tracker of his own. "I'm the black dot, Ayumi is the red dot, Ryu is the green dot, and Raito is the blue dot."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

"Wait are we supposed to eat the trackers?" Ayumi looked confused at why the were little pills.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

"*Well no need to loose it huh."*Ryu took the pill fromhis pocket and swallowed it. He had grabbed teh recent chocolate bar and started to bite on it to hide the pills awful taste. *"So now what im ready to go, is everyone else ready"?*Ryu lookd at evryone with a blank expression on his face. He dropped his bookbag and opened it up. He grabbd a box with it marked _Stuff_. He handed his sensai a radio communicator that he had gave Raito and Ayumi. *"I got these while i was training for the mission."*


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 24, 2008)

"Yes, that way, the enemy can't cut open your pocket and it falls out. They will dissolve in four days. That's plenty of time." Shouten took the radio. "Good job Ryu."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Ayumi pulled the small pill out of her pocket and swallowed it, she looked like she was going to hurl. "Why can't they make it taste better?" Ayumi took a drink of water and got rid of the taste. She started walking though the gate.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

*"So now we leave right?"*Ryu began to walk casually towards the forest and looked back. *"Well sensai, i dont know the way come on."*Ryu waved his team over adn waited for a suddent move or action. Ryu took a look at Raito who hadnt said much. He shrugged his shoulders and leaned in a racing motion. Ryu was waiting for his sensai to dash foward so he could follow.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 24, 2008)

Shouten waited for Raito to go before he did. He didn't want to leave him behind.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Just talk to me on the radio if I have to change direction. Ryu dropped his bookbag because the only thing left in there was weight. Ryu took off in a blur running stright through the forest. He picked up the dirt under his feet so anyone behind him would literally be in his dust. Ryu zigzaged and flipped over logs and holes. He saw a light opening into the trees and took it. Ryu had jumped up and began swinging on the tree branches. *"WWWWWWWWOOOOOOO!!!!!*Ryu was a monkey in nature habitat. Ryu had swung from a branch slowly flipping backwards. He landed on the branch upside down. He fell of down to his feet and continued his sprint.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Ayumi watched ryu run off, she sighed and thought to herself ~boys, geez.~ Ayumi would never understand them. Ayumi looked back at their sensei...


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Raito stanced himself on all fours and started running like a beast passed Shouten and Ayumi but stayed next to Ryu,"Hey, where are we going?" he asked.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Ayumi sighed again as Raito ran past her, again she didn't know what the boys were about that made them like this. Ayumi calmly waited for sensei to point the way, she wasn't eager to get lost.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

*"Honestly i really dont know."*Ryu told this to Raito with a smirk on face. He ducked a branch and continued to go until told other wise on his communicator. *There's no way we could get too lost with our speed we'll catch up in no time if on the wrong track".*


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

"Doesn't it feel good *jumps over a branch* to jump through the trees like this?," He asked Ryu. A series of branches started heading for his direction, he twirls and flips over the branches with the skill of an acrobat,"Man, I love this!" he said in excitement.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Ryu ducked under a passing branch. *"This is the life indeed".*Ryu had felt a small bond between himself and Raito. *"You know what your not that bad Raito, I can really get along with you.*Ryu had flipped over a branch and stopped dashing and hoppping. He looked backa nd asked*Where's Ayumi?"*


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Raito stopped and looked back too,"Oh yeah, that's right! We left her and Sensei behind!" he replied with worry.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Ryu spun Raito around and began to run back to the village. Once he arrived he relized Ayumi was still there. He stopped and asked her.*What are you waiting on Ayumi, cant you see me and Raito are all ready and almost left you".*Ryu started scratching his head.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

"Whats the point in running, when we have no idea were we are going...?" Ayumi stuck her hands in her pockets and leaned against the wall. She stared at him with her cold, black eyes.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Raito sighed, and looked Ayumi in the eyes. Her cold glare stunned him,"If only I can tell you how I feel," Raito said to himself,"If only I can get passed that glare." Raito pulled himself together and sat down,"Yo, Sensei-sempai! I've asked twice already, and I'm not going to ask again, where are we going?"


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Ryu knew exactly what to do. he dashed with incredible speed to the administrative building. Upon arrival he slowed his steps. He climbed the stairs to the hokage's office. He knocked on the door adn there was a voice. 

"Come In."

*Hokage-sama I want to request an emergency combination squad. Our sensai is caught up in paper work. And we need to help a near by village from bandits.*

Well i'll see what i can do Ryu, please have a seat.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Raito saw Ryu and wanted to follow in on his plan, so he followed. He landed in the window of the Hokage's room,"Hello, Hokage-sama!" 
"Oh Raito, nice to see you again," she greeted,"You've come for the same matter, I'm guessing?"
"Yep," Raito replied.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 24, 2008)

Kaiden panted, "Hughh... Lets try to make sure" He breathed hard and clenched his hand into a fist grasping the pain. "Ughh... this hurts" He was practing since 6.a.m. at the training field. Kaiden put the water balloon on his hand and began working on the rasengan. "Woah... I learning something" He could feel some rotation of the water.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 25, 2008)

Rai dashed through the door
*Sorry Hokage-sama, but I couldn't help but over-hear. I want to join this emergency squad. I'm good, I can take these bandits with my Raiton jutsu. Please Hokage-sama, I'm not asking you to trust me,  I'm asking you to let me fulfill my destiny as Konohagakure's great protector, Rai Uetake!*
The Hokage stood still, as if pondering this sudden request.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

The Hokage looked back at Raito and Ryu, then back at Rai,"Alright, since you are all so eager, I'll allow a co-op mission between Team 7 and Team 3. Rai, you can join in this too," the Hokage ordered. 
"Yes!" Raito cheered.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 26, 2008)

Ayumi sighed as the boys ran off again, they never stayed still for five seconds it seemed. She closed her eyes and leaned her head back. Ayumi waited for whatever was to happen next.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

Raito headed back to the front gate where Ayumi was,"Hey Ayumi! Guess what? Me and Ryu convinced the Hokage to allow a co-op mission with Team 7! Isn't that great!?" he announced.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 26, 2008)

"Thats wonderful, more guys." Ayumi sighed and opened her eyes to look at Raito. It was the usual cold stare. She noticed something off about him he seemed a little different but she couldn't place it.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 26, 2008)

Strangely, Shouten had just stood there, not saying a word. He had been doing that for a long while now.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

Raito's heart started to ache again as Ayumi gave him that cold stare. He just sat down and waited for whatever came next,"Ayumi, why do you always look at people like that?" he asked.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Dec 26, 2008)

Suddenly, Shouten faded away, his replacement jutsu had worn off. The real him was already walking up to the door to the Hokage's office, and he did not look pleased.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 26, 2008)

"Look at people like what?" She grew irritated, Ayumi stopped leaning against the wall and moved forward a little, she stared at him.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"That cold stare of yours..." he replied with a saddened look on his face.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 26, 2008)

Ayumi saw that he got sad and felt bad, she kneeled down next to him, "I am sorry, I didn't mean to get mad at you. My eyes will always be like this, they have seen too much." She looked down.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

Raito saw that she felt bad too and put a serious look on his face,"Ayumi, I promise I'll do everything in my power to make you happy. I promise you, those eyes will change. I swear upon my life," he said,"In fact, close your eyes," he took the ribbon that tied his hair and tied around Ayumi's neck,"That will represent the promise, as long as you wear it. I'll do anything to make you happy."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 26, 2008)

"Arigatou. No one has cared for me before." Ayumi started to cry a little, thinking about her past.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

Raito placed his hand on Ayumi's neck,"I care about you more than you can ever read with that Sharingan. That's because me and you are more alike than you know, I've been alone traveling from village to village with no real friends or family. The only person that I've had a relationship with was Juubi. Now, I have you and Ryu. Listen, you're my friend, and as such, I care about you and Ryu. There is no way in hell that I'll abandon you," He said to her,"Now, you have to make a promise to me..."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 26, 2008)

Ayumi opened up too fast she felt weird now and looked away. "Hai...."


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"You have to promise me to be more upbeat from now on," he said,"It would be hard for me to make you happy if you keep being so quiet..."


----------



## Trouble (Dec 26, 2008)

"You will not regret this, Hokage-sama, I promise you."
Rai was so happy that he through himself out of the hokage's window. The Hokage flinched as she saw him fly down the building.
"He's got spunk. I hope he doesn't kill himself." The Hokage gave a little smile and went back to her desk.
"Yes! My first mission! Hmm..Let's see. I'm flying down a building...what to do..." Rai started to concentrate his chakra into his feet. "I need to see where my teammates are. Oh look, there's that girl that was in the Hokage's room with us. And Raito too!"
Rai dashed towards them. They looked somewhat startled when he suddenly appeared by them.  "Looks like I'll be on your team on the up-coming mission. I'm Rai Uetake, nice to meet you." 
Rai extended his arm towards them.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

Raito looked back and noticed the boy. He stood up and returned the handshake,"Hi, I'm Raito no Juubi. Nice to be working with you," he greeted, but it his mind,~Dang! I was so dang close!~


----------



## Trouble (Dec 26, 2008)

Rai smiled.
"Since we're going to be working together, I think we should get our stories straight. I'm Rai Uetake, an only child who uses mostly Raiton jutsu. I love eating Tako Sushi and really despise natto." Rai looked towards Ayumi. "Oh, was I interuppting something?"


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"It can wait 'til later," Raito said,"But there's nothing special on my plate, except that I extremely love Ramen. Hey, where are the rest of your teammates?"


----------



## Trouble (Dec 26, 2008)

"I have no idea. It's a bit strange to say, but I saw you here while I was free-falling from the Hokage's office. Umm...where are we meeting for the mission and at what time?"


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"Well...," Raito began,"I'm not really sure myself, but I bet you our sensei's mad as heck right now. We pretty much talked about the mission without his permission, I hope he blames Ryu. But while we wait, why don't we spar a little?"


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 26, 2008)

Ryu walked out from the forest adn met up with his team. *"Hello everyone how's the day?"*Ryu looked at the new kid and had a flashback from his first day of training. *'Eh, if it isnt Rai, long time no see."*Ryu gave Rai a quick pat hug and looked at Raito. *"So what you guys about to do, get a little racing going on.*Ryu felt extremlly good right now since he can now turn his body into a shadow for a few minutes due to his extense training.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"Actually, we were just about to have a little match," Raito replied,"Wanna join in? I want to check out that new jutsu." Raito began making fake puches in the air,"Its good to finally have some good action."


----------



## Trouble (Dec 26, 2008)

Rai studied Ryu for a few seconds. "Ryu! Fancy seeing you here. How's training?"
Rai went back to Raito. "Sorry about that. So you wanna spar, huh?" Rai looked at both of them. "Three-on-Three anyone?"


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 26, 2008)

" Actually i have some things to do, so I'll see you guys later.Ryu vanished from a breeze of air and appeared at his home. he walked in his apartment and looked under the bed. He had saved up 5000 dollars from house hold chores. Soon he would have enough to make his trip to....


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"Well, he's out...," Raito said,"But let's hurry on with match, the old Academy training ground?"


----------



## Trouble (Dec 26, 2008)

"That's ok with me." Rai vanished in an instant and arrived at the old Academy grounds. "Where's Raito..."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 27, 2008)

Ayumi let herself get to emotional, she couldn't let that happen, she was useless like that. She wiped her face and watched the guys talk, they were talking about having a spar. Ayumi was interested, she might even want to spar too. She followed them to the training field.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 27, 2008)

Raito vanished and reappeared at the Academy training ground,"You ready? Alright let's go!" Raito jumped in the air, and readied himself for a knockout kick.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 27, 2008)

_Hm. I need to see what type of fighter he is first. Probably taijutsu, but I can't be too sure._  Rai was thinking on how to test Raito's abilities and what is his prefered method of attacking.
Rai jumped into the air, just above Raito. He started to draw chakra into his foot and started making some hand seals. 
"Raiton: Raizume!" 
Rai's foot started to chirp and electricity was crackling around it. Rai started spinning around in the air.
_Let's see how he reacts to that... _


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 27, 2008)

Ayumi stood by and watched. She felt like fighting but she let them do there thing. It looked like it was going to be good.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 29, 2008)

"Demon Clone Jutsu!" Raito yelled after making a hand sign. The demon clone grabbed Rai's foot and threw him to the ground.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 29, 2008)

Kaiden Panted, "Stage one, almost completed" He fell back from exhaustion. After about a week of training, he could see some bumps forming in the balloon. He was one step closer to the next. "I dont know what to do, if this stage was this hard... I just don't know." He got angered. "Argghhh! If I dont complete this, it would be a waste of my time...." he nodded in shame. Kaiden hadnt slept for two days, all the stress was getting to him. "I have to finish no matter what... no matter what, trust me sensei" Kaiden paused, "No matter what, trust me mother"


----------



## Trouble (Dec 29, 2008)

Rai fell down with a thud.
"Hm, ninjutsu and taijutsu, eh? I guess I'll have to use _that_ then."
Rai got up from the ground and made a hand seal.
"Shadow Clone Jutsu!" 
Suddenly, two Rais stood before Raito. They looked at each other and nodded. The clone unsheathed the twin swords residing on the black leather holster on his back. They both started running towards Raito in a zig zag pattern. The clone vanished and reappeared behind Raito and slashed at his back and the original Raito jumped into the air, again focusing chakra into his foot. 
If he stayed there, he got stabbed, if he jumped, he got smacked down with a face full of lightning, and if he dashed to either side, the clone would follow him. Raito was thinking of any possible thing that Raito could use to escape.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 30, 2008)

Raito vanished and reappeared in the air. He concentrated chakra in his hands,"Devil Palm!" he called, ready to counter Rai's Raizume with his Devil Palm.


----------



## Cheena (Dec 30, 2008)

"Look at this" Shocked apperead on Kaiden's face, "Its working, finally" The ballon had lumps all over. In a few seconds it bursted..."YEAH, YEAH!" Kaiden jumped around in glee causing birds to fly away scared. He began having blurry vission and the world started spinning around him. Kaiden fell back with a thump. His eyes closed, he was out cold.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 1, 2009)

_BOOM!_
A massive wave shook the trees around them. The air was filled with dust.
Rai started panting. "Damn. He's strong... Well, at least my clone is still there, hopefully he can hit him."
Rai's clone started running towards Raito, a sword in each hand. 
"RAITO!!!!" Rai's chakra started pouring into his swords


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

Kurizu was aimlessly walking around the Leaf Village looking for something to do. The voice that has been with him for most of his life was whispering to him quietly while he walked. While walking through the training grounds he says something laying on the ground. _'I'm bored I guess it wouldn't hurt to check it out'_ Kurizu thinks to himself. He walks over to the figure on the ground and sees it's a boy about his age. He nudges the kid slightly with his foot, then sits down next to him. Realising he's unconscious he decides to wait with him until he comes back to his senses.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 1, 2009)

Kaiden layed there still out of it. He started thinking of when he was small, with his whole family. Then the day that changed everything. He tried to hide in his mind, but couldnt. He jumped up eyes wide open, sweating. He went back down wiping his face. 

Kaiden cracked his his eyes open some, He saw a blury figure, it was a kid. "Ahh... um, whose there?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

He looks at the boy opening his eyes. "Hello, I'm Kurizu...and who might you be?" He asks. He din't real care much, but he was going to at least try to be polite. He had layed his scythe down next to him and his hand reacehd for it slowly. He looksaway from the boy and looks up to the sky, whispering quietly to himself.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 1, 2009)

Kaiden took a deep breath, "My name is Isamu, but call me kaiden. He stared at himself, then got up in a few seconds, "I am so thirsty" He rubbed his stomach. "I think I remember you from the academy, my apologies, forgot to say thank you."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

Kurizu sees a puddle a few feet aaway from them. He makes a couple quick handsgns and manipulates the water above Kaiden. "Yes...I remember you from the Academy..now open your mouth, here's something to drink...you're lucky...I'm not normally this nice..." Kurizu mutters the last part coldly. He moves the water closer to Kaiden's mouth.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 1, 2009)

Kaiden raised his eyebrow, "Not normally this nice" He shrugged his shoulders. He kept his moth open and let the water pour in. He nodded, "Thats a bit better" Kaiden examined the ground, "I think I'll sleep here, I've been training for three days straight." It was kind of a question if he could stay there


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

Kurizu looks at him slowly. "Would you like to stay at my place?" he asks cringing internally as he asks the question. "It isn't much nicer than out her, but it'll keep you a little dry and keep you warmer..." he mutters quietly. The voice in his head scolds him angrily for being so kind.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 1, 2009)

Kaiden grinned slightly, in his head, hw wondered what he should do. He didnt know Kurizu all to well. "Thanks for the offer, I guess ill go to your place." Kaidenwiped his eyes from exhaustion, :I find it hard to beleive you usually arent this nice" He said in a nice manner.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

Kurizu stands up and grabs his scythe. He holds out a hand for Kaiden to pull him up. "Why's it so hard to believe that I'm not normally this nice?" he asks coldly. His hand still outstretched for Kaiden. "You're a fellow shinobi, I wouldn't let you die or kill you unless you got in my way..." Kurizu mutters quietly.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 1, 2009)

"Well, you considered yourself being nice right now" Kaiden said, "And you did say 'Your lucky... Im not normally this nice'" He said rying to explain, "No need to continue this conversation, I appreacite the lift" Kaiden blushed off the back of his shirt, "D you come here often, to train?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

"Depends what kind of training I'm doing..." Kurizu says quietly. He starts walking off to the direction of his "home". He rests his scythe on his shoulder holding it in place with one hand. He stares up and the sky and whistles softly to himself. He lets his left arm hang limp at his side his sleeve cover his entire hand.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 1, 2009)

Kaiden wlkaed with his hands in his pocket, staring at the ground, sky, and kurizu rarely. It was a okward moment for him. "I train there with jutsu, for sapce" He said, it was too quiet for him. He didnt talk to much, they just met, Kaiden didnt want to over do it.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

Kurizu looks around for a moment and turns left. "Some of my jutsu tend to be too destructive for a place like this..." he mutters. His hair blows gently in a light breeze. He keeps walking straight nearing his brokendown shed. "We're almost there..." Kurizu says softly.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 1, 2009)

"I have been working on my most destructive juts for a week" He said thinking how much he had left to go to it was complete. "My main element is water, my smaller is wind, so my sub element is ice..." That was all he really needed to know. "Soon I will be working on a special ability"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

"My bloodline limit allows me to control water at will and turn it into ice, my primary element is water..." Kurizu says softly. He makes a quick right turn then walks forward a little more, the tree branches blow in the wind and Kurizu makes a quick left turn. He walks forward a little bit more. The two start to approach a small shed made of wood that was beginning to rot and some holes in the walls. "Well there it is...what I call home..." Kurizu says walking into the shed. Inside there was floor boards that were torn up with various weapons hidden under them, mainly kunai, shuriken and senbon. Laying against on of the wall were training weights that had traces of blood on them. There were a few blankets on the ground a few more against the wall rolled up in a ball. "Make yourself at home Kaiden..." Kurizu says walking over to a candle, he picks up a match that was laying next to the candle and strikes it to light the candle.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 1, 2009)

Kaiden looked around, "It may be small, but I wouldnt mind leaving here" Kaiden grabbed a blanket and layed it in a corner, "It's perfect, nice and quiet too..." He said in a calm tone, it was a compliment. "Yawnn...." Sat on the blanket curling up. Kaiden was ready to sleep. As the sun went down, it got little chilly, at least he wasnt getting anymore dehydrated.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

"Thanks..." Kurizu mutters. He stands in the corner opposite to Kaiden. He slides down the wall into a sitting position, grabbing the nearest blanket to him and putting it over his knees. He takes the piece of cloth covering his empty eye socket off and throws the cloth into a bucket of water to soak. He puts his head against the wall and breathes deeply. His eye wide open.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 1, 2009)

OOC: If we go to sleep now, are we done roleplaying for the day?

Kaiden rested his head very close to the wall. He wrapped the blanket around himself tight, making it hard for cold air to get in. He layed there getting sleepy, but was just listening. He heard the wind gusts, the leaves on the trees bristleing, it was peacful and relaxing.

The start shined bright outside, and the sky was clear letting the moon shine. As the candle began to melt away it got warmer. Kaiden yawned lot, looking over his shoulder to see if Kurizu was awake. He then started thing about his future, as a ninja that is.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

OOC: Meh I'm not really that tired, I probably won't be asleep for about another two hours or so.

Kurizu stares at Kaiden intently. "Umm...Kaiden if you don't mind me asking...what does it feel like to be tired?" Kurizu asks sheepishly. The voice in his had nagged at him for asking such a stupid question. 'Who doesn't know what it feels like to be tired' Kurizu cringes slightly 'I don't...' he says softly to the voice. Kurizu blinks his one eye at Kaiden.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 1, 2009)

Kaiden propped his head, " huh...?" Kaiden was surprised to hear a question like that. "you don't know?" Kaiden thought of ways to explain it. "Um, you feel like you are lifeless, a better way to say it is that you don't have lot of energy, that makes you tired, which usually makes you want to sleep." Kaiden shrugged, "Once you wake up, you don't feel tired."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 1, 2009)

"Hmmm...tired...it's been so long since I've felt that feeling..." Kurizu mutters. He pulls the blanket off of his knees and stands up. He moves to the wall on the other side of the room that was closer to Kaiden bringing his blanket with him. "I haven't slept since I was six years old..." he says quietly.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 2, 2009)

Kaiden frowned, "Since your were six, that's a long time." He never heard anything like that before. "Sounds like insomnia to me, or is it something else Kurizu?" Kaisen was corious. "You know what you don't have to tell me, it's none of my buisness." He sat there a little mad at himself, if was rude to ask that question. It was just so out of the oedinary, at least for Kaiden


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 2, 2009)

Kurizu sighs. "Well I do have insomnia..." he mutters quietly "...but you're an ally so I guess you deserve, I hear a voice in the back of my head. All the time. It's never quiet and even when I try to sleep it wakes me up..." Kurizu sighs. "It's a living hell...you can't let anyone know about it though..." he growls warningly "If you do tell someone...so help you..." he says darkly. "I apologise for that threat..."


----------



## Cheena (Jan 2, 2009)

Kaiden looked calm, and assuring, "No problem, you trust me" kaiden sat up with his eyes open, "I do hope everything works out in the future." Kaiden grinned, he kind of considered them more then fellow shinobi, they were more like good aquantinces. "A kid like you, you can get threw it"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 2, 2009)

"Thanks..." he mutters quietly. He stomach growls quietly. He ignores the call for food even though he hasn't eaten in days. The voice in his head starts talking to him again. "You seem strong Kaiden...just how strong are you...I'd like to find out for myself some day..." Kurizu mutters with a grin.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 2, 2009)

Kaiden eyebrows popped up, "really?" he giggled some, "some day, you seem strong to" Kaiden grinned, "it will be an epic battle" Kaiden nodded and thought about it, he couldn't stop training. "Id like to find out too Kurizu" Kaiden turned his head the other way and rested it on his head. Then he went to sleep.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 2, 2009)

Raito summoned two new demon clones when last one vanished, each bracing for the attack from both sides of the original Raito,"Looks like he's getting serious, maybe I should do it...*DEMON REALEASE!!*" he yelled. A burst of demon chakra flowed from Raito and was absorbed into his skin, making it darker and giving him a more beast-like appearance. The demon clones vanished, and Raito extended arms to stop Rai's attack,"Hm, hm, Hmmm..." he said as he shook his head.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 2, 2009)

Kurizu stands up taking the blanket off of his knees. Some sunlight was shining through the holes in the walls. He looks over to Kaiden to see he was still asleep. Kurizu gently places his blanket over Kaiden's other blanket to give him some extra warmth. He walks over to the bucket of water that he had put the piece of cloth to cover his eye socket in and pulls the piece of cloth out tieing it around his head to cover his empty eye socket. He drains all the water out of the cloth and empties it into his empty eye socket then freezes the water.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 2, 2009)

Kaiden rubbbed his eyes as he saw a bright light. "The sun is out, how long have been sleeping?" He got removed the blanket and stretched. After that, he floded the banket and splashed some water on his face to wake him up. "Im going to train... Kurizu, want to come?" Kaiden said quietly as he pushed the shed door open.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 2, 2009)

"You haven't been asleep long..." Kurizu mutter. The thick black ring was pretty visible now. He nods some "Yeah I'll go training..." Kurizu mutters. He grabs his scythe that was leaning against the wall and walks to the door to wait for Kaiden.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 2, 2009)

"Alright" Kaiden nodded and went out the door. The wind was blowing a bit, so it would reduce dehydration. There was some water in the air though. He walked slowly, Kurizu still behind him and stoped at a wide open area. "Ill go ove there, so we dont get in each others way."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 2, 2009)

"Spar with me Kaiden?" Kurizu offers. He hadn't been in a fight in awhile and he didn't want to let his skills go to waste. He held his scythe tightly in one hand next to him, itching to fight. He grins a little bit at Kaiden.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 2, 2009)

He looked at Kurizu, "You seem serious" Kaiden thought about it for a moment, "I can tell, your anxious to get in a fight, why so hasty?" He said seriously. "You know, what, I'll do..." Kaiden pulled out a kunai, "One condition... no attacks that can do alot a damage." He nodded. _"I cant damage myself yet.." Kaiden mummered to himself._


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 2, 2009)

Kurizu smirks. "Get ready..." he growls softly changing into a fighting stance. He drops his scythe to the ground and pulls out three senbon. He thinks about using the broken sword he carries on his back but decides not to for now. 'The precipitation in the air will help me out...' Kurizu thinks to himself, adjusting the piece of cloth over his ice filled eye socket.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 2, 2009)

"What?!" Rai slashed at the demonic arms with his blades. "Hm.. maybe if I can extend my Lightning Claw jutsu into my swords, I can electrify them? Worth a try..."
Rai started drawing chakra towards his swords, this time focusing it on making it into electricity.  "Shadow Clone Jutsu!" Three Rais were sprinting towards Raito with an intent to kill... this way, they might actually be able to hit him. One jumped in the air over Raito, one started moving towards the right side, and the real Raito was running towards Raito, head on. Rai noticed his swords were crackling a little. "Hm, this is gonna hurt." He slashed at the black arms, hoping it would hurt.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 2, 2009)

He shook his head in agreement, He put the kunai back for the moment, he had another plan in mind. "Hmm...." Kaiden got into his fighting stance, similar to hyuuga's. "Dont expect a walk in the park" He said confidently, it was important to show no fear. Kaiden fomred a hand seal and charged his chakra. As he did it longer and forced it more a fame erupted around him. "Get ready for this!"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 2, 2009)

Kurizu laughs darkly to himself quickly throwing the senbon in Kaiden's direction, he didn't expect any to hit him, if one did it was purely by luck. He quickly spins around and picks his scythe up off the ground enfusing it with his chakra to dull the eight blades. He then changes his fighting stance ready for whatever Kaiden does. Kurizu starts sending chakra out from his body into the precipitation in the air.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 2, 2009)

Kaiden performed a hand sign, "Ninja Art: Wolf transformation" The stored chkar gave him the ability to transform into an animal, a clan ability. "Rarrwww...." He began running with wolf like speed side to side, hoping to confuse his opponent. "Tunneling Fang!" He began spinning at an erupt speed toward Kurizu.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 3, 2009)

Kurizu jumps into the air swinging is chakra enfused scythe under him causing the water to come out of the air. He turns the water to ice beneath him and stands on it. He starts making handsign to prepare for Kaiden's attack. He smirks happily at how frontal the attack is.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 3, 2009)

Kaiden stopped the attack, so he decided to jump over Kurizu, releasing a smoke pellet from his mouth. It feel on the ground cuasing zero-visibility. He landed on the other side of Kurizu. "Dont know how he attacks yet, so its best not to do open attacks like that." he whispered to him self.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 3, 2009)

Kurizu jumps off his ice platform landing softly on the ground. He scans the area quicky looking for Kaiden's body. "No luck..." he growls softly. He makes a few quick handsigns with one hand and draws some moisture out of the trying to dispearse some of the smoke so he can see clearer. He scans the area again looking for Kaiden, but ends up deciding to wait for him to attack.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 3, 2009)

Kaiden though, "Have to watch how much chakra I use." He ended the jutsu and went back to his original form.  He formed handsigns. "Shadow Clone Jutsu" Two clones apperaed. "Go!" He pointed in kurizu's direction, in his wolf form, he could msell better. The clones went for a punch.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 3, 2009)

Kurizu ducks down and swings his scythe at the legs of one of the clones. With his free hand he makes a couple quick handsigns and uses the mositure in the air to make about ten ice senbon. He sends the senbon flying at the other clone. Hoping for a direct hit.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 3, 2009)

The clone was hit. "Ahh, he likes to wait and attack." Kaiden pulled his kunai out. "And he dosent use much hand to hand combat." he said that all to himself so it would not change the effet of the battle. "Enough, come and attack me tough guy!" Kaiden said strongly. He stood still listening for an attack.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 3, 2009)

Kurizu rushes Kaiden his scythe outstretched to his right side. With his free hand he makes a quick handsign to make more ice senbon. He sends them flying at Kaiden to distract him while Kurizu leaps high into the air, landing softly behind Kaiden and swinging at his right side with his scythe.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 3, 2009)

Kaiden jumped up in the airputting his hand around his mouth, "Wind Style: Air burst" A medium sized burst of air toward the needles and Kurizu. The needles blew away, but it wasnt fast enough, Kaiden had a slight cut on his leg. "Shoot" Then a he grinned, "Thanks for forcing me up here" The wind cooled the water in the air, causing it to freeze around Kurizu. "Hopefully it can slow him down." Kaiden got on the ground ties his pants over the cut.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 3, 2009)

OOC: Going to bed, I'll be back in the morning.

Kurizu smirks. 'This could help me...' he mutters to himself. He makes a handsign with one of his hands casuing the ice to explode into a ton of ice senbon, most of them scattering randomly and dropping to the ground but a few headed towards Kaiden. Kurizu makes a couple quick handsigns with one hand and turns all the senbon laying on the ground to water, but leaves the ones heading towards Kaiden as ice.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 3, 2009)

Kaiden out his hand out, "In case you forgot, I have water too, and I know ice, since my two element cuase it" The ice needles changed direction. Kaiden was now disapointed, since this battle would go on and on, back and forth. He put a food pill in to increase his chakra, the best just he had know needed alotof chakra.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 3, 2009)

Kurizu makes a few handsigns with one of his hand causing all of the ice senbon heading towards him to morph together into a kunai made of ice. He grabs the kunai once it gets close enough to him then charges at Kaiden. Once within striking distance of Kaiden he aims a kick to the side of his head, then follows up with attempting to stab Kaiden in the arm with the ice kunai.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 3, 2009)

Kaiden panted. "Ice made out of ice.... vicious." Examined Kurizu, "He is moving at of rate of 4 steps per second, meaning he will be here in 3 more seconds." He sad in his head, following that he began, counting, _3.... 2.... 1...., _"Arghh..." He ducked down out of reach of Kurizu's foot or kunai. Putting his fist in a ball went for a puch in the stomach.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 3, 2009)

Kurizu digs his scythe into the ground to help him jump back to avoid the punch. He does a backflip while in the air and lands on his feet skidding back a few. He throws his scythe into the air and makes a few quick and signs causing the scythe to disappear. Kurizu takes on a different fighting stance and draws out three senbon in each hand using them as claws. Then he rushes at Kaiden attempting to slash at his torso with one hand, and using the other hand to attempt to slash at his face.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 3, 2009)

Kaiden formed two hand seals, "Water Style: Advanced Water blast" Water cam out his mouth as a larger version of his normal. "So much chakra, good thing I used my food pill." The water was aimed for for the sky. He preformed two more handseals, "Wind Style: Advance Wind Blast" The two jutsu collided. It cuased a hurricane like reaction. As the ground filled up with puddled, Kaiden jumped back, he formed one hand seal, and began making the water underneath Kurizu's feet freeze up.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 3, 2009)

Kurizu jumps high into the air and throws his senbon at Kaiden. Kurizu focused his chakra into the ice underneath turing some of it to water, and combines that water with the moisture in the air. "Here goes..." Kurizu growls. "Ushi, saru, u, ne, i, tori, ushi, uma, tori..." Kurizu starts forming hand signs until he finsishes the jutsu making the last hand seal. "Tori," Kurizu says the last hand seal loudly "Suiton: Suiryūdan no Jutsu, Water Style Water Dragon Jutsu!" A large dragon starts to rise out of the water. Not as large as a jounin's performance of the jutsu would be but quite large for a genin.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 3, 2009)

OOC: We have to start hitting each other, or this fight will never end unless we run out of chakra.

Kaiden was shokced, "Water Dragon... from a gennin"  He formed hand seals, "Horse, snake, boar, ox, Ice style, Ice wall Jutsu" Kaiden let a wall in front of him rise in the for of ice keeping the damage down. Although it did not get a direct hit, gushes of water made its way behind grabbing Kaiden with it. "Chough..." He started caughfrom some water getting in his mouth too fast. 

Kaiden laid on the ground soaked. "Im not defeated yet" He still was hurt. He got up, and kick a peice of ice off of the wall. "Time to try a new creation." He stood on the ice, putting the plams of his hand facing the ground. As chakra formed anorund his hands, air started coming out. As the pressure hit the ground it cuased Kaiden to assend with the ice. "I call this, air boarding" Kaiden got in the air and put his arms back making the air push him forward. He move one hand forward and put it in a fist, aiming for kurizu.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 3, 2009)

Raito grabbed one of the clone Rais and flung him around to hit the other two Raitos.
~This is far too easy~ Raito thought in his head.
~Maybe thats because you're in Demon Release 1...~ Juubi replied.
~Yea, but I thought he would make up better tactics~
~Try showing him some good tactics~
Raito deactivated the Demon Release and returned back to normal, then he summoned two demon clones. All three ran for an attack, the original Raito grabbed the clones by the hand and swung one of them to hammer kick Rai.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 3, 2009)

Kurizu reaches under the shirt on his back pulling out his broken samurai sword. Kurizu takes the punch falling to his back. But he quickly jumps back into a fighting position. He rushes at Kaiden jumping into the air and aiming a kick at right shoulder, then he comes around with his other foot aiming for the left side of Kaiden's head.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 3, 2009)

Kaiden fell of his board taking the blow. "Nooo....!" He was falling on and was destined to hit the ground, "The Water..." He put his arms out gripping thw ater without touching it and forced under him. _splash...! _He fell in like diving into a pool. He emmited chakra around his body, sinking into the the water. He disappeared.... Then he came below Kurizu smiling in the water, only his head showing. He put his hand out and grabbed Kurizu's foot. Wuth the other hand he hormed a one handed seal, "100 Water Needles of Death!" By grabbing his foot, he hoped it would be harder for Kurizu to get away.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 3, 2009)

Kurizu twists his ankle quickly, dislocating it so it would be easier to get out of Kaiden's hold. He forces his foot out of Kaiden's hand and limps backwards one step. 'Now time for these needles...' he thinks to himself. The voice in his head was screaming at him to win. "Mi, hitsuji, ushi..." Kurizu says while forming the hand seals. " Suigadan - Water Fang Projectile." Kurizu says. Water bursts up from the ground forming drills. Kurizu sends them at the ice needles coming towards, blocking just about all of them. A few of them skim his body cutting him slightly though. He just brushes it out though. He takes the piece of cloth covering his empty eye socket off. His right eye starts to completely black. He gets into a fighting stance with his broken samurai sword.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 3, 2009)

"Damn it... I need to hit him just as hard or else my skull is as good as gone." 
Rai started making some hand seals and concentrating his chakra into his fingers.
"Raiton: Raitsume!" 
He slashed at Raito's hammerkick with tremendous force. As their bodies hit each other, Rai's past started flashing into his mind.
"Dad... I won't let you down. I won't be weak. I WON'T LOSE!" The electricity coming from Rai's fingers started engulfing his entire hand. 
"AAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUGGGGGHHHHH!" This wasn't expected...was this....Chidori?


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 4, 2009)

Ayumi's sharingan activated and she moved away from the tree she was leaning against as the fight continued. Ayumi noticed something weird about Rai's hand.....it looked like a chidori, she might have to step in and stop this fight if it got too dangerous and out of hand.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 4, 2009)

OOC: make sure chidori is only used at a time like his, under extreme mental and emotional pain, intense anger.... if she gets hit, she might die and youll get arrested 

Kaiden had enough of this fight, "Lets go..."He pulled at his sword and put chakra in it. Then he added some water and wind as it engulfed the sword. He charged at Kurizu with full force, with angry in his eyes. "Why am I so mad?" He asked him self as of now he couldnt stop. He put put his sw'ord back with both hands making it dig into the Earth. He felt like slow motion ,"Aaarrggghh!" and forced it foward in the gound causing the water and ice to shoot out. It eventually turned into ice, and came out tof the ground a fast speed. It began getting higher and higher towards Kurizu.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 5, 2009)

Raito let go of the other clone he was holding onto and created the devil palm using its hands to make hand signs and blocked the Chidori- like Raisume.
~Why isn't that interesting?~ Raito thought in his head.
~So that boy knew the Chidori~ Juubi noted ~But I think he learned from pure luck, possibly from some surge of strength...~
~What do I do?~ Raito asked.
~Here's a lesson for you, that technique is known as the Chidori aka the Lightning Blade. It is formed from concentrating an intense amount of lightning chakra. Once unleashed, it can be used to pierce through almost anything.~ Juubi replied.
~Isn't that the same thing as the Devil Palm?~
~Not exactly, your Devil Palm is a continuous attack, even if you fail to kill your target, the attack will continue to burn it. The Chidori is a one-shot technique and can only be used up to two times, three if you're lucky.~
~So, he has two chances to use it?~
~Yep, and he's just wasted one. If he tries it again then he'll be almost out of chakra, if he goes for three, he dies.~
~Damn~
~I know, let's hope that he doesn't try it again~
~Is there any way it can work effectively?~
~Only with the Sharingan~
~How come?~
~The Sharingan can allow faster development of the technique, plus it give you the speed to unleash the technique at full ferocity. If you use without the Sharingan, you might as well be wasting chakra~
~That's kind of sad, does the Devil Palm need the same thing?~
~The Devil Palm is a simple concentration of demon fire chakra, any adjustment could make twice as deadly~
~Sweet~
~But don't let it get to your head, now that he knows the Chidori, you better save that Devil Palm as a block only~
~Alright, but are there any other attacks that can counter it?~
~There is another known as the Rasengan~
~What's that?~
~You'll learn it later, but for right now, lets concentrate on ending the fight~
The explosion from the two attacks caused Raito to fly back a couple feet. Thankfully, one of the demon clones caught him.
"Rai! That technique is dangerous! If you use it again! It would mean the end for you! Let's end the battle for now!" Raito said as he recovered from his wounds from the explosion.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 5, 2009)

Rai was on his back by the time he heard Raito.
"What the... did I just use freakin' Chidori?" 
Rai looked around and stared at Raito. "That was some fight. I can't believe I used Chidori... Wow. Chidori... I mean, come on. CHIDORI. Sweet "
Rai started prancing around with joy, yelling Chidori at random things and hitting it with his bare hand, making destruction noises simultaneously. 
"Sorry about that. I just can't put my mind around the fact that I just used Chidori..." xD "But anyways, you were amazing. I mean, I can't believe I even got to touch you. It was an honor sparring with you."
Rai held out his hand.
"So is it time to meet with the others?"


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 6, 2009)

Ayumi sighed and her sharingan faded, she shouldn't have thought that he would be able to do anything with it. Ayumi walked off. She pulled something out of her pocket and looked it over than put it away. She sighed again and continued walking, her hair blowing in the wind.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 6, 2009)

Raito laughed outrageously,"It was a wonderful fight, I had fun," he said,"But I'm only a genin, I'm not as good as you think. But lets hurry back and meet with the others." Raito took off his armor and kimono showing off the jumpsuit he wore underneath. He walked towards the front gate as he carried to items.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 7, 2009)

"Yeah, it was fun!" 
~Damn...I'm pretty out of chakra...~ Rai looked at his right hand, the hand he used for that unexpected Chidori. 
~I wonder how that happened...~
Rai went over to pick up his swords that were lying on the ground.
"Hey wait up! I still don't know where we're supposed to go!"
Rai started running towards the distant Raito.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 8, 2009)

Raito stopped and turned back towards,"The truth is, I don't know either," he said. Then, he continued towards the front gate. Once there, he waited for everyone else.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 8, 2009)

"Well, I guess it's best to just wait here then." said Rai after appearing next to Raito.
"So...I've been maning to ask this..." Rai looked at Raito.
"How is it being a Jinchuuriki?"


----------



## EPIC (Jan 8, 2009)

"Well, its not anywhere close to living a somewhat normal life," Raito replied,"Its hard, knowing that everyone around me can die in an instant if I lost control of Juubi. I've been a traveling ninja for most of my life, never once did I decide to live in a village. I just stayed for a day or two, then just left. To think unsealing a cave could cause so much trouble, and all I wanted to do was become a stronger ninja." 
~ I'm sorry, Raito~ Juubi said.
~No problem...~ Raito replied.
~No, I am truly sorry, I've caused you such pain~ 
~The life of a ninja is full problems, there's no such thing as a normal life for a ninja~ 
"You know," Raito began,"Raito isn't my real name, I took from Juubi. I don't know my real name, I hope I learn soon."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 8, 2009)

Shouten walked towards the front entrance/exit to the leaf. He looked at a paper in his hands with a half grim, half surprized look. The paper had the updates of the mission on it, along with other things as well. "Six chuunin and a new jounin? Should we even be going on this mission?" He thought hard for a second. "No! we need this mission, even if it's now an A/S rank mission. I could never let my team down."


----------



## EPIC (Jan 8, 2009)

"Yo! Sensei-sempai! You ready? I've been waiting forever!" Raito smiled finally happy that they can go on the mission.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 8, 2009)

"Raito, I need to know that your ready. The mission detail has changed, it is now an A rank mission. We have to leave sonner than I expected because it is on the verge of becoming an S rank mission. If that happens, then we can't go. There's something else too, the hokage sent six chuunin led by a new jounin on the mission as scouts. They never came back, so that adds to our mission. They are right now MIA, we need to either find them and help them get back, or list them KIA. Find Ayumi and Ryu."


----------



## Trouble (Jan 8, 2009)

Rai looked at the person who was referred to as Sensei by Raito.
"A-Rank mission on the verge of becoming an S-Rank mission?" Rai started thinking about things to bring. How many kunai? How many shuriken? How many food pills? So many things going through his mind.
"Sounds dangerous." 
Rai was jumping around, fighting the air.
"Hey, you know...I was never briefed on the mission. What type of mission is it? I'm great with Reconassaince missions."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 8, 2009)

"We are moving in to eliminate a group of _highly_ skilled bandits, and possibly rescue some of our ninja in the process. By the way, who are you?"


----------



## Cheena (Jan 8, 2009)

OOC: I know youa re talking but no two liners or three liners, and too soon for rookies to be eleminating highly skilled bandits

Kaideb stood there patientl waiting for a responce, time was ticking, he was bout to leave. Was Kurizu going to dodge or take the attack. It seemed like time froze and Kurizu didnt do anything. Kaiden huffed and puffed bored out of his mind. He pulled out some shuriken and kunai.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 8, 2009)

Kurizu eye narrows sharply, he starts focusing all of his chakra into the water and ice surrounding him. He starts forming the long string of handseals for his jutsu. He makes the last hand seal "Suiryuudan no Jutsu - Water Dragon Projectile Technique!" Kurizu shouts loudly. A large dragon made of water starts to rise, it was twice as large as the last time he used this jutsu. He directs past the ice heading for him and aims it head on for Kaiden, with the full intent to kill.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 8, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for an auto hit, but now you are trying to kill, and you would be nearly out of chakra anyway.

The dragon got near Kaiden, "After that your chakra should be drained" Kaiden stood there and the dragon reached him, _poof! _It was a clone. Kaiden wasnt visible then out of nowhere he popped out of the ice. "Ha..." He threw a senbon at Kurizu hitting him in a ceratin spot. It wasnt vital, so Kurizu was put into a unconsouis state.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 8, 2009)

Kurizu stumbles a little bit as the senbon impales him. He staggers towards Kaiden his broken samurai sword held loosely in one hand. Kurizu swings the sword at Kaiden once he gets close enough but collapses as he was going to slash Kaiden.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 8, 2009)

Ayumi walked around before seeing sensei and the others. She walked up to them, "Sensei......when is our mission?" She put her hands in her pockets as she stood next to their sensei. Her cold eyes looked around at the surroundings and people as they walked past. She looked over at raito and the other kid, then back at sensei waiting for a response.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 9, 2009)

Kaiden Flips back and lands on one hand. "Kurizu, very sorry..." He checked his pulse and sat him up. He grabbed him and placed him on his back. "Ill take you home" Kaiden walked briskly but was still kind of slow. The sun was dimming so he was going faster now. After walking for a while they stopped, "Here we go" He placed on a blanket in his shed and carefully removed the senbon.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 9, 2009)

Kurizu's body cringes as the senbon is pulled out of him. About ten minutes later he opens his eye a little bit and looks around his shed. He sees Kaiden and sits up weakly. "Next time you won't be so lucky..." Kurizu growls threateningly but with a slight grin.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 9, 2009)

"I'm Rai Uetake, a Genin here. I think it's best if I tag along only to provide battle plans and such. I don't think I should be eliminating highly skilled assassins just yet..." Rai looked at the ground."I know! I can attack from a distance! I'm no good at killing people, but I can paralyze them with my lightning needles! It's perfect! I gather information while carefully stunning them. Or maybe I can pair up with her." Rai points at Ayumi. "She has the Sharingan, so she can tell me what's happening around me. I'm good with tactics."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 9, 2009)

"We leave as soon as Ryu arrives." He looked over at Rai. "You will go with Ryu to provide tacticle support." He looked bac at the large doorway/ark and spoke again, "I'm going ahead to a small shack out in the forest, when you are all together, head there."


----------



## Cheena (Jan 9, 2009)

Kaiden sighed and looked at Kurizu, "Yeah... whatever you say" He looked around and he found something to bandage his foot. "Im about to go" He get settled and went to the door. "Thanks for the spar" He said nodding. Kaiden opened door and started walking out.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 9, 2009)

Kurizu stands up shakily and walks towards the door slowly. "Where are you going?" Kurizu asks. He leaned against the frame of the door to help support his body. His leg buckles a little bit because of his foot but he keeps standing.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 9, 2009)

OOC: Sensei may be on, so ill set it up

Kaiden looked back still facing front with his hand on the door way, "Uhh... who knows." He though about it, "Maybe Ill train more, or just get soemthing to eat, havent ate in a while" He rubbed his stomach. "Or... I think ill look for Kenshin Sensei, he might have a mission for us" Kaiden shrugged, and started to walk out. "You can come if you want...."


----------



## Trouble (Jan 9, 2009)

*Rai* nodded.
"Sounds like a plan." Rai looked at the others. "So who's Ryu? We'll make a good team, considering we're going to provide tactical support, but it never hurts to know more about him." Rai wondered who this Ryu person might be...


----------



## EPIC (Jan 9, 2009)

"So, what will I do?" Raito asked,"Am I going to be fighting the goons and stuff? Or you have something special in mind?"

OOC: Whoops, sorry.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 9, 2009)

OOC:I never told you that stuff in the RP, edit your post to what your character knows.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 10, 2009)

Kurizu stumbles out of his doorway some. "Could I come with you?" he asks quietly. He limps a little closer to Kaiden. Kurizu trips and fall down landing on his side. He coughs some as he hits the ground, but he carefully stands up again.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 10, 2009)

"I don't know what your purpose will be, so I guess we will find out." He jumped out the ark and sprinted through the woods and jumped across trees. After fifteen minutes he arrived at a shack and walked inside. It was filled with ninja equipment, the wall to his right had all sorts of non-standard ninja weapons like pikes and giant shuriken. The wall to his left had the more common weapons like kunai and shuriken. the wall in front of him had 180 scrolls divided into sections like: Katon, Suiton, Fuuton, Raiton, Doton, and Summon. On the wall behind him were 80 maps of the ninja world, he grabed one with the town they were going to on it and sat down at a table. The table had a compass and three different colored markers on it. He grabbed the red one and the compass and went to work on it.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 10, 2009)

Kadien looked back examining Kurizu, "I think your body is numb" He nodded and pointed, "You probably know where the hot springs are.." He gave Kruizu an idea, "If not, it is that way, you should take a dip" he grinned some, "It might help"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 10, 2009)

Kurizu's legs buckle a little but he stays standing. "Could you help me their? I don't think I'll be able to make it their own my own..." Kurizu says honestly. He walks a little bit closer to Kaiden.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 10, 2009)

Kaiden winked, "Uhh... Sure" He smiled some. "If you fell like you might fall, put your hand on my shoulder" He shook his head, "And I'll keep you up, okay" Kaiden made sure he was reachable for Kruizu and walked slowly, "It wont be too long till we get there" Kaiden yawned and kept walking, looking back to make sure Kurizu was there.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 10, 2009)

Kurizu stumbles along behind Kaiden, grabbing onto his shoulder occasionly. He eventually starts walking the same pace as Kaiden and walks next to him. A light breeze blows his hair around.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 10, 2009)

Kaiden picks up some speed, since Kurizu could now stay by his side. It was getting a little cooler as the sun started to set. After walking about 20 min, they reached the hot springs. "Here it is" Kadien showed Kurizu the way to go, "Get changed, and just hop in." He looked around, "Im gonna grab a snack."


----------



## EPIC (Jan 10, 2009)

Raito was surprised by Shounen's sudden exit. He became curious by the sudden leave, and followed him to the hut. Realizing it must some form of secret work place, he decided to go back to the village before he got caught and stood near the entrance.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 10, 2009)

Kurizu walks over to the hot springs and looks at them. He walks into one of the bath houses and strips all of his clothes off except his boxers. He staggers back out to the hot springs and slowly gets in, submerging himself up to his neck.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 10, 2009)

Kaiden got some chips and water... not a very good combinationt o him, but food is food. Hmm, he got to eat something which helped his stomach, but was now bored. He wlaked around looking for a certain bath house. e found the one he was looking for. He walked inside and went to a door, he poked his head out and saw Kurizu, "What do you do in your free time, becuase i have an idea."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 10, 2009)

"I don't do aything in my free time..." Kurizu mutters relaxing in the water. "Why?" he ask curiously.  He turns around to lookat Kaiden, resting his arms on the edge of the hot spring.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaiden cracked his knuckles, "We should do some work" He grinned nodding his head. "Your shed.... I think we should do some renavating" He put his hand on the wood of the bathhouse, "We will use wood like that and transform your home" Kaiden pointed at the water, "By wetting the wood, we can curve it, making it a submarine" He chuckled, "Not exactly that, but we would rebuild your home making it bigger and a good place for training."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurizu pops furtherout of the water, liking the idea. "That doesn't sound half bad..." he mutter quietly. "But where would we get all the wood?" he ask running one of his hands over his hair pressing it into eyes.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaiden looked around outside the bath house, "We are sorrounded by it, an unlimited amount of wood." He explained further, "The village hidden in the leaves, and leaves come from.... trees" He gave a thumbs up, "Wood comes from trees" Kaiden looked at his hands, "Or we could search Konoha, but I can try to use my wind to slice trees, or we could use swords and chop it."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurizu stands up in the water and slowly gets out the hot springs. His bod shakes a little but he felt a little better and it was easier for him to walk. He shook his head from side to dry his hair. "Alright...sounds good. Let's get started!" Kurizu says giving a thumbs up.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaiden wiped his face not showing his grin. "Okay, you get dressed, Ill head down to the shack, and begin clearing the walls.... we might have to tear some down to add to it, and ill be tearing out the floor." He shrugged, "You put things under the floor boards, We should make a secret room underground so you can hide important things." Kaiden turned his head about to leave, "Once you get there we can cut the peices of wood and construction begins!" He ran out the bathhouse threw the lobby. 

The clerck was mad by the disturbance but Kaiden was too fast for her. Kaiden ran threw Konoha and was hoping across roof tops... he got used to it thanks to Sensei. He ran out the town in about 5 minuets. Then he kept running till he reached the woods and was at the shed. Kaiden ran into the shed carefully taking things off the wall.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurizu gets dressed quickly and starts walking slowly out of the hot springs. The hot water helped some of the pain in his body and he found it much easier to move around he starts to pick up pace a little and jogs a little bit. Once he gets used to the feeling he starts running faster through the village. He hops into a tree and starts to jump from tree to tree until he makes it to his house. He lands and stumbles a little bit leaning against his doorway panting heavily.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaiden wiped sweat of of his face and heard someone. He turned around, "Kurizu, your here.... um, you get the back wall down, and ill start diggind the hole for downstairs." He grabbed a shovel he found from the village and started digging. "This shouldnt take long" He sighed and looked outside, "Then we can get wood." Kaiden frowned, "Sorry for the commands... you do what you want" The ground started getting lower.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurizu nods some and walks to the back wall of his house. He makes a few quick handsigns and summons his scythe. He strikes the wall with his sscythe putting a small hole in it. Then he hits it again and again, until the wall has numerous holes in it.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

This room downstairs would be small, the size of the original shed, so he was able to dig 4 deep down with the help of his chakra. His head was still visible, so he had to keep digging. To see how Kruizu was doing, Kaiden looked back and forth. "Im almost done... once I am finished digging Ill get some wood and work up there" 

Kaiden was digging and digging and digging for a while now and was pretty dirty. After a few more minutes the  ground was atleast half a foot above him. "Im done" He hoped up and down trying to get a grip on the ground above him. "Dont know how to climb yet" The breeze hit his face from the side of the shed that used to be there.

"Down there can be used to hid your weapons and such also a bomb shelter for village attacks." Kaiden grinned... "Um, I have some ideas for this place" He starting thinking, "We could put some places to sit right here and a small table.... where you tore the wall down, we can make a little room for you to sleep, and on the oppiste side of here, we can make a room for storage and making food" Kaiden rubbed his chin, "What do you think?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 11, 2009)

Raikon was running at full speed towards the shack, all able to see was a blu. He shouldn't be running this fast, he promised his mother he would only run this fast in dangerous situations. He finally got to the shack that Kurizo and Kaiden were at, and ran next to Kaiden. "Hey guys! What are you guys doin?" he asked, smiling. "Want me to help?" he asked again, still with a smile.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaiden poked his head up, he looked confused... "Who are..." He snapped his fingers, "Now I remember, your Raikon" A wave came about, "I would think you could help..." His finger pointed out side, "Um... we are working on this shed, you can go to that tree and cut us some wood" He shrugged.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 11, 2009)

"Okay, I'll use my sword!" he said. He ran outside and looked for the tallest tree, and immediatley found one. He pulled out his katana and started chopping as fast as he could. He cut dozens of log like pieces of wood in seconds, and gathered them up. He kicked the small stump that was the only whole remenance of the tree, and it disappeared into the forest.

Raikon ran back to the other two, and placed the pieces of wood on the ground. "This is probably enough for one wall. Should I get more?" he asked, counting all the pieces of wood in his mind.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaiden caughed, "Yeah... we need enough for 9 more walls, and stairs and shelves" Herubbed his hands together, "You dont have to get all that, Ill be over there real soon, just have to tear down this wall" He kind of felt bad... but it was necessary. "Thanks Raikon" Kaiden gave him the thumbs up.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurizu grimaced slightly as he saw the chopped up the pieces of wood. He had always loved the way the trees shaded his house, but he'd grown new ones eventually.  He steps outside of his shack to look around the trees surrounding the the three. "Try to get trees from farther away from here please...I like them..." Kurizu says softly.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 11, 2009)

"Are you sure? I mean, I could cut more. Or, I could tear down the walls." he said, examining the walls. "Do you guys have any tools? Sorry, I've been really...Jittery today. Excuse me if I annoy you." he said, still smiling. "Need any decorations, maybe leaves, whatever? Give me something to do, and I'll do it!" he said.

Then, he heard what Kurizu said. "Oh, I'm sorry! I didn't know, I'll grow one where that one was." he said, as his smile disappeared.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Kadien nodded, "Sorry, I didnt know either" He gor done with the ground, all the sides were flat. He went to the wall opposite of Kurizu and began kicking the walls making holes. It was exercise, he could train and have fun. "You can cut more if you want Raikon, or you could start putting the wood against the walls down below...." Kaiden continued hitting the walls, try to dmamge it enough that one final blow would take it down.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurizu jumps into the hole in his house inspecting it. He walked around the entire hole running his hand over the dirt walls. "This will be good for storing weapons..." Kurizu mutters to himself. He climbs out of the hole then walks out of the house and walks over to tree and leans against it.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Large burst of air came out of Kaidens mouth from panting. It was still early and it had to be done in time for kurizu to sleep. "The walls are knocked down...." Kaiden ran out the house. Into the forest he went to get trees. He sliced one down and used wind burst roll the tree near the house.

"We still have a few more hours till night, After this tree is cut, we should have enough for two walls" While stretching he pulled out a sword and then chopped the tree quickly. The shaving would pop up but it didnt get in the way. "If you want to, could you carry the wood over to the shed once i finish cutting it." Kaiden was cutting for a bit and was almost done the tree.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurizu walks over to Kaiden and nods. "I'll carry it back for you..." he says as he starts picking up pieces of wood and carries it back to his shed. He puts the wood around the outside of the shed so it would be available where ever it was needed.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

"Thanks... After I finish this tree, want to get some ramen" Kaiden grinned, "We do need a break" There was plenty of time so why not.... "Maybe Ichiraku will give us some supplies too" Kaiden ran over to another tree and cut it down. He did the same thing as last time and moved it closer to the shed.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurizu helps Kaiden move the wood closer to his house. He brushes his hands off and rubs his eye. Kurizu's stomach growls a little bit. "I could use something to eat...it's been awhile since I last ate come to think of it..." he mutters softly.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

"Yeah... Its been a while" Ichiraku was close by from Kurizu's house actually. "Okay, I might get some Pork Ramen to stay energized." A puddle was near by so Kaiden put his hands in it to get the dirt off. "I dought anyone would take this stuff, so lets go."


----------



## Cjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Akio was comming back to the village after finishing his morning rounds. As he makes it to the gates of the village he starts to think " This village always seems to be peacful, I think thats why I like it here so much. Thanks to Miss Haruno I was able to move in quickly and everyone welcomed me with open arms". Akio walked down the street passing different restaurants until his stomach started to growl. I knew I should have eaten at that last place I passed.......hmmm whats this? A ramen shop......I think I'll eat here before going to academy I may just be nervous since I'm offically starting today. With that Akio sat at the counter and ordered some beef and pork ramen.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurizu starts walking in the direction of Ichiraku, Kaiden following close behind him. Kurizu slows his pace some and walks next to Kaiden. He kept the walk silent. A light breeze blew at Kurizu's white hair. The sounds of the village reached his ears. Kurizu lets out a soft sigh, how he dreaded going into large public places like this, people always giving him cold looks for what happened oh so long ago, even though they have no proof it was him. Oh well, he'd would just ignore them Kurizu and Kaiden make there way through the streets eventually ending up at Ichraku. They both take a seat, Kaiden orders some pork ramen and Kurizu orders miso ramen.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 11, 2009)

While slurping up his noodles Akio here's some one come into the ramen shop. He turns around and notice two other kids. " hmmm they don't look much older than me" Akio thinks. He takes a intrest in the way there dress, the one with white hair has a scythe like weapon, while the others hair looks different colors and has a belt wrapped around him. I've never seen them around here before.....they look tired......well it's none of my business


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaiden fiddled with his chop sticks... The steam got to his facem how troublesome. The ramen arrived finally and the smell already go to his stomach, "Thanks" He swirled the ramen around and waited for it to cool down. On the other side he saw a boy, maybe there age... "Excuse me, are you new to the village"


----------



## Cjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Akio turned around with a blank expression his red eyes staring at the boy who called out to him.  " Yea.........I'm new I start at the academy today" . Akio said in a quiet, but deep voice this was the first time some kids his age even thought about talking to him.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

"How old are you?" Kaiden asked nicely, "You know what,,,, never mind, im being a bit Nosey" He ate some ramen without making to much noise. "Well, I hope to see you as a gennin soon" The ramen was almost done, he truned to Kurizu, "Im about ready to go."


----------



## Cjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Akio looked at the two as they were getting ready to leave. " Hmmmm he seems nice.......I may see him around more" Akio thought. !!!!! "Oh know I'm going to be late on my first day", Akio jump jumped from the stool and place his money down. "Keep the change" he said quickly as he speeded past the two retreating figures and on his way to the academy.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

((OOC: Ugh sorry if I don't post there's a lot of shit going on in my house right now and my family is pissed at me.))

Kurizu had finished about half of his bowel of ramen. He pushes it away feeling full. "Yeah...I'm ready Kaiden..." he says a little bit. He coughs some and stands up leaving some money on the counter. "Let's go..." Kurizu mutters not even ackowledging the other kid.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

The wind blew more than ealier, but his hair was short anyway. "Well be done soon, we just have to put up walls, and make some stuff to put inside" Everything was going smoothly. They walked though the main street and then got out into the smaller areas. Kaiden jogged but before running made sure that Kurizu was with him.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurizu was standing a few feet behind Kaiden. "Alright, let's finish up..." he starts to run in front of Kaiden, making his way back to his house, the wind blowing his hair into his face.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Akio made it just in time and dash into class except no one was there. Akio walk little inside and bump into a rather tall woman. " Excuse me" Akio said gently. The woman looked down and smiled warmly " ahh you must be Akio, Miss. Haruno has told me all about you, as you can see class has been canceled" she said with her smile still on her face and walked out. " Oh.....okay I guess I'll go and train and later show Miss. Haruno how my taijutsu poweress increased. 

_At the training grounds_

Okay water clone are you ready let's spar.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaiden ran along side Kurizu, "We will have it ready to sleep in before it gets to dark." They got to woods and near the house, and the cold air put pressure on them. "Ill do your room, It will be a surprise" Kaiden grinned and then could see the shed. "Thanks for letting me hang out..." On regular days he didnt get out much. Kaiden grabbed some wood and began working on the walls.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurizu smiled some at Kaiden. "Alright, do you want to stay the night again?"	Kurizu asks nervously. He was beginning to like Kaiden, more than he probably should.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Akio and his clone were having an all out taijutsu battle. (cl) Akio charged him with a roundhouse kick, (rl) Akio ducks and grabs his foot in one fluid motion and tosses him to the side. (rl) Akio then shunshin towards him while he's still in the air and delivers three swift puches. (cl) Akio rebounds and gives a mean thurst kick to his stomach and then a uppercut.

10 mins later

"I...I....need....a......rest" Akio hits the ground tired and slowly begins to nod off. " It's so peacful out here I'll take a qick rest and go back to the shcool when I wake up I can ask about what team I'll be on."


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

A shocked face came out, but he tried to hide it, "Me...?" It sounded surprising, Kurizu didnt seem like a guy to like that before.... "Uh.. Sure" He said quietly. Not to be rude though. Kaiden smilied back and was a bit happy. "Well thanks, that gives me an idea" Kaiden grabbed some more wood to finish constructing the walls, then he could add the specialties, 1 and a half walls were done.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 11, 2009)

Raikon appeared next to Kurizu, tapping his shoulder right after. "Sorry, I went a little chopping happy with the trees. I guess I'm no environmentalist." he said, then laughed. "So, do you guys need me to help some more? Who's house is this anyway?" he asked. He wasn't as jittery as before, and he was in his normal mood.

Raikon sort of liked these guys. They were nice, and they were also in his squad. "_I wonder how they are in a match_" he wondered to himself. "_I wouldn't ever want to battle them anyway. I want them to be friends, and I'm sort'o competitive when it comes to skills._" he wondered to himself again. Most of his family was competitive, so he just got it in his genes.

"_Just like that time I beat my uncle in a match. He got so mad, we don't even talk anymore without cursing._" he said, as he laughed in his mind a smiled.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaiden snapped out of the building mode and saw Raikon, "Work on one of the rooms not being worked on" He nodded, "Yup, that would be good." The 2nd wall in the room was done. "Just one more..." Panting, he still ran to get wood. "Raikon, make sure there is a window, thanks" He grinned widely.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 11, 2009)

" ear twitches".........."I hear hammers and nails". Akio slowly gets up still tired from his sparring match. He begins walking slowly and he eventually comes to this shed like house. " ! I hear someone (jumps back) Transformation!". Akio quickly transforms into a tree and looks out. There he sees the two people from earlier in the ramen shop and another person he must have just come because he wasn't with them before this must have been the one who startled him. "What are they doing" Akio thinks quietly to himself, "maybe I'll stay and observe I could learn something about them".


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 11, 2009)

"Okay." Raikon said, and walked over to a different room. He started putting up walls, and making sure there were windows in the walls. He put two windows in every wall that was on the outside. He cut the holes for the windows with his katana, and for every piece of wood to long, he also cut it with his katana.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweat dropped and so did the hammer. "Sheezzz... Im done the room" A grin popped up and a luagh of excitment, "haha..." The wood was secure and fresh. Outside the shed, Kaiden went to grab a few peices of wood... for furniture. "Im making this room a good place" He started thinking of the shelves, case and a bed, well at least the bottom... oh and a table. The bed needed to be long so the other things would be really small to save space, since the room was small.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 12, 2009)

Kurizu looks at his new house from outside. 'It looks pretty good...' he thinks to himself. He looks behind him at the thinning amount of trees. Something looked out of place to him and his eye narrowed some. Kurizu shrugged and turned back around to look at his house.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 12, 2009)

"sigh" That was close I thought he almost noticed me, Akio thought to himself. " Hmmm they house they made looks pretty nice I wonder what happend to it" Akio still wondered to himself. Akio continued to look out as they worked on the house when he noticed a small squirrel by him.

they stared at each other for a few mintues............" Don't you dare........don't you dar" and the squirrel bit Akio. "OWCCH" Instantly ending his transformation.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 12, 2009)

Once Shouten had finished with the map he rolled it up and put it back. He wondered what was taking them so long and decided to do something with his time. He walked over to his scroll rack in the section of summon. He went to the B section and took out a scroll. He laid the scroll on the table and unrolled it. The scroll had only one name, Itachi Uchiha. He bit the tip of his right index finger anad squeezed it to get a small gush of blood. His fing er pressed to the paper and he wrote out 'Shouten'. With that he paused, but continued on, 'Uchiha'. He rolled up the scroll and set it aside, remembering his old training with his father. He formed the handsigns Boar, Dog, Bird, Monkey, Ram and placed his palm against the ground. Signs appeared in a circle like fation and in a puff of smoke, a small blackbird appeared and chirped. "Well, that's good for a start."


----------



## Cheena (Jan 12, 2009)

Kaiden had made the furniture and had put it in the room. "All done, Ill tell you about it later Kurizu" Kaiden went outside and heard something. "Hey, who's there! Come out" He looked around but he could not see anything to make of it 100%. The sky gre darker, as long as the out side and roof were done, we would be good.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 12, 2009)

Raito became bored and traveled back to the hovel where Shouten was. There, he saw Shouten summon a small black bird.
"What are you trying to do? Summon a pet?" Raito said as he laughed,"Sorry about that, I couldn't help myself, but could you teach me to summon an animal. I want the fox!"


----------



## Cjones (Jan 12, 2009)

" Supid squirrel" Akio yelled. I should  hurry on out of here it's getting dark and I need to get home. Akio began to walk up  threw the darkness it was getting pretty late that is until he heard some one call out. He knew it must have been either that kaiden peron or that other boy, but he couldn't quite remember his name. Akio began to tip toe even closer curiosity getting the better of him only to bump into the same person he was trying to avoid.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 12, 2009)

Shouten grabbed his scroll and placed it back up. "A fox?" He went to the F section of Summon and grabbed a scroll and laid it on the table. The bird he summoned jumped on his shoulder and chirped. Shouten opened the scroll, it had no names. "Give me your hand."


----------



## EPIC (Jan 12, 2009)

Raito put out his hand,"What are you going to do?" he asked in curiosity.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 12, 2009)

Shouten gripped Raito's wrist and, with a kunai, put a cut on his thumb. "Sign your name in blood in one of those slots." He walked over to an empty space and performed the summon jutsu, this time he got three birds.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 13, 2009)

Ayumi walked over towards where sensei went, when she got there she saw Sensei and Raito doing something. Ayumi wandered closer and watched as the two fiddled with a large scroll. She watched curiously as she pushed her hair out of her face.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 13, 2009)

Raito squeezed some blood out of his thumb and put his hand over the slot, but paused there. He couldn't think of his real name.
~Jinchuu Uzumaki...~ A voice said in his head.
Raito shrugged it off and put the name in the slot.
"Alrigt, I'm done," he said.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 13, 2009)

Kurizu pulls a kunai out of the conatiner on the side of his leg. He holds it in hand loosely tapping it against his left softly. He runs his hand over the outside of the walls on his house. He turns around and leans his back against the wall looking out into the forest.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 13, 2009)

"First form these handsigns." He named them as he performed them, "Boar, Dog, Bird, Monkey, Ram, then place your palm to the ground. If you feal it neccessary, yelling the words, 'Summoning Jutsu' can help you." He placed his palm on the ground and symbols appeared and a puff of appeared shortly after. When the smoke cleared a black hawk was standing there. "You try." Shouten now had four blackbirds on him, two on each shoulder and his arm was out, holding the hawk.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 13, 2009)

"Ahh... I remember you from earlier." Kaiden pated him on the back, "If you want to hide from us, I suggest you be more discrete." He flipped back, "Have a nice day" A thumbs up arose. Kaiden went back to grab some wood and worked on steps that would lead into the small room. To keep it hidden, he would put a floor piece similar to the others but you could open this one.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 13, 2009)

"Okay!" Raito replied with excitement. He jumped into the air, performed the needed handseals, and extended his arm,"*SUMMONING JUTSU!*" he yelled. A black aura representing the demon chakra that he used formed from sprouted from his hand and a huge puff of smoke appeared. Suddenly, A giant fox appeared!
"Hmm? What Am I doing here?" the fox said.
"Yay! Yippee! I actually summoned something! Not only that but he's huge!" Raito yelled in victory.
"Who in the hell are you?" the giant fox asked. Raito jumped on his nose and took stance of victory,"I'm your summoner! Raito!"
"Raito, huh? How could a child like you summon me?"
"I'm special..."
"Oh yeah, All my other masters took years to be able to summon me, and how long did you try summoning anything?"
"This is my first time."
"Hmph, seriously? Who's my real master?"
"Right here, on your nose."
"I'm serious, where's Jinchuu Uzumaki?"
"Well, I don't who that is, it was name that popped into my head..."
"So you made it up!?"
"I don't know! It just came out of nowhere!"
"So, you made up a fake name to summon me, how petty..."
"No, Its fake, It just popped into my head, I don't know my real name!"
"WHAT! You just told me your name was Raito."
"Well, I'm Jinchuuriki, Raito is the name of my bijuu..."
"Wait, let me get this straight, you're telling me that you got your name from your demon?"
"Yea, I was born without a name, so I pretty much took whatever I can grab..."
"Hmmm, and name,"Jinchuu Uzumaki," appearead in your head, just like that?"
"Yea, I was thinking of putting "Raito no Juubi", my full name, on there but then I thought that it wouldn't work for me, so I tried thinking of my own name, then that came up..."
"Hmmm, "Raito no Juubi"....RAITO NO JUUBI! You mean that damned 10 tailed wolf that almost destroyed the fire country!"
"He did that?"
"What? You didn't know?"
"No, I was born years after that."
"How old are you?"
"14"
"Wait, then how did he get sealed inside you?"
"You could pretty much say, I'm possessed by him..."
"They never sealed him?"
"Yea, inside a cave.."
"And you unsealed it?"
"Yea, pretty much..."
"How?"
"I just put my hand on the seal and it opened..."
"Jinchuu Uzumaki...Kinchuu!"
"Who?"
"Never mind, but I wonder, how did you summon me?"
"I used my demon chakra*"
"Demon Chakra, eh? Well, since you were able to summon me, I accomadate you, my name is Kitsune-Iko, the boss fox."
"Nice to meet you!" Raito turned his attention to Shouten,"Hey, look Sensei! I summoned the boss fox, Kitsune-Iko!"

OOC: I'll explain myself in the OOC lounge.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 13, 2009)

Shouten smiled but said nothing. '_A Jinchuuriki eh? This should be interesting._' He then looked at a timer he had set. "get ready Raito, we leave ahaid of the team in three minutes. Don't worry, I left a note inside the shack." Shouten walked back into the shack.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 13, 2009)

Akio looked as the figure retreated to get some wood and go back into the house. It was getting late so Akio decided to head on out there was no use spying on them anymore and besides he learned some intresting stuff about and decided to keep it to himself.

Akio headed into his house and went straight up into a podium across from his bed. " This village is really nice and the people have made me feel very comfortable" Akio thought with a smile. " So now I just need to past my.......AH Taijutsu exam that is too easy I'll pass it with flying colors being a medical ninja has given me great taijutsu poweress not to mention on working on using this to enhance my technqiues I have this in the bag" Akio exclamied very proudly. With that AKio prayed to his sphinx gauntlets left to him by his parents and hit the bed waiting for tomorrow.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 13, 2009)

"Alrigt!" Raito called back, he returned his attention to Kitsune-Iko,"Well, I'll summon you later if I need you."
"I'll look forward to it..." Kitsune-Iko replied. Iko, then, disappeared in a puff of smoke. Raito dropped down to the ground his feet, frozen from the pain for a moment, then felt better and strted walking again,"I'm all set, thanks for the lesson!"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 13, 2009)

Shouten walked out, two scrolls attached to his back. He was wearing a white sleeveless hooded cloak and hands another to Raito. "I'ts snowing where we're going, so for undercover reasons, we are wearing these."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 13, 2009)

Ayumi started walking closer after that huge fox appeared, but as she got there they ran off. "Oh yeah, just leave me here...." Ayumi mumbled something else but it was inaudible. She pushed her hair out of her face and walked inside the little shack there, she began looking around it at everything.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 13, 2009)

On a desk were three sleeveless white cloaks and a message. 'Grab map 32 and follow the route I gave you, and Ayumi, if you find this first, use your sharingan to memorize the route so the other two don't get lost.'


----------



## EPIC (Jan 14, 2009)

Raito nodded and grabbed the hood and put it on, then he grabbed the fox scroll and tied it to his back. He followed Shouten and made sure not to stray to far behind.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 14, 2009)

Ayumi grabbed the map and spread it out on the table, she looked at it then she closed her eyes. When she opened them her sharingan was active, she memorized the entire map and grabbed a white cloak and walked outside. Outside she looked around and pulled the hood up. Ayumi took the weights out of her bag and put them on again. After they were nicely fitted, she turned and jumped into the trees, running off.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jan 14, 2009)

Kurizu sits on the ground then lays down on his back. He looks up at the sky that was gradually getting darker. The moon was becoming more and more visible. Kurizu sits back up on coughs heavily. He presses his hair down in front of his face and stands up walking over to his house. He looks at it with admiration of how good it looks now.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 14, 2009)

( I'm gonna skip the whole morning thin and get straight to it)

Akio rushes down the street on his way to the academy when he noticed a hooded figure swoop by him into the trees. " Hmmm" Akio quckly gets this out of his mind and goes into the academy, but bumps into someone. " Excuse me" Akio said silently, " Wait aren't you the boy from before, why are you here" said a familiar voice. " Your that lady I ran into before......I'm here for my final test it's in taijutsu". "Oooh so your the kid well I am your teacher I'm Miss. Fujino come follow me this way". Akio followed the rather tall open untill they were an a opening and she turned to face him. " Okay before we start I read your profile that you were a pacifist so why are you a ninja" she asked curious. " Well there is someone I have to find and while I detest violence and refuse to fight unless it's necessary I still have to protect myself......though I will never try to hurt/kill anyone" Akio said with a stern/passive look on his face. " Okay then  show me what you got." (she said as she got into a fighting stance)

1 hour later

" Your very skilled I can't believe I lost and congrats you are now a genin" she said with a smile as she handed him his leaf headband. Akio smiled for the first time in a while and drap it across his shoulders. " Since you are now a genin you will need a sensei unfortunalty I don't pick those so you will have to wait unti l that time comes. " Thank you and I will Miss.  Fujino" Akio started walking away and couldn't be more happy.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 14, 2009)

Within two hours, Raito and Shouten came upon landmark one, a large hole in the ground. "There are two of these, to confuse persuers, I sent The others to the other hole." He walked up to the edge. "Come on Raito, we're going down." Shouten, without hesitation, jumped into the hole and began what would be a seven minute fall to the bottom.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 14, 2009)

Raito looked down,"Oh boy..." he thought to himself. Then, he jumped down the hole after Shouten, and landed beside him,"Wow, that wasn't as scary as I thought!" he said.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 14, 2009)

OOC: Longer posts, talk about how you did something, like "I landed next to him hard, and the tree branch became weaker" if you need to describe your surroundings like the wind, the sounds you here etc....


----------



## EPIC (Jan 14, 2009)

OOC: I'm sorry, but I don't know what my enviroment is right now, all I know is that I'm in some big hole. Tyran's the one who's making up the surroundings...


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 14, 2009)

OOC: You could have talked about his thoughts before jumping into the hole, or the breeze before going in and how he felt about it.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 14, 2009)

Ayumi ran along the tree branches, the wind blowing the cloak back. She thought back to the map and remembered the first landmark area. As Ayumi thought back she estimated she had been going on for about almost two hours, she should be close. She slowed her pace a little and began to scan the area. She sensed someone close maybe a few people, but she didn't want to get into any kind of fight right now, so Ayumi quickened her pace. Before she knew it she was at the hole that the map must have been talking about. Ayumi looked around her for a second before doing a front flip into the hole. She fell down to it's dark depths.....


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 14, 2009)

They were now inside a cave, but it didn't look like it. The ceiling of the cave was a mixture of rock, ice, and steam giving the illusion of an icy storm. The ground was covered in snow and mountains could be seen in the distance. Temperatures simulated weather, if the ceiling was hot, the melting of ice simulated rain. When the ground was hot, steam shooting from the mountains blew the snow around simulating snowing. "Come Raito, where heading to that." He pointed at the tallest mountain. "There is another checkpoint shack there where we will meet up with Ayumi."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 14, 2009)

Ayumi spotted light nearing, she must be close to the bottom. Ayumi pulled a kunai from her pouch and shoved it into the wall slowing her down before the ground. She slowed down to nearly a stop and lightly touched down on the ground. Ayumi looked at out at where she just landed, she was having a hard time believing this was at the bottom of a hole, it looked as if she was outside.

She didn't have time to admire though, she put the kunai away and thought back to the map. Ayumi had to get to the shack on the mountain. She darted off running in the direction of the mountain.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

Raito nodded,"Yea," he said. Then he began to trudge on through the blizzad. He was amazed at how such an enviroment could exist in the bottom of a hole. When they finally got to the base of the mountain, Raito was shocked to see at how much he had to climb,"Uh, is the shack all the way at the top? Because if it is, then could you use that new bird summoning to fly us up there? Just a question..." he asked.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 15, 2009)

"Steam erupts from the top, so no, a rockslide goes down to the mid section so it's not there. That's why it is one fourth of the way up, so come on, we have to start climbing." He jumped over rocks and began jumping towards a small fire about 37 meters away.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

"Okay," Raito said. He followed suit, jumping from rock to rock until he saw a small fire,"A fire? Burning in the the snow?" he thought. He jumped towards the fire and saw a small hut.

OOC: If I'm correct that should be where the hut is right?


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 15, 2009)

"We made it, come on, let's go inside and wait for Ayumi." He walked inside, strange enough, it instantly felt warm. Shouten walked over to a chair and sat down. He grabbed a summon tag, set it on the table next to him, and placed his index finger on it. In a puff of smoke, a cup of tea appeared.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

Raito sat down with a sigh of relief. He stared at the roof for a moment then began thinking about Ayumi,"Man, I hope she's alright..." he thought to himself then he turned his thoughts towards the mission,"Hey, Sensei, when do you think the bandits are going to attack?"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 15, 2009)

"They don't, we are going to set up a surprise attack. That's why we need Ayumi's sharingan. There are five of them, three are brothers and I suppose they use their blood ties to control the other two. I'm going to take on the three leaders if the other two don't show up. The others are a man in thick black robes and swordsman."


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

"Hmmm, and the last two guys are the ones that me and Ayumi will take care of, right?" he said. He began imagining himself fighting side by side with Ayumi against the two bandits,"Then the swordsman might be the one that I'll take care of."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 15, 2009)

Ayumi quickly got to the base of the mountain, she stopped and thought back to the map. An image of it appeared in her head and she remembered where the shack was located. She looked up and quickly jumped up from rock to rock and climbed the side of the mountain. After a little bit of climbing Ayumi reached a flat spot she looked to her right and saw the shack there, she quickly went over and walked inside, immediately feeling the warmth of the room.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

"Hey, Ayumi!" Raito greeted,"Had a nice trip?" He began taking out his scroll and studying it, learning all the different summons,"Hmmm...Tube Fox summoning," he began,"A summoning jutsu calls forth a small, snake-like furry fox that is the pure reflection of its summoner...._Oh, well that's cool_...Due to this it becomes instant friends with its summoner and can be kept as a pet. It is very useful for its strong tracking abilities and can be used to distract the enemy..." Raito continued reading and put down the scroll and began performing hand signs. Then, he forced his hand into the ground and, in a small puff of smoke, a tube appeared. Raito opened the tube and a long, thin furry thing came flying out of it. It was just as white as Raito's hair and had the same blue eyes. It began wrapping itself around Raito,"Woah, hey, stop that! Nice to meet you! Ha ha ha!" Raito greeted the creature. The small creature wrapped it self comfortably around Raito's neck,"Chi Chu!" it said. 
"Well, at least we have a name, Chi Chu..." Raito said to the tube fox. The fox turned around and noticed Ayumi, and began to fly towards her,"Oh no you don't, she's not interested in your species so don't even try it!" Raito said as he stopped the creature. The small fox looked at Raito with a look of disgust,"Chi Chu," it said. 
"Don't give me that look..." Raito said giving off the same look. The two became deadlocked in a staring contest until Raito blinks and Chi Chu wins.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 15, 2009)

"Hey..." Ayumi calmly replied. She sat down on the ground and pulled some bread out of her bag, she began eating while eying the fox thing, that Raito summoned. It began to fly at her but Raito stopped it. "Hm." Ayumi continued eating and her sharingan finally faded and she closed her eyes as she ate. 

When Ayumi finished the piece of bread she looked up at sensei and asked, "Sensei, when do we leave?" She awaited an answer and wiped her face.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 15, 2009)

"Good, you made it Ayumi. Now then, we are attacking from the mountain. The town is just on the either side. But there is a problem, they left the town and found my secret path through the mountain. and are heading through. We are going to set up a trap in the center of the mountain path." He got up and pulled a large plank of wood out of the back wall revealing a dark cave.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 15, 2009)

Kaiden wiped his hands, "The house is completed, and now we can rest." He said with a wide grin. Then a yawn came showing no more excitement. "You know what... Im not going to sleep, I have to catch up on training" Looking around he found a wide area not to far away. "See you in abit Kurizu" Kaiden began running into the forest.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 15, 2009)

"Ah Sensei, your so sneaky, I love it." Ayumi smiled a little eager to surprise the enemy.  She stood up and dusted her self off. Did a few stretches and walked over to the cave examining it. She moved away and asked, "So when do we move out?" Ayumi brushed her hair back and tightened the straps on her arm. She stood there awaiting a response.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC: Sorry, I'm not starting without Raito.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 15, 2009)

Akio walked out the school doors and down the street still happy about becoming a genin, but then realization hit him. " Hmmm taking someones life I don't think I'll have a problem doing it, but.........(sigh) sometimes I hate my passive attitude". Akio stood there thinking as a cool breeze went through his hair about whether he would be able to kill someone or not. " Ahhh I'll never get over this I might as well tell Miss. Haruno I passed.

Akio jumped from building to building rooftop to rooftop not missing a step until he came upon a small house at the far eastern side of the village. Akio slowly opened the door and saw a mess of pink hair he'd know from anywhere. " Miss. Haruno guess what I passed". Miss. Haruno slowly turned around with a gently smile and put her hand on Akio's head. " I'm so glad to hear that now that you are a genin you have to train and keep in top condition and don't forget your training is differnet from regular ninja training your a medical ninja" Miss. Haruno said is a soft yet stern voice.

Akio look up to her and noticed that she was pretty serious about this training all he had been doing is tai, nin, and gen training so he wouldn't lack in any area, but he never knew medical ninja's needed completely different training. " What kind of training do I need as a medical nin" Akio asked with intrest in his voice.

Haruno went and sat down on a little couch and began explaining " Akio as you know becoming a medic-nin requires high intelligence and excellent chakra control. A medic-nin is trained to avoid getting injured in any way, for the reason that if they are injured, then there would be nobody to heal the others. If we are forced into combat, we use are skills in dodging, combined with are taijutsu to keep the enemy at bay". Haruno stop to make sure Akio had all that down before she continued " Now not all of use have to use taijutsu with can use medical ninjutsu as a effective weapon in battle or any form of combat you excel in, my ancestor Sakura trained under Lady Tsunade and learned to focus her chakra to a point where she could creat craters in the ground". Akio listen very closely at all the info mis Haruno had told him, as she finished her talk Akio said his goodbye and walked down the street toward the entrance gate with a lot on his mind not watching were he was going.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

Raito walked up and checked out the cave,"Chuuuu..." Chi Chu said with eagerness.
"Ha! You said it!" Raito replied,"A sneak attack, huh? I'm usually one for the "direct" approach, but I'll try it. I just hope I don't mess up..." Raito backed away from the cave and tied up his scroll,"Alright, so when we leavin'?"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 15, 2009)

"Now." Shouten took off down the tunnel. He hoped they would follow. The walls at the entrance were covered with ice, but the further they would go, the more the ice was replaced by water.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

"Oh, okay," Raito said as he followed suit.
"Chuuu!" Chi Chu cheered, this was his first mission and it was right after he was summoned. As they got deeper into the cave, things became even warmer and Chi Chu became more relaxed as they went deeper, almost to the point where he fell off of Raito's shoulders.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC: It gets warmer as they go in, that's why the ice is melting.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 15, 2009)

Ayumi followed them both inside the cave. It grew warmer and warmer as they went farther into the cave. She was eager for the fight, it was a real mission and they were about to take down some bandits.  Ayumi clenched her fists as the grew nearer to the end, she watched as the fox thing started to relax. It seemed like it didn't give a care we were walking into a battle.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 16, 2009)

At the end of the tunnel, Shouten signaled a halt. They were now in a large circular room with a hole in the ceiling, directly above a large hole in the floor, both were around 50 meters in diameter. The room itself was around 200 meters in diameter. "We've reached the center, Ayumi, take a position in the rocks to your right." Shouten pointed towards a grouping of boulders to the right of the hole. "Raito, you take the left." He pointed at a ledge over the left side. "I'll take the middle, right over the entrance." There was a small ledge with a small grouping of rocks right over the tunnel opposite the one they had come in and Shouten used body flicker to move seemlessly to it.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 16, 2009)

"Ho!" Raito replied. He jumped over to the ledge and laid there. Chi Chu slid into his kimono and waited quietly for the bandits. As time passed, Raito's anticipation grew, almost to the point where he couldn't control but Chi Chu squeezed him in the neck to contain him.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 17, 2009)

Ayumi jumped behind the rocks and layed down to stay hidden. She activated her sharingan and pulled out a kunai while waiting. She tightened her grip on the kunai as they lay in wait. Ayumi was eager to fight, she formed a handseal with her hands. She felt like someone was getting close and thought that it would be good to get ready.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 17, 2009)

For about an hour Akio walked in the woods were he came across a small river bed. He notice by the way the river flowed he was exactly south of the village. " Hmmm train in evasion.....Miss. Haruno ancestor must have grown very powerful, but this Lady Tsunade must have been something else I heard she had become Hokage". Akio sat there thinking for another 20 minutes when he got an weary feeling, but he let it slid. " I know I'll go too the library look her up if she is this legendary there is sure to be some stuff on her". Akio then turned around only to be meet with 5 ninjas with there kunai's out.

" So what you doing out here you little shit" A big man with a lot of hair on his face said he must have been the leader. Akio stared at him with dead eyes as if all the emotion had left his body. Another man walked up, but was much thinner but taller and had an eye patch on. " Soo you think your pretty brave not answering us huh" the man said as he pointed his kunai at him. " Now give all your stuff and hit the road before we hurt you" the man said with in a gruff voice perhaps to scare him.

Akio looked up at the man with deep crimson eyes and smile a toothy grin with a look like that one with mistake him for a vampire. " Your luckly I don't enjoy taking the lives of others......fighting is very pointless so please move out of my way I do not wish to fight". Akio said with a smug look still on his face and preceded to leave when all of a sudden the fat on yelled at him." AHHH you little shit think your tough all right boys throw all you kunais at him kill this little bastard".With that atleast 20 kunais were thrown at Akio, but then..........


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 18, 2009)

Deep in the tunnel, five men walked casually. Their figures were unseeable in the darkness. One of them broke the silence, his voice very deep and menacing. "How much longer must we travel? My belly aches for more flesh."
Another voice spoke in a calm stern tone, "Not long, in fact, I can sense something for you to feed on just ahead."

Shouten could feel a dark presence aproaching, "Ok, prepare yourselves, contact in two minutes."


----------



## EPIC (Jan 19, 2009)

Raito could hear the footsteps up ahead by focusing the demon chakra to his ears. He also heard the voices speak,"Flesh?" Raito thought to himself,"These guys must really feel bloodlust for saying stuff like that..." Raito was somewhat afraied at first, but pulled himself together. "1:30 seconds left" He said to himself.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 19, 2009)

As they entered the room their formation and looks could be made out thanks to the hole in the ceiling. In the front was a large muscular man about twice the size of Shouten with many scars across his tan skin and two empty white eyes. Right behind him were two identical twins with shoulder length white hair and blue eyes with tan skin as well. All three were shirtless and shared the same black pants. Two more people stood five feet away from them on either side. The person on the left wore thick black robes making any features of him hidden completely. The woman to the right had mid-back length red hair and two katana attached to her back, her skin was pale and she wore loose black clothing like a sleeveless shirt and black pants held up by a blackbelt. Her eyes equaled her hair in their red color.

Shouten held up three fingers then dropped one, then dropped the second one indicating a countdown. As he dropped the third finger he used body flicker to appear in front of the group. The cloaked man jumped off to the side of the room Raito was on as the girl jumped off to the side Ayumi was on. Their movements indicated a flanking pattern but Shouten only smirked at how those two were the ones to get flanked.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 20, 2009)

Each kunai lodged itself in Akio's back. Akio stopped walking with a little blood flowing down his mouth.  The big bandit started laughing " Ahaha guess your not as tough as you think you are......now kill this little bastard" said the big bandit as he lifted up his sword and his men charge at akio who was still standing still. Each man charged Akio and swung there swords down, but he wasn't there any more. The skinny one looked with disbelief " Whe...where did he go look you idiot's look".

Akio appeared directly behind them and looked up his crimsion red eys glowing. He took off his hat and slid his finger threw his hair. "........I told you.........I detest fighting" his voice was laced with a venom like tone. " Now it seems I have have to show you my power" his eyes darkend even more as he looked at them. " Hah you don't scare us....get him" yelled the big bandit and they charged again.

Akio seemingly innocent face turned with a small smirk that could even scare even the toughet person. Akio performed the hand seals: Ox, Monkey, Hare,Snake and clouds started to appear above them. The skinny one looked up " What is this some kind of cheap trick". Akio simplied laughed " Plasma Style: Acid Rain" mutli colored rain drops came from the sky and began melting everything in the vicinity. " AHHHH my flesh it's burning ahh" yelled out the big bandit as there flesh began to burn and turn black. Moments later 20 meters of the forest was destroyed as if it had been burnt to the ground and many black bodies were scattered across the ground.

Akio was at the village gate but quickly dropped to his knees his back was glowing green indication he was healing his wounds. "Pant" "pant" " that technique takes up to much chakra and combined with healing I'm exhausted......I just have to catch my breath, but atleast I found the answer to my question".


----------



## EPIC (Jan 21, 2009)

Raito quickly summoned a demon clone in front of the man,"Surprise!" the clone yelled as he began to attack. Meanwhile, the real Raito was summoning up enough chakra to use Demon Release 2. "Chuuu..." Chi Chu said feeling quite worried.
"Don't worry, Chi Chu, nothing's going to happen to you..." Raito assured the small tube fox.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 21, 2009)

Ayumi's sharingan tracked the woman's movements as she jumped towards her. Ayumi jumped out of cover and launched a fist right towards her face, she hoped she wouldn't be fast enough to doge it. She ready up her next attack even before her fist hit. Ayumi set it up so can follow up with a kick.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 23, 2009)

A young, tall teenage girl walked down the street of Konoha, looking for an apartment, "This big of a d*mn village, and I can't find any f*cking open apartments...Sh*t..." The ninja mutters, as she continues to look around. "Ah, looks like a good place..." She says, looking at an apartment building, she grins as she walks in, "Any more d*mn rooms?" she asks the attendant.

"Yes, on the third floor there is a room." The attendant says. 

"F*CK YEAH! I'll take it!" The young woman says, excitedly, as she takes the keys.

"Have a nice time now." the attendant says, smiling at the girl.

She bounds upstairs, into her apartment, and puts all her things away, then walking out once more, walking to the gate, "What's wrong ya' little sh*t?" Inka says, to *Akio*.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 23, 2009)

As the cloaked man's foot touched the groundhe jumped into the air dodging the clones attack. The woman however couldn't react fast enough as she recieved a hit towards the face only getting out a "Wha...!?" She used the force of the punch to do a backflip to dodge the ick and landed a good five feet from Ayumi while unsheathing her sword.

Shouten jumped at the three in left and delivered a kick to large one in the face, but he was unfased. He, or it, grabbed Shouten's leg and tossed him towards the hole that was shooting out heat up to 100 degrees. Shouten managed to grab a rock six feet from the hole and used the rock and the force of the throw to slingshot himself around and run full speed at the man. While running he was able to form five blurry handseals and then said, "Doton, Earth Collapse!" The ground the large man was standing on fell into a crater a foot deep seeting him off balance. With this, Shouten came up again and kicked him in the face, this time getting the result of him almost falling on his teammates who were fast enough to get out of the way in time. He came to the floor shaking the entire place.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 23, 2009)

"*DEMON RELEASE!!*"Raito yelled. The demonic aura that he solely controlled was absorbed into his skin and dissolved it to into pure demon chakra. A large wave of chakra burst from his body as he roared ferociously. Then, he went for an attack towards the cloak man dashing while extending his arm to reach for him.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 23, 2009)

The cloaked man vanished and reappeared above Raito then vanished and appeared next to Raito, sending a kick into his side.

The large man got up from the kick and yelled, "You like to use earth eh!? Let's see how you loike 'my' strongest jutsu!" Shouten didn't want the battle to get that far so he formed his own handseals,  Tiger, Ox, Monkey, Rabbit, Sheep, Boar, Ox, Horse, Monkey, Tiger, Dog, Tiger, Serpent, Tiger, Ox, Monkey, Rabbit, Bird. Shouten did his much faster than the large mans large hands could keep up with, by the time Shouten had finished he had only pulled out three handseals as Shouten said, "Suiton, Giant Vortex Jutsu!" Water slid from pools created by meltic ice and swirled out in front of him and shot out at the man who was hit head on from the water.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 23, 2009)

" Wha..." Akio thought to himself _" What's wrong ya' little sh*t"_. Akio looked up to see a girl with red hair and shorts. He would have thought her to be cute, be her foul mouth and the way she just talked to him immediately turned him off.

Akio stood up with little sparkles of green chakra still lingering as he had just finish healing. " You must be new..........and calling me a little shit when your not much older than I am.......that isn't a good way to start off" Akio said with a stern yet tried voice.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 23, 2009)

Raito vanished into thin air and reappeared behind the cloaked man, readying another attack,"_You missed me!_" he said in his demonic voice. Meanwhile, Chi Chu was laying in the ground watching his master grow into the horrid sight,"Chuuu..." he said in fear.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 23, 2009)

The girl shrugs, "It's just how I f*cking speak, you have a god d*mn problem with it?  Well, deal." She says smirking lightly at the boy.  "Lot of f*cking spunk for a little guy.  But not a lot of it, I could take you down, Hell, I could wipe the floor with you." the young woman says, showing her teeth in her smirk, seeming almost feral.  "And sh*t...Yeah I am new." She says, looking away, sheepishly, but, at the same time, attempting to keep her dignity.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 23, 2009)

Ayumi didn't wait to see if she had any tricks up her sleeve, she went for the kill. She ran straight at the woman and threw a smoke bomb at the ground, concealing her presence. Ayumi jumped out of the smoke and tried to kick her sword out of the way. A voice from behind the rocks yelled, ""Bushin Daibakuha!!!!!" The Ayumi that was attacking the women all of a sudden exploded right next to her, it was a clone. It wasn't as big as an explosion as it could of been if she had practiced more. The real Ayumi jumped from behind the rocks and stood on top of them. She reached into her pouch and readied some shuriken. She didn't think she would go that easy.


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 24, 2009)

Opening 
The scene goes black. The sound of feet splashing through shallow water is heard. Renkai bursts through a tunnel as he speeds ever closer to the Hidden Rain village. He flips outwards while gathering chakra to his feet to scale a large pipeline in the city. He pauses to gather information on his surroundings. He then feels the cool rain drops hit his skin. An eery chill ran down his spine as if he sensed an omen. He ignored it and pressed on. He continued on his recon mission in hidden rain and happened upon a large tower. As we began to scale it something caught the corner of his eye. It was a figure with a long cloak and kasa that covered his face and head. The figure jumps down. "I sensed you were coming..welcome to my village...and goodbye.." says the figure.  

Suddenly a hand appears from the cloak. A force pulls on Renkai's legs as he is thrown into a nearby wall. The wall crumbles as it is smashed into ruble. Renkai tries to get up but he couldnt seem to control his movements. When he managed to stagger up. The enemy appeared before him. He felt the feeling again as if he had electricity flowing through his arms and legs suddenly his arms were peirced by what appeared to be nothing. As blood rolled down his arms he tried to escape backwards but it was as if his legs were caught on something. Suddenly his legs too were pierced. He yelled in agony before using Katon: Burning Escape no Jutsu. He dissappeared in a puf a flame. He had escaped to a nearby tunnel. As he lay in the tunnel tending to his wounds he begins to gather chakra into his sharingan eye.


His wounds now bandaged he waits for the attacker to appear. 15 minutes pass , nothing occours. He decides to make a break for it. As soon as his body exits the tunnel he feels as if he is being watched. From all around eyes peicing his very being.  He attemps to leave theough the way he cames but another figure appeared. It charged towards Renkai delivering a massive kick. Renkai blocked he fealt his arm crack in response he jumps backwards prefoming hands signs "RAIKIRI!!!" he charges the body with a lighting edge the body swerves to the rightrenkai misses and is kicked in the gut and thown into the air. Suddenly a spire flys out from within the new figures cloak he rushes upwards to impale and finish Renkai. Renkai begins to spin in the air and kicks himself backwards of of the spire. . Renkai knows he has to unveil his last resort he forms a handseal suddenly his sharingan eye changed into a newer form..Mangekyou form. He warps the space around his body and appears to disappear. 


Moments later he apears miles outside of the Rain Village in a feild. As we catches his breath he realizes who his enemy was. He remembers the cloak the...red cloud. "Akatsuki!! I have to return to Konoha!" He says as we staggers to his feet he begins the long treck back to his village. 


As he Returns home he flashesback to his childhood. He was walking on down a path with his mother and father they were shinobi and had special permission to take their son with them on the D-Rank to gain esperience. Suddenly a voice calls out "Heheheh look what we got here eh?: say a tall figure in an akatsuki cloak. 


"you wouldnt happen to be from konoha now..we have some business with a certain jinchuukiri!" Says the figure drawing a scythe. His partner simply stood behind him "........." Renkai's mom quickly draws a kunai while his father drew a katana. "Get out of here now my son this is akatsuki! hurry you have to esca.." was all Renkai's mother could say before the scythe ripped through her painting the forest floor with crimson rain. Renkai eyes widened with horrow at the sight of his mother demise. His father in a fit of rage charged the akatsuki. Renkai in fear of his own life ran he ran and abandoned his own family to save his own life. As he reaches a small cave to hide in he heres a blood curling scream he knows who it was. Tears stream down his cheeks as he clings to a locket given to him the day before for his birthday. 


Time fast forwards to Renkai sitting alone in his home. He clings to the locket within holds a picture of his family. Tears run down his cheeks as he feels as if he is alone in the world with no meaning hundreds of thoughts ran through his head when suddenly he saw The man in the robe. It flashes through his head over and over. Renkai stands "akat...suki." 
Flashback stops

Renkai arrives to konoha.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 24, 2009)

Akio stares at the girl even more thinking of how direct her personality is. " You must be pretty confident to just come out and say you could wipe the floor with me, but I'm not going to get into it to much since I don't like to fight so I'll let that comment slid" Akio said to the girl in a deep quiet voice and he began to think. " I really shouldn't act so hostile.....I mean she's new" Akio thought to him self. He slowly extened his hand out towards her and nicely said " Welcome to Konoha I'm Akio and you are".


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 24, 2009)

The swordswoman had vanished, a gust of wind could be felt behind Ayumi as the woman used body-flicker to move behind Ayumi. She swung her sword at Ayumi's neck from behind. As the water level lowered around the man, he was still standing as he finished his last handseal and yelled "Iwa Yado Kuzushi!" and placed his right palm on the ground. The entire cave began to shake and the walls cracked, as the shaking increased, the cloaked man's kick missed and the woman lost her balance ending her attack. The large man yelled "Rrraaaaaahh!!!" as the shaking and cracking caused the entire place to fall apart. The gasses deep within the mountain were sealed up causing the pressure to skyrocket until the entire mountain couldn't take it and it exploded. Ayumi and the swordswoman were sent in one direction, Raito and the cloaked man in the opposite. Shouten and the other three were blown in random directions splitting everybody apart.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 24, 2009)

The young woman laughs, "Samehagata f*cking Inka. Nice to meet ya'. So, any good places around here?" Inka says, scratching her shoulder, and popping her neck. 

"I cannot find a way to describe it, It's there inside, all I do is hide, I wish that it would just go away, What would you do, you do, if you knew, What would you do." She sings in a yawn, as she turns around, and begins to walk away. 

She looks back at the boy, "Coming? If not, I'm leaving you." She says, sliding her hands behind her head.

((OOC: Inka will sing many songs, mostly rock and pop, so beware...))


----------



## Cjones (Jan 24, 2009)

(OOC: lol okay)

Akio looked at the retreating girl _" She's pretty weird "_ Akio thought humorously. Akio quickly noticed he was getting left and body flickered directly next to stop her. " I normally don't talk very openly to people, but I'm trying to make friends now.....so how about we go to the ramen shop it's directly north-east" Akio said in a innocent voice. Then Akio began to think_ " I still have to go to the library "_ Akio began rubbing his chin and then his face lit up. He bit down on his finger and did the hand signs:Boar, Dog, Bird, Monkey, Ram fast that only a keen shinobi would be able to see and slammed his plam on the ground. A puff of smoke came with a little sound " Kewh" and a slivery dragon popped out. " This is Tiamat " the small sliver dragon flew in her face " He'll show you where the ramen shop is and you can wait for me there I have to do something " Akio then began to walk down the street.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 24, 2009)

Inka jerks backwards, "What the hell! F*cking small little..." She mutters. "Alright, fine, I'll meet you there..." she says, eyeing the small dragon carefully. "As long as it won't bite my finger off..." Inka says, as she shakes her head quickly, and begins to walk, calmly, towards the direction of the Ramen shop. 

"So you little sh*t, you're acctually kind of cute." she says, with a small chuckle, "Never seen a little dragon like you, Tiamat, I might just let you have some of my ramen." She says with a laugh.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 24, 2009)

Ayumi felt something behind her, she managed to turn around in time to see the sword about to kill her, she didn't have enough time to react. Ayumi was going to die. All of a sudden the ground shook and they both lost balance, they fell towards another direction away of everyone else. Ayumi hit the ground with a thud. Rocks collapsing around her, all of a sudden she heard a noise above she looked and saw a rock falling. Ayumi rolled and jumped backwards out of the way. The huge rock smashed into the ground, the wind from the rock flew by her face. Ayumi turned around and saw the swordswoman there. She spun her sword around a few times and let it fall to the side, with the tip of the blade touching the ground, she walked forward the sword making a groove into the ground. The swordswoman again spun her sword around but brought it into a ready stance.

Ayumi and the swordswoman met eyes, Ayumi's sharingan started spinning, she started the seals while using genjutsu. Rat, Tiger, Dog, Ox, Rabbit. "Hosenka no jutsu!" Ayumi breathed in deep and brought her hand up to her mouth, she blew and many fireballs were launched at the woman. Ayumi secretly also put shuriken inside the fireballs.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 25, 2009)

" I'll take a shortcut" with that Akio used the body flicker and jumped from rooftop to rooftop until he came to a white building on the north-west of the village that read *" Konoha ibrary ". *Akio went inside and noticed rather short man who was going bald the name tag on his desk said Mr. Kaze. Walking up the the desk Akio called out his name and got the man's attention. " Hello there son......how can I help ya " he said in a gruff voice that you could tell he was getting on in years. " Umm I'm looking for a book on a Lady Tsunade would you have a book on her in stock ". Mr. Kaze looked up and grined " Ahh you want to learn about the only female member of the Legendary Sannin and the frist female Hokage.....I'll be right back " with that Mr. Kaze went off to the back of the store and came back a few minutes later. " Here you are " Mr. Kaze said as he handed him the book which looked to be in good condition. " Do you also know she was a master who revolutionize the medical industry and she.....Naw I don't want to spoil all her techniques for you, but just let me tell you she was a very powerful female and she had strength that was unrivaled ". Akio looked at the book and wondered just how great of a medical ninja was she. Akio looked back up at Mr. Kaze " Thanks for finding this for me bye" and he began to walk out until Mr. Kaze stopped him at the door.

" Tell me kid why did you want that book I usually only get med-nins you want to know about her ". Akio took off his shades and showed his crimson eyes with his red hat moving softly as the wind it " Becasue........I am a medical ninja there is someone I"m looking for and when I find that person I want that person to know that I have become the greatest medic of all time and this book will begun the training I need to get there." with that he left out the door and proceded down the street to meet his new friend at the ramen shop.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 25, 2009)

Raito was ready to attack behind the cloaked man until the ground shook and he pulled into another direction along with the cloaked man. He landed onto the ground sliding a couple of feet, then stood up and saw the man standing. They stared at each other for a moment until they both dashed towards each other. Raito dashed behind the cloaked man, then leaped back into a side flip motion in the air, extending and loosening his arms to give the attack more reach.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 26, 2009)

*Inka* dances around singing, "You better get up out the way, Tomorrow we'll rise so let's fight today, ya know, I don't give a f*ck what you think and say, 'Cause we gon' rock this whole place anyway. (Undead!) (Undead!) You better get up out the way, Tomorrow we'll rise so let's fight today, ya know, I don't give a f*ck what you think and say, 'Cause we gon' rock this whole place anyway. "she sings, grinning, "Hell yeah!" she yells, as just then she gets to the ramen shop, she smirks arrogently as she sits on the stool, helping Tiamat up onto the counter.

((OOC: I warned you...>.>  And the song is Undead by Hollywood Undead))


----------



## Cjones (Jan 26, 2009)

Akio quietly walks down the street looking at the book he just got. He could touch the letters on the book that read _" Godaime Hokage "_ which means 5th hokage. Before Akio even opens up the book he notices a small shadow hovering over him. _" Wha......a messenger bird "_ Akio thinks to himself. The messenger bird lands on the book Akio is holding and he see's the smal little note wrapped with band around the birds small foot. _" Hmm a note ". _Akio lifts the note off of the bird that then flies off. Akio opens it slowly and begins to read. _" Akio this letter is for you I have found info on your sister ". _Akio eyes began to bug out as he was in shock " My...s..ister ".

_" Akio your sister should be in the grass country which is located between Fire Country, Earth Country, Land of the Waterfall and Land of Rain it should take about three days.....now becareful I heard some bandits have set up shop around there be careful.....love Haruno  ". _Akio was just going  the ramen shop door when he stuck the letter in the book hoping it wouldn't fall out. He entered and saw Tiamat on the counter by Inka.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 27, 2009)

Raikon appeared on the training grounds, and noticed no one was there. He decided he would train, and unsheathed his katana. He practiced his moves, and practiced all the swings and jabs and other things to do with sword fighting. "_I wonder what my squad thinks of me..._" he wondered. "_I wonder if they like me. I hope they do. It would be horrible if my first squad hated my guts._" he thought again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2009)

Inka sits on the stool, almost petting Taimat, as they wait for Akio. "I think a little thing like you seems very fragile, in fact...I've never handled something so small..." She says to the little dragon, just then noticing Akio, "Hey ya' sh*t. Got your f*cking book? Or did they not have the d*mn thing?" she says with a snarl to him.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 28, 2009)

Shouten jumped up from the explosion, the entire mountain had been destroyed. Shouten looked around and noticed a large boulder with a muscular arm sticking out from under it and a considerable amount of blood around it.
"He killed himself..."
"Yes" "he did," "fool."
Shouten shot around to look behind him to see the two identical brothers standing there smiling. They had seemed to be able to speek in a sentance perfectly without delay or interuption, Shouten had seen psychic twins do something similar, but not that correctly and quick. 
"Or" "is" "he?"
Shouten looked back to the rock to see the arm twitching. Without warning it curled and punched the boulder into beices. The giant man stood up before Shouten, bleeding profusely from multiple locations. Suddenly his tan body began to turn towards a red tint, his wounds healed in seconds and he doubled in size.
"I've shown you my kekkai genkai, so why don't you show me yours? Shouten Uchiha?"
Shouten's eyes widened and the cole black circles in his eyes shrunk. 
_How did he know? How could he know?_ "Well, I guess it's no secret to you three, and since it's just us three, I might as well use it."
A smirk shot across Shouten's face as he closed his eyes, he then opened them showing the red in both of his eyes. The sharingan almost seemed to glow with the three tomoe in each eye. He slowly grabbed two kunai, one in each hand.
"Now come."

The swordswoman put her sword in a vertical position and closed her eyes. When she reopened her eyes they were just like the strongman's, her irises and pupils were gone. Her eyes were solid white, and wind circled around here violently. As the fireballs got close she swung her sword sending hurricane force winds at them getting rid of the fire and sending the shuriken off in completely random directions. After the attack her body changed, a blade grew from each of her forearms, two grew out of her back, and one from each of her calves.
"We enhance our bodies in a way that fits what we do, I'm the wind ninja, my teammates are the strongman and the swordsman. We don't have names so don't ask, but your going to die anyway so who cares."
The only problem with that statement was that there were five enemies, and she only named three.

The cloaked man, without even flinching, reached around and grabbed Raito's left foot with his left hand and grabbed Raito's left wrist with his right hand and tossed him at the rock's. The cloaked man finally spoke his first words of the fight, "To slow, if you wan't to hit me your going to have to move faster, or end up dead."
He spoke as if trying to teach him something.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 28, 2009)

Akio stared at her blankly _" I have a feeling we are going to end up fighting because of her.....unique way of talking "_ Akio thought with annoyance. He went up and sat on a stool, Tiamat flew towards and wrapped around his neck with his head sticking out by his chest. Akio smirk and rubbed his head earning a kweh from him.

" Yea I got it " Akio showed her the book and from the light in the shop the Godaime Hokage name glowed, but little did Akio know his note was sticking out from the book.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 29, 2009)

~Damn she didn't fall for the genjustu or the suriken....~ Ayumi thought to herself. She realized she still had the weights on and she was this fast. She started laughing out loud, Ayumi quickly took the enormously heavy weights off and put them off to the side. She took a kunai out of her bag and spun it on her finger before catching it in her hand. Ayumi charged and clashed swords with her. The swordswoman spun and kicked Ayumi away into a wall. The swordswoman charged and started using each one of her swords against her. Ayumi blocked each attack using her sharingan. The swordswoman swung high and Ayumi went to block but the swordswoman got stuck into the wall. Ayumi looked and blocked up thinking the attack was coming but it wasn't. The swordswoman quickly went for a stab that Ayumi didn't see quickly enough, it grazed her shirt ripping it, but she was ok. Her shirt was now ripped open  

The swords woman was stuck into the wall now, ~I might be able to hit her~ Ayumi thought. Ayumi started the seals while the swordswoman was trying to get away. Snake, Tiger, Monkey, Boar, Horse, Tiger. "Katon: Goukaykou no jutsu." As Ayumi said that she breathed in deeply and exhaled, creating a huge fireball.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 29, 2009)

Inka chuckles, "You did, and you have a little f*cking paper falling out too." she says grabbing paper between her index and middle fingers, and flipping it towards Akio, but still in her fingers for him to take it. "Don't want you to lose the d*mn thing." she says, laughing, "Tiamat sure is a cute little thing..." she says, pulling out an old, burned, scroll with tears on the edges. "All I'll get are these b*stards..." she mutters.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 30, 2009)

Raito flipped and landed into the rocks and, with a mad roar, dashed at the man at an extraodinary high speed. As he dashed, he formed a series of hand seals and focused demon chakra into his arms, creating the Devil Palm. He extended his arm, while dashing, and pulled the cloaked man towards the Devil Palm.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 31, 2009)

Akio quickly snatch the note from her and put it into his pocket. He then looked at the at the scroll she pulled out. It had tears on the edges it look similar to something he'd seen, but he figured it must have been in a dream or something. " So what is it " ? Akio ask in intrest. Akio continued to stare at it, looked like a summons scroll but he wasn't to sure. His mind then wandered to his sister he wanted to go the the mission alone, but he figured he might as well as Inka for help. He stared at her as if getting ready to say something, but he didn't know how to ask her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2009)

"It's a f*cking summons scroll...d*mn hard to use...Been trying for a few years now." Inka says, almost annoyed at the scroll, "F*cking evil b*stards...sh*t..." she says, a light chuckle in her voice.  Then she looks at the boy, "So,  what would you like to say?  You have your mouth open, but nothing's coming out, with me, you don't have to word any crap right, just say it bluntly." she says, shrugging, as she slides her scroll into her pouch once more.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 31, 2009)

Akio couldn't really bring himself to ask this request on a person he hasn't known that long not only that he still needed to read the book. " ....." Akio didn't know what say he just couldn't do it. Many things played through his head what if she got hurt or died. Though he knew he couldn't go this alone so he just said it. " I need you to help me on this mission.......it's a mission to find my sister " Akio said with some emotion in his voice and pulled the note back out. Akio reached into his pocket and pulled the note back out." This note has everything we need to know, but I can't go rather I don't think it would be very safe to go alone so I want you to come with me ". Akio said waiting for her response on the matter.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2009)

Inka chuckles, "Hai, I'll do it.  Don't want a new friend to die, nor his sibling." she says, "All my family was killed when I was young, they missed me though..." she says with a small yawn, "I assume we leave after we eat?" she says, the expletives leaving her voice completely, "Super deluxe ramen for my friend and I." she says to the ramen man.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 31, 2009)

Akio was kind of shock that she would answer so easily. "_ So her whole family died she probable doesn't want the same to happen to me.......she's very unique "_ Akio said thinking ot himself. While he waited he sat down. Akio looked down at Tiamat " You can go on ahead and rest I'll summon you when I need you ". " Kweh" Tiamat screeched and dissapeared in a puff of smoke. Akio took the book and opened the pages the very first page had her picture in it. Akio's eyes bugged out " My god she's beautiful, but isn't she supposed to be like in her 50's " Akio thought aloud. He shook his head and decided not to dwell on it.

The first page also introduced who she was "_* Tsunade is a former student of the Third Hokage. Tsunade and her former teammates, Jiraiya and Orochimaru, are known as the "Three Legendary Shinobi of Konoha " "They were awarded this name after fighting in a losing effort against Hanzou who after a long and intense fight which resulted in their loss, declared that he was impressed and would let them live if they would take on new titles as the Sannin of Konoha"*_. Akio was impressed already just by reading the first paragraph he fliped the next page and continued reading. "_* She took over the direction of Konohagakure after Hiruzen Sarutobi died, thus becoming the Fifth Hokage ".*_

Akio began to read more about her until he got to the page explaning her abilites. " Allright this is it now I can see why she was considered the strongest kunochi in konoha".


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

Jasik walked through the forest, picking up the deer corps he had just killed. "That will be enough for today..." he said, in an emotionless tone. He walked back to the akatsuki base, throwing the deer next to the entrance, and sitting down further in. "Anybody here?!" he yelled, wondering if there were any other members there to talk to.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 31, 2009)

Tobi skipped and hoped up on a finger. "Why, heelllooo" He smilied but it was covered by his swirly mask. "Jasik, its your good friend Tobi" Waving he luaghed. "oy, I miss my partner, well its been years" He sighed, "Of course it wasnt my fualt." Tobi walked off and shook his head. "Tobi is a good boy"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

"Wait! Where's the leader?" he yelled to Tobi before he walked off. He was sitting down, wondering about nothing. He wanted a mission, maybe a Konoha mission. Nobody ever knew he was ana akatsuki, he could disguise himself easily with a transformation, and was perfect for undercover missions, a master of disguise.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 31, 2009)

Tobi ran really fast to catch up. "I dont know where he is..." He turned his head, "Nor is that something I cant tell you." Walking away he said, "Mwahhahaha" He luaghed and looked back. "Why arent you luaghing... it was a joke" Clicking his teeth and pointed at Jasik and started walking back. His hands were in his pockets.


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 31, 2009)

The figure slowly ascends the side of the cave. He reaches the entrance and as he he stands his shadowy figure is outlined by the setting sun. His cloak and its red clouds lit up brightly as he walked into the cave.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 31, 2009)

He began walking back slowly. "Hey..." He whispered. "Master, he is here" Tobi put his hand out and made a gesture. "Jasik, come on, we must not be late!" In a loud meaning, but quiet tone, Tobi spoke quickly. Professionaly he walked and figured they had a meeting.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

"Hmmm...yes, okay." Jasik said, as he stould up. He walked towards Tobi, following him wherever the meeting was. He wiped some of the blood off of his robe from the deer. "Are we having a meeting? What's it for?" he asked. "Is it those new robes I've been asking for?" he said, with a laugh.


----------



## Cheena (Jan 31, 2009)

"Hehe..." He luaghed, "Right this way" Tobi started picking up speed so they would not be too late. "We are meeting at the 9 mythical seal statues. Cool place" He looked back, "And I am not sure what we are meeting for" The got a a entrence in the cave and he pointed. "Sit on your own finger"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 31, 2009)

Jasik had known about the nine mystical seals statue, and in fact he had sat on one finger before, when he had first joined. "You got that right, it is a cool place. I've been there before. I'll sit on the one I normally sit on." he said, then he appeared on the finger he had usually sat on. He would have stould, but his legs were tired from hunting. "Hey, Tobi, I killed a full grown dear for dinner, right after the meating if we don't ave a mission, we could eat it." he said.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 31, 2009)

Azumo had been sitting on her usual side. She was 3 seal statues away from the " leader " of akastuki on the left side. She turned around and saw tobi and Jasik.
" Ahh if it isn't Ja-Ja and Twobi " She said in a baby like voice you could see her gaint chakram gleaming off of her back. " It's abwout time yous two got here".

(OOC: If you haven't read her profile this is how she talks)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2009)

Inka nods, "Yeah, it's surprising you didn't learn about her in the acadamy.  Us in Sunagakure learned about our youngest Kazekage, Sabaku no Gaara.  Kage position, at the same time as Godaime Hokage." She says to Akio.  Then she adds, "This shouldn't be too hard." she says, thinking aloud as the ramen gets handed to them, "Thank you." she says, then continues, "How hard could it be really...?" she says then breaks apart her chopsticks.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 31, 2009)

(OOC: gotta multi task lol)

Akio looks down " Well I really never study at a acadamy I only been once and that was to formally become a genin " Akio eyes darking a little though he shows no emotion. Akio quickly looks back up as though nothing happend and turned the page to contiue reading. "_* Even though she was in her fifties, Godaime"s Transformation Technique made it appear as if she were still in her twenties, though Godaime's transformation is somewhat different from a normal transformation as it seems to be permanent, not getting dispelled when she was slashed or injured, and she apparently does not need to exert any effort to stay transformed, albeit it seems to temporarily shut down when her chakra runs low as this hardly happned there are two to only see her true age. Though it is considered a technique many have speculated it was her power of bodily manuipulation that she was able to do this *_". 

Akio was shocked " How could  this one woman master this technique to such an extent ". Akio quickly bursh off his awe and began to read on. "_* Tsunade's trademark ability is her great raw strength, which is amplified even further with chakra control to inhuman levels. By storing chakra and releasing it at the point of contact, she can enhance her strength to the point where she can effortlessly break through boulders with her bare hands and was able to pick up toad boss Gamabunta giant dagger. Her strenght was also said to be able to kill anyone in a single hit, she was also renowned for her tremendous skill in taijutsu this combined with her strength makes her a truly dangerous kunoichi for anyone to face in un armed combat*_. " Akio really couldn't believe what he was hearing this lady strenght was actually un-paralled in the village to the point she could kill with one point, plus he read it was a speculation on how strong she really was with out chakra enhanced strenght.

" Wow " Akio thought and closed the book for a minuted " This was a truely amazing kunoichi " Akio said with much respect in his voice.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 1, 2009)

Daisuke flew over the forest on one of his clay birds, a marvelous work of art. The wind blew his hair around, revealing a pretty face. The forest below blurred by. Daisuke swept closer to the trees and down into a clearing where he swooped down into a cave. The large bird came to a halt inside the cave and Daisuke jumped off. 

"Oi. Toby, you are here, un." Daisuke said as he jumped off of the bird.

Daisuke walked towards the statue and jumped onto his designated finger to stand on.

"Im not late for the party am I, un?" Daisuke said as he landed.

His hair went back to covering half of his face again as he stood there and the rest of it tied up. Daisuke crossed his arms and waited....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 1, 2009)

Inka chuckles, "Yeah, she was a strong one...I've heard a little about her." she says, looking at the celing, "I hope...eventually I can become that strong...but I doubt I can be like her...I'm too b*tchy..." she says with a sigh.
_______________________​ 

A young woman in all black and red walk into the room that the rest of the akatsuki are in, walking over to Tobi, and resting her hand on his head, "Hey Pops, what's the 'leader' calling for this time?" she says, her long tail flicking irritatedly back and forth, "Or don't we know?" she says, her clawed hands popping as she fists them.
 ((OOC: Pops= Tobi/Madara if you can't tell))


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

"Im not that old, come on...." He frowned. "I dont knpw what our leader is calling for, we shall wait and see." tobi tapped his foot on the staute. "Its not party, if it was I would be dancing, but is more of a meeting" he looked around. "And you are not late, no one is at this rate." Yawning he waited for a entrance.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 1, 2009)

Akio looks back at her thinking to himself _" You got that right " _and then turned back to reading. _*" In addition to her unrivaled strength, she was equally impressive and renowned for her expertise as a Medical-nin, she could heal wounds that most others would consider impossible with relative ease. Her knowledge of the medical arts was so great that she could immediatly determine what kind of injuries or illness a person has from a single glance she was known to have revolutionized the world of medicine "*_. Akio stood stop again and looked at Inka " She revolutionized the world of medicine, as a medical nin my self I can't help but be impress ". Akio then turned and began reading again. 

_*" The most extreme example of her medical prowess is Creation Rebirth, a technique that makes use of the massive amounts of chakra available after using Shadow Seal: Release to continuously regenerate the cells in her body, healing any wound and even growing back missing organs. It gives her a form of "immortality" in battle then.....".*_ Akio looked in shock " She could regenarate herself and it gave her a form of immortality basically she couldn't die ". Akio finish his ramen and he knew what he had to do. " I know little to nothing about seals so that technique is out but that other one I can master ". Before then Akio looked back down the rest of the pages where gone on her abilites and he couldn't help but think that was strange, but the book was old. "So Inka....ready to go" ?

                                   ________________________

Azumo stood up getting rather bored " Not onwy is leader not here yet, but my partner hasn't even showed up " Azumo pouted and turned her attention back to tobi. " Towbi I know you have to know what's taking leader so long I hate to waaaaait " Azumo whined getting very bored and annoyed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 1, 2009)

Inka nods, slurping the rest of her ramen, and setting the money on the counter, "Let's go, get your sister back." She says, fisting her hands, and begins to walk towards the gate.
_____________

The young woman laughs, "You're not young enough _not _to be called Pops." she says, acctually it sounds like giggling.  "Yeah, I figured as much, he's too tense, all he does is call for meetings, why can't we just have a party for being alive?" She says, smirking, her tail continuing to flick.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

"Hahaha.... no I dont!" Tobi looked at Azumo annoyed. "Ohh I hate whining" He covered his mask and ears. "He will be here soon.... I hope" He growled at Azumo. Now things were getting fiesty. Tobi frowned swaying back and forth, really irratated.

"Any you young women, you know what I am old enough to be your grandpops, so bow down to your elders... hmm" He giggled. "Anyway I have the looks a 20 year old."


----------



## Cjones (Feb 1, 2009)

Inka and Akio preceded toward the gate. When they were at the gate Akio pulled out the note and unfolded it " According to Miss. Haruno sent she is supposed to be in the grass country which is located between  Fire Country, Earth Country, Land of the Waterfall and Land of Rain to the north-east of here so it should take about 3 days at the most ". Akio then read more of the note " Also it seems some very dangerous bandits have laid up shop there so we have to be careful ". Akio but the note up and the noded his head at Inka and took off into the trees.

                                  _______________

Azumo simply stared and look toward Daisuke who had just came in. " Towbi is soo funny hehe " Azumo laughed silently and she took her gaint Chakram off her back and got into a diagonal stance with it around her body. " I feel like I challenge so who should it be " She said wit a sadistic smile on her face. " I would love to play with one of you and see you wither in pain ". Her smile getting ever so wider and eyes bugging out of her head she exemplified what it was to be a sadist.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

Kaiden hoped threw the trees, the wind hitting his face. He went fast and enjoyed the freedom all around him. The Leaf Village was a cool place, he had just learned. "Hey, there is that him.... whats her name..... Akio, but I dont know the other one." Kaiden went faster to catch up. "Hey! Akio, can I come with you!" Yelling he stopped in front of him.
________________________________________________________

Tobi looked at Azumo, "Forget this, I should be a comedian" He luaghed, "Just kidding...... If you fuaght me you would cry like a little baby." Under the mask he smilied. "But thats not improtant, now is it?"


----------



## Cjones (Feb 1, 2009)

Akio turned around and dropped to the ground stopping. " It's you from before haven't seen you around the village in a while, actually yea you can come it will probable be more easier with more people ". Akio then began to explain the mission " Miss. Haruno has aparrently found my sister in the grass country and it will take about three days to get there, but the main problem is that some very dangerous bandits has set up shop there ". Akio stopped for a minute to make sure he got everything.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

"Hmm... sounds interesting" Kaiden smilied, "3 days will give me time to complete my new jutsu!" He got very hype. "Thanks for letting me come, I wil be a grat help against those bandits! Trust me" PPutting a thumbs up, his smilied shined. "Ohh... I cant wait. Lets go!" He rubbed his hands together and started running. The wind blew his hair back a he sprinted in the forest.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 1, 2009)

"Don't be so f*cking arrogent you little b*stard. You have the same amout of god d*mn luck as the rest of us. There'll be a chance that you'll have to master your new jutsu, Akio and I'll have to summon, and that's probably what'll save us all from the god d*mn f*cking Reaper." Inka says, in almost a growl as her eyes shade, a jet black flame dancing in her eyes, unlike the normal cobalt blue, staring Kaiden in the eyes.
_____________________

The young woman giggles, "Well Pops, it looks as if you'll need alot more to intimidate this group. Maybe smacking them upside the head a few times might do it." she says, not being taunted by the girl challenging them all. "Oh just charge someone if you want to fight sooo badly." She says, rolling her eyes at the baby talking girl.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

"Excuse me?" Kaiden looked at the girl. "Look, I dont evne know you are your problem, and I wasnt being arrogant, its called being enthusiastic so back off!" He let out a large puff. "Jerk..." Calming down, he went on a tree and and kept to himself. Its not like he meant to mean anything by it.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 1, 2009)

Akio looked at both they were in front of him Inka on the right and Kaiden on the left. " (sigh) this is going to be a long mission I tell ya " Akio said thinking to himself. As they were running he jump high into the air over the trees " Hmmm it's getting late the first day is getting read to end I should scout ". In mid-air Akio bit his finger wiped the blood on his hands did his hands sign and put his hand down in mid air. A black circle with words and lines protuding at different angles and a puff of smoke came " Kweh ". " Tiamat scout ahead and come back and tell me what you see ". " Kweh " and Taimat took off at high speeds.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 1, 2009)

"Hmph, I don't need this sh*t.  This is going to be so much like f*cking hell, I'll probably get the summons down easily." Inka spits, her eyes looking away, and her hand reaching to touch her necklace.  She looks around, her eyes more of a firey color, "Now to just ignore these little annoyances...F*ck this'll be hard." She says, continuing to look around.
((OOC: Her second sentence gave a hint to what the summons are...Firey, is calming with a part of anger staying...))


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

Kaiden luaghed to himself. _'Huh... we are annoying, speak for herself becuase she started the problesm' _He did a face palm and shook his head. "I can handle it." Kaiden muttered it under his breath deciding to keep his distance and mouth out of reach from the girl, who still didnt know his name.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 1, 2009)

Tiamat came back with a loud screech. " What's wrong " Akio asked puzzled. Akio listned intently and became shocked at what he heared. Akio opned his mouth and began to shout " Okay guys listen apparently Tiamat has told me that there is a group ahead of us we should reach them in about an hour or so they belong to the group of bandits one is a very tall woman in deep red, a very stout man with a scar over his left eye in all black and another woman who's eyes sseem to be violet in all green". Akio stop to listen to Tiamat some more " We bound to run into them just outside of the grass country so I'll talk to them and if anything seems funny back me up". Akio said as he picked up speed to get there faster.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 1, 2009)

Raikon was bored the entire day, and he decided he would go see what Kaiden was doing. He asked around, and they all said that he had just left the gate. Raikon ran as fast as he could, and in only seconds appeared next to Kaiden outside of the gate. "Hey, guys, are you going on a mission?" he asked, smiling.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

Kaiden looked back and smilied. "Hey Raikon... yes we are." He looked at Akio, "A matter of a fact we are looking for his sister. Thats Akio" Pointing he asked Akio a question. "Raikon is a nice guy, mind if he tags along. The more the better" Kaiden hoped is good friend could tag along for 3 days. It was getting late so they need to move fast.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 1, 2009)

" I don't care " Akio said in a very serious voice still jumping  " Just make sure you keep up and Kaiden I hope you heard what I said I will need to back me up".


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

He nodded and smilied. "Dont sweat it, I got your back" Kaiden cuaght up, "And I heard you" Sloly he turned his head back to see if Raikon was right behind him. "You guys mind telling me your abilities, maybe we could make a plan in case of a ambush or to attack the bandits upfront" Kaiden like to stratigize. It was important anyway, the legendary lazy ninja Shikamaru showed that.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 1, 2009)

Raikon listened as Kaiden asked them what their abilities were. "Well, I can easily run as fast as the legendary ninja Lee could without his weights on, and my Kekkei Genkai enables me to be very strong, so I can have the strength of a person using strong arm. I know some wind jutsu...and two lightning jutsu. I know these because of my dad, he trained me before he died." The words at the end of Raikon's sentance saddened him, but he tried to keep a smile. "The other result of my Kekkei Genkai gives me a poison in my sulliva only the people in my clan can receive, and it's activated whenever I spit onto this sword." he said, and then he unsheathed his katana, and held it in front of him.

"I just spit on it," he said, as he spat on the sword, "then wipe it all over the sword." he said, as he pulled out a cloth and wiped the spit all over the katana, and it glowed purple. "When it glows purple, that means the poison has been activated. The poison puts an extreme, sharp pain throught the entire body, usually making the enemy imobile. But, I only use this in worst-case scenarios." he said, smiling, then sheathing his sword again.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 1, 2009)

" Well I'm a medical ninja and thanks to this I'm highly skilled in evasion, plus I have a Kekkei Genkai which is an elemental fusion of water and lighting". Akio said as he continued running. "The fusion is called Plasma, I can't really explain all of it now, but it does burn great enough to casue third degeree burns". Akio stop to make sure he got this. "The only Plasma skill I know which takes up most of my chakra is Acid Rain and I can burn 15m of forest at full power".

" I can also summon dragons as you can see this is tiamat " Akio pointed to the little silver dragon in front of him.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 1, 2009)

The winds blew sending leaves scattering everywhere. Then the door of a store opened reaviling a pirky girl with long light pink hair and big green sparkly eyes. She was holding a bag of bread that her mother had told her to buy. "Well, i'm done with my chores" she said checking the chore of the list."Gosh, im so exited, i going to meet my team" she said with a cheerful personality. Then she made her way home humming a happy tune to herself.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

Kaiden took a moment to let it all sink in. "Alright, I need to think about this.... but I will be done soon." He began analyzing the information, it was alot and it would take a while, but everyone had there own elemnt thet could use. Kaiden had wind and water, and his transformations. "All I need is your friends information if she dosent mind."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 1, 2009)

As the girl entered her house, she set the bag of bread on the kitchen table and said"MOM, i finished my chores" she said."OK" her mother told her. "I'm going to see if i can find my teamates so i can get to know them" she said. She heared her mom say an ok. She then darted out the door full of energy and the hope that she might meet at least one teammate  of hers today and not have to wait till tomorrow for she knew she wouldn't be able to sleep because of the excitement.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 2, 2009)

Azumo smiled and laughed as it seemd they were taking her for a joke. " You think this is a game _*I'll SHOW YOU THIS ISN'T ONE!! *_". Azumo quickly spin and sent the chakram flying at a sonic speed she threw it hard enough as it was spinning it made a faint whistling noise. She threw it straight towards Tobi and instantly appeared next to  Doragon at an astonishing speed that only someone with a very keen eye would be able to see.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 2, 2009)

The girl had written the names of her team mates on a piece of paper so she would remember them. She then started to go around asking people "Do you know where I can find TYRAN,AYUMI ,RATIOANGELIC or TORA" she asked but all of them said they hadn't seen them. Ofcourse she didn't give up for she knew if she looked hard enough she would find them and so she kept continueing to ask.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 3, 2009)

Inka snorts air of her nose, "I specialize in Taijutsu and my kekkei genkai. I can manipulate fire at my f*cking will. All the d*mn katon jutsu I use are used without chakra. And once I can use this b*tch of a summon...I will be able to summon god d*mn demons from f*cking hell. Oh, and also my d*mn fire can burn at a white hot intensity." She says rudely as they ran.
_________________

The girl stands there unphased, then as the chakram had appeared next to her, she swung her tail to toss it away, dismissing it from her space. "Don't mess with a dragon. _That _is a bad idea little girl." she says, sliding her hand through her hair, obvious signs of bordom washing acrossed her face.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 3, 2009)

Azumo stands and look none to surprised _" So it seems to be true " _she says as she thinks to herself. Azumo then leans over by Doragon to whisper something. " Hehe I'm impressed that there are no weaklings here, but hitting my chakram is never a good idea". Azumo then pointed to the ground and right under Doragon was a huge gash behind her feet. "I missed your tail on purpose because your not the one I want to hurt but it'll be best to watch out draggy my manipulation of the wind is nothing to joke about" . Her chakram comes right back next to her and she starts walking away " I have some intel I need to look up on Towbi tell master he can just send for me " she said an walk out the cave.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 3, 2009)

Ayumi's fireball enveloped the wind ninja, after the flames cleared she was kneeling on the ground, completely unfased by the attack. She seemed to be in a begging or praying possition. "Please, just give me a little more time, I want to kill her _now_...but..." her body convulsed once and she caughed up blood that splattered across the ground. Her body convulsed a second time and she collapsed onto the ground.

Shouten stood shocked, his coal black eyes looked at the collapsed bodies of his opponents one last time before he headed off for Raito.

The cloaked man stood in place as Raito came for him, as Raito came in close proximity he shot out his left hand and grasped Raito's devel palm. His hand was clawed and completely black, this ability made Raito's attack pointless and the grip he had was very tight. He had a kunai in his right hand and was going to strike, but he stopped. "You're a jinchuuriki, I guess I can't kill you...yet. I have to go now." He released his grip sending Raito ten feet away. "I hope to see you very soon Raito." He turned away flashing a red eye to Raito before vanishing.
_____________________________

As Azumo was leaving there was an indifference as the air, in front of her a figure formed that stood seven inches taller, an Akatsuki hologram jutsu. "And where do you think your going? As your new, unfortunate, partner I cannot allow you to walk out of this meeting. If you defy this, I will seperate that pretty little head from those shoulders."


----------



## Cjones (Feb 3, 2009)

Azumo stopped in her tracks and looked she automatically assumed who it was "Ahhh Tyrann I have to go......I have a contact I have to meet it will only take a sec I'll be back before you even notice" Azumo wailed as she really didn't like explaining herself, but she would need to make this partnership work. Azumo stood waiting for him to answer and the air got very chilled as Azumo thought to herself _" Hmmm this one even gives me the chills there is something about him that is very un-nerving"_.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 3, 2009)

"We all have personal lives, but those matters should be thrown aside for Akatsuki, but seeing as the meeting has begun I will allow this. To ensure nothing goes wrong I'm going with you." The hologram vanished and a man covered in a black coak walked out from the trees. He grabbed the thick black cloak and threw it off revealing his Akatsuki uniform, black spiked hair, pale complexion, and bright red eyes. As he walked closer the area around his eyes became clearer and small bags could be seen beneath his white, red, and black eyes. (incase I didn't make it clear enough, his eyes look pretty much like sharingan minus the tomoe/black marks.) The light seemed to darken around him and the air became more still.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 3, 2009)

_"He looks rather unique" _Azumo thought to herself. " Okay Tyrann we just have to go little east we will be there in half an hour my contact will meet me there" Azumo said taking off in that direction. "This contact has some info on konoha not to mention a very speical kekkai genkai, also if you have any questions of you own feel free to ask" she said with a toothy grin.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 3, 2009)

He vanished and reapeared jumping next to Azumo. "Info on Konoha? Interesting, I'm planning a very _special_ mission in Konoha that I plan to enact after our meeting. Seeing as how we will physically not be able to make it to the meeting, when Pain calls us we will have to use astral projection to get there."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 3, 2009)

Ayumi sighed a breath of relief as the swordswoman collapsed. She kicked the body away from her. With her back against the rock Ayumi slid down and sat against it, her breathing was heavy she had put most of her chakra into that fireball. Her Sharingan faded away and her cold black eyes appeared once again. She held her shirt together which was ripped badly in the fight and when she fell. 

Ayumi sighed and pushed her hair out of her face. She dropped her kunai and rested her head back and waited for the rest of her team to find her, she didn't want to get up and look for them....


----------



## Cjones (Feb 3, 2009)

"I knows, but I couldn'ts pass this up". They walked east and eventually came to a clearing with a little house nearby. "Okay we're hear Tyr......ann" as she was finishing two figures appeared out of the ground with red eyes. "State your purpose here" the figures said in a deep voice. " It's me Azumo me and my partner have come to see elegance." The figures then looked at each other and nooded as if they had just gotten a message. "You may pass Azumo and partner she will see you now" the two figures said and disappeared back in the ground. Azumo then walked closer to the small house and and enter. When she entered there was a small table which looked like a business table and the whole house was damp and cold. They preceded down a long hallway till they came to a star plated door and opend it. "Ele are you here" Azumo said as she entered and immediately saw a pink haired girl with a black dress. 

"Yea I'm here what is it that you need to know Azumo." Azumo turned to Tyrannous " Tyrann this is Ele or Elegence she has the answer to question you may want answered." Azumo still not looking at her began to speak "Before we get to our konoha talk Ele you know he's looking for you". The girl Elegence turned around with her violet eyes looking at them with intrest "And you might this be." Azumo laughed and casually said "Akio". Elegence's eyes opened wider, but she still didn't say anything "_I hit a nerve this little whore has something comming to her"_ Azumo thought with a scowl. The she looked up almost forgetting " Tyrann didn't you have a question?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 4, 2009)

"oh dear"  serenity said with soft sad eyes"where can they be i've looked everywhere for them but nothing." then a fish came up to her. it was floating and glowing. it had dark blue shiny eyes and had a long body about the length of her arm. it was beutiful and white. "Hi, sarabi" she called it for it was her mystical fish."I hope i find my team" she told it and started asking again.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 4, 2009)

"Who is the new hokage and how powerful are they." Tyrannous spoke his question like a statement to show he was irritated. Although he was irritated his face looked calm and collect. "Leader is almost ready, we have to go now."


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 4, 2009)

Himura~Knight7 said:


> Opening *VIDEO 3*
> The scene goes black. The sound of feet splashing through shallow water is heard. Renkai bursts through a tunnel as he speeds ever closer to the Hidden Rain village. He flips outwards while gathering chakra to his feet to scale a large pipeline in the city. He pauses to gather information on his surroundings. He then feels the cool rain drops hit his skin. An eery chill ran down his spine as if he sensed an omen. He ignored it and pressed on. He continued on his recon mission in hidden rain and happened upon a large tower. As we began to scale it something caught the corner of his eye. It was a figure with a long cloak and kasa that covered his face and head. The figure jumps down. "I sensed you were coming..welcome to my village...and goodbye.." says the figure. *VIDEO 3*
> 
> Suddenly a hand appears from the cloak. A force pulls on Renkai's legs as he is thrown into a nearby wall. The wall crumbles as it is smashed into ruble. Renkai tries to get up but he couldnt seem to control his movements. When he managed to stagger up. The enemy appeared before him. He felt the feeling again as if he had electricity flowing through his arms and legs suddenly his arms were peirced by what appeared to be nothing. As blood rolled down his arms he tried to escape backwards but it was as if his legs were caught on something. Suddenly his legs too were pierced. He yelled in agony before using Katon: Burning Escape no Jutsu. He dissappeared in a puf a flame. He had escaped to a nearby tunnel. As he lay in the tunnel tending to his wounds he begins to gather chakra into his sharingan eye.
> ...



Opening *VIDEO 3*
Soundtrack to scene *VIDEO 3*
The scene shows a room full of chambers. A figure walks through a corridor. His cloak blowing as he moves. He loses interest in the Leaf nin. He preforms handseals. And appears as an astral projection atop the nine dragon mythical seal statue. He sends a message to all akatsuki members. "Come it is time for me to explain your porpouse" He says with out expression. A women walks up to him "Lord Pein sama preparations are complete" she says "I see...well then I suppouse a have no further use for you" He says before slashing her with a black katana. He holds out his hands "Soon very soon I will acheive my goal. And the world will feel y pain!"


----------



## Cheena (Feb 4, 2009)

Tobi bowed, "Yes my Lord..." he siad calmly. Underneath the mask with eyes hidden, he rolled the, with a silent sigh. Tobi stood tall and stright, hands behind his back, Looking at Pein with one eye and waited patiently for the messege form the 'leader'


----------



## Cjones (Feb 4, 2009)

Elegence turned around slowly looking at the two she could tell this question must have been of a high intrest to him. "I do not know whether the Hokage is male or female, but I have heard exploits of this person power." Elegence stood up and began explaing the rumors she had heard. "This person power is said to be very formidable oppoent in battle, I have heard said person was able to take down 40 platoon of ninjas and is said to have  very great skil in almost all areas of ninja combat I also have heard that he/she gained a title along the lines of the person who fell 1,000 soldiers." Elegence finsihed her statement and waited to hear a response. She then walked towards a bird gave it a message and it took off.

                            _______________________________

(OOC: this is back to the mission with akio)

Akio and his friends had just come through a clearing and were running on foot. "Okay we are almost their it is a little outlet something like a resting spot were we will find the people we are looking for." Akio then turned to Tiamat who was keeping up with them despite how fast they were running. "Tiamat I want you to go and see if you can find out there names before we get there and wait for me at the entrance." With a loud kweh Tiamat speed off down the road with the mission in his head that his master gave him.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 4, 2009)

"I'm sorry, Elegence, but you will only cause problems for me, you have to go." The tip of a chokuto slid out a little bit of his sleeve. "The leader is calling us now." The chokuto slid out at length and he moved in for the strike at her back.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 4, 2009)

Elegence could feel as the sword was comming toward and she nodded her head as if she had accept what was going to happen to her. Just then the two figures from before jump in the way of the on comming attack. "We'll protect you mistress Elegence please escape" as they both stood there ready to engage the akastuki members.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 4, 2009)

He glanced at the two who had just appeared and slid out his left hand which was coated in black chakra and had taken the form of a claw. "Move, or suffer a fate worse than death." He looked at them questioningly.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 4, 2009)

Azumo looked on this was the perfect time for her to have some fun. She began to walk over towards them and stood directly next to her parnter. "Now you wouldn't want to make us mad would you" she said with a sadistic look on her face "and she got into a fight stance. "I would enjoy hearing you scream begging me to stop."
The two figures look at them their resolve still firm "You will not hurt mistress Elegence." They then heard glass break and it was elegence taking off down a path north. "OOOO Tyrann it's to late we won't catch her now one thing I forgot to mention is that her speed if you have never heard of him is equivalent to rock lee with the 1 gate open" Azumo said in a dissapointing tone and then she perked up again "Oh well let's kill these two and get to the meeting I call the one on the left." Azumo at an atonshing speed with her chakram cut the one on the left completely cut him in half in an blink of an eye and he scream in pain. Azumo wiped the blood on her face "Ahhh that was simply orgasmic ugh."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 4, 2009)

"You kill for fun, I kill for purpose." He looked the other one in the eye and used a paralyzing genjutsu freezing him in place. "I also deny them the right to die with honor." He formed a couple handsigns and placed a palm on the ground. As he did this the ground shook and the floor rose under him as the building fell to pieces around them. from the ground rose a giant statue of a dragon with ten tails. "Now come Azumo, we have to use astral projection, I don't have to move for this." He sat down in a meditation stance and ten tendrils of black chakra slithered out from his back and connected to each of the ten tails as he closed his eyes.
_____________________

Tyrannous's hollogram appeared on the left hand, index finger of the statue. "You called us."


----------



## Cjones (Feb 4, 2009)

Azumo looked dissapointed "I didn't even get to kill him." She jumped up and got into the meditation stance appearing directly across from the leader of akastuki. "Sorwy we late it was business" she said still tingling from killing that man. Azumo looked around thinking to heslef _"Akastuki has some pretty powerful people I best keep the full extent of my abilites only to my partner at the least."_


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 4, 2009)

As they were sitting there, the dragons mouth opened and a transparent black serpent slid out from its mouth. It moved closer and closer to the paralyzed man and as it came right over him, it grabbed him up in its mouth and swallowed him. The man was tubed into the dragon and the snake slithered back inside as the mouth closed trapping the man inside to suffer the horrors of this kinjutsu.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 5, 2009)

"Okay guys we're here" Akio said as he landing outside a gate. The gate had a sign which read Rest Stop and had shrine like stairs. Just as Akio landed Tiamat came next to him with a halt telling him the news he had learned. "Okay Tiamat thanks you can go" Tiamat then disappeared with a loud Kweh. Akio then turned around to his friends and began to tell them what he learned. "Okay the people we are looking for a just ahead in a shop Tiamat has told me there names are Xin,Xion, and Xi it should be easy to find them as they were very distintive colors I just want to know is everybody ready?"


----------



## EPIC (Feb 6, 2009)

Raito stood up and ran to try and catch the cloaked man, but failed. He looked at where he was and looked at the collection of rocks that blocked his path. Then, he used devil palm to destroy the rocks and began to search for the others,"Hey, Ayumi, can read me?" he said on the communication device as he deactivated the demon release.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 6, 2009)

Ayumi heard Raito though the communication device. "Yeah I can hear you, I fell down really far while fighting, I don't know where I am."  Her breathing had finally slowed, she slowly stood up and started walking around looking at where she was. As she walked around she held her shirt together to keep it on. It ripped worse than what she had first thought. Which wasn't good.

She looked up and saw an opening really high up the collapsed wall, "Raito, I can see where we were before, but it's way up there and I don't think this wall will hold if I climb up..." She said into the mic. Ayumi sat back on the ground.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 6, 2009)

Doragon stays absolutely silent, only watching around her.  Her breathing sounding a bit overwhelmed, through her mask.
_______________

"Yeah, let's gets this sh*t done and over with." Inka says flipping a few handseals, then igniting her fire just as her hand touched the ground, just a little bit of smoke.  "F*ck...still can't..." she mutters, but if you look closely, you can see VERY small ant...that can be easily mistaken with an ember.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 6, 2009)

"Alright, I'm going to call Sensei and see where he is, but right before I check out... You still have the ribbon?" He asked as he walked around through the cave. Chi Chu, who was relieved that the fight was over, fell asleep around Raito's neck.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 6, 2009)

He put his hand in a fist and leaned forward, "Right!" Kaidenput his hands together and formed a handsign, "Shadow Clone Jutsu...." Speaking quietly so people would be suspicous, two clones show up but not made a of mass, he still had more to learn. "I made these just incase of an enemy attack, hopefully they will hit a clone and we can find thier location."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 6, 2009)

"No I lost it in the fight, I apologize...." Ayumi said into the mic. "I think im going to try to get up this wall..." She said as she stood up and walked over to the collapsed wall. Ayumi took a deep breath and jumped onto wall and started running up the wall. 

As she got near the top she made a bad step and her foot when straight into the wall. Ayumi went and tried to yank her foot out, but this caused the rocks above her to shake and fall. Ayumi put her arms up to protect her and she got pelted and scratched by a few rocks. After the falling of rocks, Ayumi was able to remove her foot and climb the rest of the way up, she was back in the main room but now there was debris and rocks everywhere and it didn't even look the same as before. She walked over to a rock hill and climbed up and looked around the cave.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 7, 2009)

"Hm, oh well, I guess I'll see you topside, Raito out," he hung up the mic, then recalled in it,"Yo, Sensei, can you hear me?" Raito said in to the mic. He continued walking in the cave as he talked and found himself at a fork. Then, Chi Chu woke up and perked his head at the left direction, Raito began to follow.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 8, 2009)

Akio walked up the long flight of steps it seemed forever before he got to the top when in reality it was only 10 mintues. Akio looked around and saw a lot of people running about and different kinds of shops set up. _"Hmmm must be a festival"_ Akio said thinking to himself. He began walking around asking people did they know the three people he were looking for. He mostly got a nope or they had no idea who they were, until he came across a man who was running a make shift dumpling shop. "Yea I heard of them you can't miss them" the man pointed to the three figures in the distance. "That's them they sit there by the bar waiting for someone on a regular basis." "Thanks" Akio said as he started going in that direction "Okay guys this is it I don't know whats going to happen be on your toes" Akio whisper. As they got closer the air seemed a little chilled and the figures gave off a rather disturbing aura. "Hey you three" Akio yell out and the rather tall woman turned around looking at him. "Do you know Xion?" this caught the attention of her two companions and they turned around as well smiling. The tall woman stared at him for a short time and said "So you must be Akio".


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 9, 2009)

"Answer the question bitch." Raikon said as he walked with Akio, looking at the person who said _You must be Akio._ His smile faided, and Raikon was showing one of his other sides none of the people he was with had ever seen before. He looked with eyes that asked, "Do you have a death wish?" He put his hand on the hilt of his katana, and tilted his head back.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 10, 2009)

Ten feet in front of Raito, the cave wall collapsed with a cloud obscuring the area. As the cloud cleared, a figure could be seen. Eventually Shouten could be seen, he cocked his head to the right to see Raito. "They came back." He closed his eyes falling unconscious.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 11, 2009)

"Sensei!" Raito yelled in surprise as his master soon fell unconscious. He ran and held his master in his arms, pondering on the "they" he spoke of. Could it be the previous enemies they were fighting earlier? Whoever it was Raito couldn't waste time, he began to walk towards a different path, again, following Chi Chu, who seemed to know the way.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 11, 2009)

The ground shook as something massive crashed through the tunnel Shouten had fallen through. Shrouded be debree and a cloud it headed right for them at thirty mph. A large rock flew out from the approaching cloud and nearly hit Raito.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 11, 2009)

Ayumi heard loud crashes and ran in the direction of them. She ran down a few tunnels before running into Raito-kun and Sensei. In front of them was a huge cloud of debris and dust. A rock was flung from inside, and it barely missed Ayumi.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 12, 2009)

the girl decided to look for her team mates.''c'mon kuraki'' she told her mystical fish. she started focusing her chakra. dark blue chakra powerd from her body. her fish then turned into a ring on her finger. the girls eyes turned fierce like a monster. a cloud formed over her and she flew towards it in a swimming motion with a chakra tail behind formed.when she entered the cloud,it begam moving fast looking for her team mates.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2009)

Inka began to sweat, her temperature lowering to 96 degrees, at their mere presence, then sighs, "We meant no f*cking harm, just try and deal with a bunch of god d*mn brats." she says, swinging her hands in a shrugging fashion, as she walked forward, taking a deep breath, confronting them. She stands up tall, fully being 6', and stares, her eyes turning a fluorescent yellow.
((OOC: Sorry about the height change...I need her to be her normal height...Ehhe...And Yellow is a very determined color...))
______________​Doragon sits there boredly, flicking her tail, knocking Jasik off his feet, yawning slightly.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 12, 2009)

"Calm down guys we don't want any uncessary violence." Akio looked at the woman who had pale blue eyes and long light bluishing hair with a purple shirt she seemed rather tall and her smile was very chilling. Next to her was a guy who was not much shorter than the woman he was very muscular who also had a dark green suit kind of like the ones ninjas wear to funerals and his hair was slicked back. The last man was even taller with a jumpsuit with red flames, but were blue in tint he had a huge scars going across his face in X's as if he had been in many battles.

The woman smiled at Raikon as if it was a challenge "It's been a while since someone has talked to me like that boy you best listien to your comrade unless you want a premature death" she said in a meancing tone and for a brief moment it seemed her eyes glowed. Akio jump in the way to make sure nothing got out of hand "Just tell me I've heard that you may know where my sister is her name is......." the woman aburtly cut him off "I know who she is child" the woman then stared at them and smiled again. "My name is Xu and the man in green is Xin and the man in the jumpsuit is Xeon if you want to find your sister then go further north into the town you wil see a big mansion you will find her there."

(OOC: I changed their names)


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 12, 2009)

Raikon laughed at the woman. "You don't want to know what I can do with this sword." he said. When she answered the question, he said, "Thanks for that finally bitch." and smiled. He looked at her, and gave her a challenging look, but not looking for a fight.

-----

Jasik got up, and looked at Doragon with a death stare. "Are you trying to get yourself killed?" and grabbed her tail, throwing her at one of the walls, smiling as he did it. "I don't think you should have done that." he said, charging some chakra in his fist.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2009)

Inka grits her teeth, "This is a bunch of godd*mn bullsh*t! I always get f*cking ignored! She's such a f*cking b*tch seriously!" she growls, her temperature rising once more, flames running upto her elbows. "I can't believe we're even slightly f*cking believing the sh*ts." she mutters angerly, her eyes black.
______________​Doragon chuckles as she was thrown, "You're the one who'll get killed if you mess with me." she says, as wings grow out of her back, slowing her body, and she begins to hover in the air as the black and crimson dragon wings flap slowly.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 12, 2009)

Xu looked at the girl who was suddenly giving off this hot temperature. "Hehehe we are the only ones who knows so either take it or leave it little girl" she said like venom rolling of her tongue. The two behind her stayed quiet Akio figured they must be the silent type so he keep watch on them. "Okay we'll believe you, but to make sure I'm going to walk a distance and see." Akio began to walk a small distance to see if he could catch a glimpse of this said mansion. Xu smirked and closed her eyes and then Xeon and Xin began to walk in front of her and top infront of Inka, Raikon, and Kaiden. Xu was thinking to herslef _"Just like she said do"_

_Flash Back_

_Xu was walking down a long hallway at the end of a room she stop and noticed to double doors painted a tan pink with flowers on it she began to knock. "Come in" A soft voice said from the other side. Xu walked in clam and sat on the large bed in front of her a small girl could be seen looking out the window "You called" Xu said in a glooming tone. The young girl continued looking out the window and began to speak. "The boy I told you about is on his way here." Xu began to listien more intently "So you want me to kill him" she said getting excited as her eyes glow a bright blue. "Yes, your will meet him at the entrance of town and tell him where I am, then kill him when his guard is down that is the the cloest he will ever get to me he needs to punsished for what he's done" the girls eyes fall as if she were to cry, but no tears shed.

Xu stood up to leave waving her hand "I got it." Right before she left she was stopped by the same voice "Don't fail me" Xu turned and smiled again "Don't worry I'll kill him for ya for what he did to you I'll skin him" Xu then closed doors leaving. "Hmmm Xu if you don't kill him I'll kill you."_

Xu bit her finger and tap her hands together and two gaint axes appeared in her hand and in a quick movement she dashed toward the unoticing boy "DIE AKIO"

                                ________________________

Azumo looked at those two who she called Draggy and Ja-Ja "_Idiots fighting in a  cramp place like this there going to cause a cave in." _Though Azumo began to think about  them hurting themsleves and in pain"AHHHH I have to watch"


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 12, 2009)

"Woo! A competition!" he cheered, as he unhooked his flail from his waist, charking it with chakra to make the spikes sharper. It had a blue glow illuminating the near space, making it look a little brighter. formed a hand sign with his left hand, and wind started to blow around his hands and feet, making his attacks able to have wind damage added to them. "Bring it on bitch!" he yelled, as he prepared to strike.

Jasik formed another hand sign with his left hand, activating his Ritishigan, and the veins around his eyes started to swell. He could see through Doragon's skin and skales, seeing her veins and organs. "_I'll go for all of the big ones._" he thought, as he stratigeised which ones he would close. With his Wind Damage activated in all four of his limbs, his Strong arm activated in all of them, his Ritishigan activated, his giant flail being charged, and his all out strength, he was a pretty hard force to beat.

----

Raikon watched as Xu charged at Akio. "I knew it you fucking liars!" he yelled, as he appeared in front of Xu with his sword at the ready, although it didn't have the poison activated. He swung at Xu's waist, planning to cut him in half, or at least cut him, that is, if he hit.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 14, 2009)

“You can’t touch my veins, I know your technique.” Doragon says grinning as scales begin to cover her entire body. She pulls back her mask to show her unaffected dragon-like teeth. “Now…you’re messing with a dragon.” she says, as black scales cover her whole face.
_____
“F*CK!” Inka yells, in a panic, she bit her finger, flipping hand seals, and slammed her hand to the ground. Smoke bellowing from the spot, and heat illuminating. The smoke clears to show a pair of jackals with fire crackling from the legs, ears and tail. “HELL YEAH!” Inka yells, as the jackals charge at Xin, and Inka herself helps the two, seeing Raikon in charge back wtih Akio.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 14, 2009)

"Hmm..." Kaiden pulled out a kunai, "Lets put these guys to the test shall we" He stared down the people infront of him, wondering how they fight or even with they can fight with. "I got the Xeon guy over there" He threw the at the guy and it missed. He ran toward Kaiden with his hand in a fist. With a quick movemtn, Kaiden ducked the attack putting his leg up for a kick. Xeon blocked the kick and forced Kaiden to the ground. Kaiden flipped back up and panted.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 14, 2009)

Xu looked and saw Inka running up behind and then out of nowhere Raikon jump and swing his sword at her waist. Xu quickly jumped and landed on Raikon sword "Nice try kid" she said as she propelled herself off his sword and continued towards Akio she swing her Axes high and yelled "Now you die!" Akio turned quickly only to be met with steel and hit the ground with a hard thud.

Xin open his eyes to see the two jackals running towards him. His eyes shown with a clear emerald color and a small smirk on his face. In a gruff voice he said "Is that all little girl" Xin quickly jumped high into the air and two chains flying out his sleeves and they quickly wrapped around Raikon and Inka's waist. "Stay out of Xu's business you might throw her off" and he began to toss them into Inka's jackals.

Xeon was quite impress that Kaiden was able to rebound after that, but he knew he had to get serious. "You little punk I'll destroy you......you and your friends have to deal with us so stay out of Xu's buisness." Xeon then ran at kaiden and quickly dissappeared and appeared behind kaiden comming with a roundhouse kick.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 14, 2009)

"Hmm" Kaiden cuaght a glimpse of the suprise attack. He went down and went for a round house kick to the Xeon. It his legs, but he wouldnt fall. _'I only know how to do one of these' _Forming handisgns, he yelled, "Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" Only one clone appeared. "Ill show you who's the punk" They charged toward Xeon. One went for the hit and the other... went the other way. "Im coming!" Kaiden leaped in the air, the air hitting his face. He put his arms out an gripped Raikon and Inka, making them dive out the way.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 14, 2009)

the girl then fell out of the sky near ayumi and them. she lay there for a few minutes asleep, then she woke up and a storm raged as she woke up and it rained hard. she began to walk around and her hair and eyes turned from pink to light blue and her chakra poured out from her body and water began to float levatating in mid air. "i hear them they must be close" she said and dhe went towards them.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 14, 2009)

"Enough!" Tyrannous interjected, "End this childish bickering now! You're making yourself both look like fools! Akatsuki is not for fools. If this foolishness continues, I will have no choice but to kill you both." His hologram stayed simple. "Or you can get back in position and wait for the leader."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 14, 2009)

Raito stood still as the rock nearly missed him, then turned and saw Ayumi,"Ayumi! We have to get out of here! Someone's attacking us, and only Sensei knows who it is, but..." Raito looks down into the face of his sleeping master,"We have to hurry and get out of here!" He carried his master on his back and, again, followed Chi Chu, who seemed to know the way out.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 14, 2009)

"This is getting quite interesting hopefully they'll kill each other" Azumo wondered out loud to herself. She countinued watching the scene before her chocolate brown eyes fixed on what seemed to be a rivalry between two partners. "Hmmmm I wonder what happend to Ele (sigh) I never even got too ask her what she was going to do about that boy."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Feb 14, 2009)

A vicious roar came as the being stopped, what had once been the strongman was now a giant muscled beast that was too large to fit in the tunnel. The tunnel had stopped the beast for a moment, but the walls were giving in.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 14, 2009)

Raikon was about to stab his sword into the ground to stop himself, and grab Inka to stop her. "Thanks!" he yelled to Kaiden, then turned to Xin. He spit on his sword, and spread it all over with a cloth, and the sword glowed purple for a while, which meant the poison was activating. "You might not want to get scratched by this now..." Raikon said, then ran at Xin, his figure a blur as he did. A split second later, he was in front of Xin with his sword up, swinging for his arm. He didn't care if he didn't chop into him, he only needed to scratch him, then the poison would take it's effect.

-------

Jasik smiled at what Doragon said. "Well, I still have wind damage, strong arm, and my flail. I'm pretty sure _those_ can hurt a dragon when put together." he said, as he disappeared to an unknown area. He jumped down behind Doragon, and swung his giant flail at her, which would impact like a boulder falling one hundred feet.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 15, 2009)

"No problem!" Kaiden ran back to Xeon and stared him down. "Lets go tough guy" Fired up, Kaiden charged at Xeon with a kunia clentched in hsi fist. Xeon pulled a suriken out and threw it at Kaiden. With swift movemnt, Kaiden dodged it and threw the kunai, but it missed. 

"Ha you little twirp, you missed" Xeon luaghed. "Quite the contrary sir!" Smirking, Kaiden looked at the tree behind him. He closed his eyes... "_BOOM!" _The bark crackled as the tree went ablaze. With a snap, it started to break. Smoke engulfed around it and the tree tipped.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 15, 2009)

Inka lands on her hands, just before her Female jackal. As the male jackal leaps out of the way, “What the hell is your problem?” The jackal says in a deep, commanding voice. 

“These people must be killed Boss.” Inka says, spinning on one hand, pushing herself off the ground, in the air she spins, Throwing a punch at Xin’s face as she spun. She lands on the ground carefully, pulling her trench knives very carefully as her hands continuing to be inflamed.

Boss and the female jackal charge from behind, Boss missing, but the other gripping onto the back of Xin’s leg.
((Sorry for the auto-hit…>.> just ignore it if you like…))
__________

Doragon seems to ignore the yelling. “That may very well be…If you can catch me.” She says, continuing to float in the air, just above Jasik’s range for his flail and strong arm.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 15, 2009)

"Now that I've taken out the boy it's time to get these other kids" Xu said to her self as she turned around "Hey Xin, Xeon it's time to end this."
Xin narrowly doged Inka and Raikon almost being hit by his sword he jumped into the air and landed a few feet in front of Xu "So it's time then Xeon get over here it's time to end this.

Xeon Body flickered over by Xin smoke all over his clothes "Da*n kid almost blew with up little bastard" Xeon esclamied with rage on his face. Xu walked in front of them and smiled "Okay you little brats your funs over it's time to end this" Xu flipped some hand signs and the ground began to turn to mud as she yelled out "Earth Style: Great Mud River." As the mud grew thicker and thicker englufing there legs Xeon did the hand seals Sheep, Horse, Dragon and yelled out "Earth Style: Earth Dragon Bomb"and a dragons head emerged from the ground spewing out balls of concentrated mud at them.

Xin smiled as he was the last one to finish this deadly combination attack. Xin did the hand seals Ram, Horse, Snake, Dragon, Rat, Ox, Tiger  and his chest grow and considerable amount as he spew fire out while yelling "Fire Style: Dragon Flame Bomb" and the balls turned instantly into lava comming at them at a tremendous speed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 15, 2009)

Inka takes a deep breath, closing her eyes, she slides her hands up by her head.  Then she lets them fall quickly, flaring herself at the right point at a white hot intensity, “Ceramic!?” She exclaims, startled, as the mud begins to dry, and change to ceramic.  Her fire crackles loudly as she steps forward.
((I hope it had a bit of a clay base in it…>.>)


----------



## Cheena (Feb 15, 2009)

Kaiden got himself out in the meantime, his chakra going down some. He looked around and thought of an idea. He closed his eyes and formed handseals. "Transformation Jutsu: Wolf" Smoke arosed then it dissapeared. Kaiden was now a wolf with sharp fangs and angry eyes.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 16, 2009)

the girl was near the fight and she could hear everything''Oh no,this fighting is becoming deadly.'' She then sensed the akatski and gasped for she knew what they wanted and she had been hiding from them her whole life."I better help them" she thought. She began to make the rain fall and feel like needles piercing everything except her team mates.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 16, 2009)

(OOC: Sannin you need to start posting in the OOC thread more often, because sometimes your posts seem are out of place)

Xu got excitied "This is the first real fights I had in months you kids are pretty good." Xu began running on the mud toward Inka with her axes raised she swung one axe high in the air asif she was getting read to cut her straight down the middle, while the other was comming in from the right as if to cut her in half.

As Kaiden turned into the wolf Akio appeared right next to him invisible next to the cover of his shadow. "Kaiden she thinks I'm dead try to push her back I'll handle it from there." Akio quickly dissapeared in a small puff of smoke to some where unknown.

(OOC: I hope you can still understand human talk in that form >_>)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 17, 2009)

Inka growls, "You've made me pissed." She says in a low voice, moving slightly to the left.  She slides her trench knives along the axe blades, then grabs the axes quickly, "Like a dance." she says, as fire begins run along the weapon.  "Play with fire...you're going to get burned." She whispers, a large grin playing acrossed her face.  "Damn...I'm bleeding..." She mutters, almost playfully.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 17, 2009)

Raikon focused wind into his right arm and converted it into wind, and then concentrated some regular chakra into that arm also. He had his eyes closed, and his katana in front of him in case of an attack. His enhanced mustles flexing as he concentrated, a vein swelling in his arm. His legs were relaxed, waiting to burst into action. Suddenly, he burst into action, running at Xin. He had his Katana in his left arm, slicing lava bullets, and his right arm packed with all the power. Suddenly, he yelled, "Wind Style: Whirlwind Fist!" and threw his fist at Xin's face, if he hit, a giant and powerful whirlwind would be released.

-------

Jasik looked at Doragon with his Ritishigan, deactivating it. "_I shouldn't use that, I could kill her..._" he thought. "_I guess I'll just have to use my jutsu then..._" he thought. He formed some quick hand signs, and then yelled the words, "Wind Style: Wind Slicing Crosshairs!" and a big burst of wind like cross hairs was sent at Doragon, focusing on her torso, hopefully damaging her scales and making her at least lose flight and fall out of the air.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 19, 2009)

Raito looked back and was stunned by the horrible form of the monstrous being. 
~Raito!~ The Juubi demon calls, Raito snaps out of his feared trance ~We don't have much time, the wall's coming down, you have to defeat that beast and get out of here!~
~How?~ Raito asks.
~The Hellfire jutsu~
~Are you kidding me? My chakra will be completely drained!~
~Just do it!~
~Alright!~ Raito says. He put Shouten down on the ground and quickly formed a ferocious of handsigns,"DEMON ART: HELLFIRE!" he yelled. Then, a pillar of flames forms under the beast and burns it alive. Raito, then, fainted, but reawakened as Juubi possessed his body. He grabbed Shouten and dashed to catch up with Chi Chu.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 21, 2009)

Kaiden nodded and walked foward and growled. He started running at high speed. With quick movements, he lunged side to side, cuasing some invisibility. It would confuse Xu hopefully. His teeth clentched together as he leaped into the air. He put his paws out, and haphazardly moved them. With fierce  movements, he aimed to hit Xu, or make her fall back.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 22, 2009)

Xu looked up but couldn't react in time and the force of Kaiden's strike pushed her away "Ahhh" she yelled as she fell about ten feet back, though she quickly rebound and stood up visibly annoyed.

Xin couldn't excape and was about to be hit face first with the whirlwind fist when Xeon jumped in the way and took the blow. The force knock the wind straight out of Xeon and he fell to the ground on both knees breathing hard. "Xeon!" yelled Xn as he jumped back with Xeon in his arms next to Xu.

Xu was very annoyed that these brats were able to put up a fight "Alright kids no more games." As she finished at sentence a blur jumped out into the sky "That's right no more games" Akio had yelled as he slammed his fist on the ground "Lighting Style: Paralysis Circle." A purple circle appeared on the ground and a light flashed up as Xu and her crew where now paralyzed.

Xu, Xin and Xeon couldn't move a muscle. Xu tried to move, but it was impossible "Damn I thought I"d killed you kid." Akio smirked and turned his attention to Inka "Well Inka since they made you bleed you can finish this."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 22, 2009)

Inka grins, “My pleasure.” she says, the flames dieing down a bit.  She steps forward quickly, trench knife in hand, she disappears and re appears, right behind Xu.  She pulls out the metal wire that all ninja have, wrapping it around Xu’s wrists, and her throat.  She pulls both ends of the wire roughly.  Down go the hands…Then she stops when the wire starts a bit of blood around Xu’s throat.  She moves in front of Xu.  “So, who’s the little girl now…” Inka says with a huge sadistic grin.  “Just remember…you mess with a Samehagata…you mess with a demon.” She says, throwing her hands back, pulling the wire as tight as possible…a splatter of the crimson liquid lands on her, making her look like a true maniac.  The body drops…

Inka grins, looking to the other two, “Kaiden!  Xeon is yours…Raikon!  Xin!” She yells, commanding them as she runs to Akio, “Thanks for letting me!” she says, very giddy about the kill.  She begins laughing manically.

((The laughing- Whisper of the Beast  ))
___________________________________

Doragon laughs, folding her wings in, onto her body, she lands gently on the ground, slowly.  One crosshair landed, but it only dented her wing.  “I think you may need a deeper jutsu, to wound me…but that may just leave a scar…” she says, her wings receding back into her body.  “Now I’ll fight on land.” she says, showing her claws.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 22, 2009)

"Really, no problem, no we will go all out." Kaiden got in his fighting stance, the sun beating down. It caused the feeling of intense battle, Kaiden too a deep breath to relax. Xeon's face, it turned into a smirk. he must have to Kaiden for some kind of punk still, but now it was time to throw it all down. "Let's end this battle!"

With a clentch of his fist, he ran towards Xeon. "Shadow Clone Jutsu!" One clone appeared at his side as they moved back and forth, like a pebble in cups. The real Kaiden leaped into the ait and brought his leg out. The clone slid, similar to a basemen and went to kick Xeon. He jumpd to dodge the kick to his legs, but scratched his teeth from the sudden impact of Kaiden's blow to the head. 

With a gasp, Xeon fell to the ground, face first. He wasnt moving for a bit. Kaiden had landed on the ground and grinned. "Dont mess with leaf shinobi" A clone came from behind and crouched down. His fingers in the tiger sign. "Secret Jutsu: Thousand Years of Death!" You could hear a ting as a certain spot shined. Next thing you know, Xeon was being blasted into the air. With a thid, he flew into the nearest tree.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Feb 22, 2009)

Kurizu strolls through the streets of Konoha looking up at the sky every now and then. He whistles quietly to himself, pushing his hair off his one eye. He hops into a tree and climbs up towards the top, sitting down on a branch. He looks out at the sky, a light breeze pulling at his hair.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 22, 2009)

Raikon smiled as Inka told him he could take Xin. He looked into Xin's eyes with a look that would strike fear into any opponent. He slowly unsheathed his sword, and screeching metal gleeming in the sun light(I assume it is day). He walked towards Xin, as he passed by the sword slicing Xin's arm, Xin's eyes whidening as he did. He grabbed Xin's left ear, lifting his sword up to it.

"Before you lose hearing in this ear, I will tell you why I am doing this first. I'm doing this...because you messed with my friends. If you mess with my friends, you mess with me." Xin opened his mouth and let out a silent scream. "You shouldn't of tried to kill us. This will hurt...let this slow and painful death show you how harsh punishment can be." he said, and then he slid his katana through Xin's ear, blod spurting everywhere, and the ear falling to the ground.

Xin let out a scream that pierced everybody's ears. "Shhhhh, you don't want me to make this longer, do you?" Raikon said. Then, with the blood still on it, he licked his entire katana, and it glowed purple. "Let's see how this feels..." he said, as he made a three inch scratch on Xin's arm. A horrible, horrible pain traveled through Xin's arm, and he let out a horrible scream, but it was unable to show how horrible the pain was. "I only use this in worst case scenarios....you shouldn't have let yourself get caught if you didn't want this." he said.

The horrible pain continued throughout Xin's body, and soon enough... it consumed his entire body. Xin contined to scream, his eyes becoming blood shot as he did. Raikon walked a couple yards away, stopping then turning back to face Xin. He cut his thumb, and summoned two ten foot tall and thick badgers badgers. One, which was a male named Tanjari , had short black fur, with all black eyes, sharp fangs, and long claws. The other, which was a female named Tanjiri, had short, dark red fur, with dark purple eyes with purple instead of whites, and all the other characteristics of Tanjari.

"Devoure that one." he said, pointing at Xin. "Okay." both the badgers growled, and they sprinted towards Xin, tackling him and tearing him to shreds and eating him. Blood and guts were flying everywhere, some blood splattering on Raikon. "He shouldn't have messed with us..." he said.

------

Jasik smirked, his eyes shadows as his head was tilted down. He focused wind chakra into his arms, and regular chakra into them also. He gripped his giant flail in his hand tightly, then focused wind chakra around it, then forcing the wind chakra into a rage. He charged Doragon, and swung the flail at her face, focusing a load of regular chakra into the arm he swung with, and making the winds around the flail even more cutting and powerful.


----------



## Jibblejab (Feb 23, 2009)

#OOC: This is my first post, so if i do anything wrong or such let me know, This is my character page if you were wondering who i am.#

"Mmm, Good" beamed Sky as he finished the last of his Ramen. Now fully fed, Sky set out to his usual training spot, a small creek just outside Konoha. "Lovely" Sky sarcasticly mumbled to himself, "Just because no one tells me what day to visit the academy to be put in squads doesnt mean they can all go off on some save the world mission and leave me behind!" he thought. Fifteen minutes later Sky found his spot. "Darkness Bringer Jutsu" he shouted whilst whipping out a string of handsigns, just on cue the entire surronding area was in total darkness, just how Sky needed to train...


----------



## Cjones (Feb 23, 2009)

Akio looked at Raikon and Inka _"Hmmm these two may have some kind of problems I better keep on eye on them so they don't get out of control"_ Akio thought to himself with some concern. Akio moved toward them to make sure they were alright "Okay guys let's head to the castle.....Inka! your bleediing here let me heal you." Akio hand began to glow green as he moved toward Inka.

(To the castle)

A girl with pink hair continued to look out the window with a pale experssion on her face _"So it seems that Xu has failed me, but her usefulness may not have gone out yet" _the girl thought to herself as she got up and left her room _"I guess it's time for me to wait then"_ a door creeked loudly and closed behind her as her footsteps slowly dissapeared down the hall.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 24, 2009)

"I'll be alright...but fine..." Inka says, holding her hands out, the huge gashes across her hands, "I can't believe in that whole god d*mn f*cking battle...I was the only one to get fucking wounded!"She growls with a laugh as the jackals lick up some of Xu's blood, then disappear.

"I don't give a flying f*ck if I get hurt...that dude...was the most rightchous shit I've ever done!" she yells, her ancestors coming out in her at that time.
___________________________

Doragon chuckles, "Really...?  Is that the best you've got?" She says, bending backwards slightly, then cartwheels to the right, "My turn..." She says, sighing she wraps her massive tail around herself, becoming as stiff as a board at the same time.  The tail reaches the base of her scull.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 24, 2009)

Ayumi was frozen as she watched the giant thing in front of them, her mouth agape. She couldn't say anything, Ayumi fell back onto her ass. But couldn't move. Raito began to do something and the beast erupted into flames. Raito grabbed Shouten-sensei and ran past her. Almost snapping out of it she scurried back and spun to her feet and ran after Raito.

-------------------------------

Daisuke sighed, he was bored of the fighting. He sat down on the rock finger and kicked his legs around as they hang off. "If someone is going to kill someone then do it now. Otherwise just calm down, uhn." Daisuke flipped his hair as he sat there continuing to watch....


----------



## Cheena (Mar 1, 2009)

His clone disappeared. He wasn't the type of person to do things not needed. So kaiden wasnt going to try and kill the guy, it was possible for a gennin if they really wanted to but he though it might be too dangerous. Pulling out roe, he jogged over to the Xeon and bent down on one knee. 

He put Xeon's hands ogether and stretched the rope. Slowly, and technically, he wrapped it numerous ways around Xeon to ensure he wouldnt try anything funny until they left. Then he wrapped a rope around his ancles so he wouldn't get up. "I am all done over here, hopefully he will be out for a while."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 1, 2009)

Now that Xu and her companions had been taken care of it was off to the mansion where Akio's sister was said to be in. "Okay guys now that Xu and her people are taken care of it's off to the mansion I don't know what could happen so be prepared understood" Akio spoked with caution and concern in his voice he knew he wasn't the actually leader, but he wouldn't forgive himself if they got hurt or worse killed because of something he dragged them into.

_________________

The pink haired girl continued walking down the hall till she got to the front of the mansion. The mansion had huge double doors and inside was a big hall with two steps on the sides going up stairs. There straight ahead from the main doors was another door it was black with gold engravment on it. The pink haired girl opend the doors and walked into a dark hallway as she continued walking step by step the lights started to turn on untill she was in a white room with blood red curtains. The light from outside gave the reflection of blood on the walls and in the middle was a big chair.

The pink haired girl slowly walked up to the chair and sat in it turning around at a fire place while picking up a picture next to the chair. She sat with her legs cross her right arm leaning on the arm of the chair with her fist under her chin, while her left hand held the picture in her face. "Hmmm" she sighed as she a small smile touched her lips "It will be a pleasure to finally see his face again" she began to manically laugh as she continued to look at the picture "Our reunion is about to begin my dear brother."


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 8, 2009)

so.......it was it.the first day at the academy.in the leaf village.my home village was destroyed in war.the land of shadows died.i, not even a genin yet, was a captain in the war.i killed many with my shadowgon.my friend, Tayuya (the IV) and i were the only survivors.we moved to the leaf to continue our training.when i was asked my goals, i replied,"i only wish to restore my village and guard it as the darkage."so here we are......enemy territory.

skills:
shadowgon (this is a bloodline jutsu.eyes have black rings around them.black eyes)
weilds a katana
dark dimension portal jutsu
skilled in taijutsu, genjutsu,ninjutsu
13 tailed coyote transformations
coyote summoning jutsu
wind weasel, kamatari, summoning jutsu


----------



## Cheena (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: SIgn ups are in the OOC Thread but Ill let you RP anyway. Just make sure you use capital letters  And we dont go up to the 13 tailed demon? Thanks for joining. 

Kaiden nodded. "That wasnt hard" He smilied, "I will keep my eye open. Hopefully we wont have to do anything crazy..." he sighed and shrugged. "But we gotta do what we have to do I suppose" It would be hard this time most likely, they had only got rid of the obstacles in the beginning.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 24, 2009)

Cheena said:


> OOC: SIgn ups are in the OOC Thread but Ill let you RP anyway. Just make sure you use capital letters  And we dont go up to the 13 tailed demon? Thanks for joining.
> 
> Kaiden nodded. "That wasnt hard" He smilied, "I will keep my eye open. Hopefully we wont have to do anything crazy..." he sighed and shrugged. "But we gotta do what we have to do I suppose" It would be hard this time most likely, they had only got rid of the obstacles in the beginning.


OOC:thx.but could i still keep the 13 tails?if i cant then im just half coyote

I notice someone near me and i walked towards you."Who are you?I havent met many people here before.I'm from...another village."


----------



## Cheena (Jul 25, 2009)

No. But this RP Is far dead unfourtanently. I doubt it being revived so why dont you join some active ones?


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 26, 2009)

well i have a knack for sometimes reviving dead threads.*gives thumbs up*.also i like this one.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 4, 2009)

I kind of want to let this rp r.i.p. Talk to me about it over PM


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Aug 4, 2009)

about what?


----------



## TheWindPath (Jan 18, 2010)

*Reijin - The Beginning*

Reijin woke with a start to the warm sun on his back. He looked around and couldn't believe his eyes. He'd been raided...Again! He was furious but happy at the same time. He was supposed to set off on an important mission with his squad today. He put on his head band, his tattered clothes, and set some traps before he left just in case the thief would return. ''Its nice out today.'' He stated. What a relief it was to finally be set on a mission. After all, its been awhile and his "finely tuned and precise" fighting skills were growing weak. Halfway to the gates he saw one of his squad members, Yuri. ''Hey Reijin!'' She exclaimed. She wore clothes that looked like it was dragged out of a dumpster. ''Hey Yuri..'' He muttered. She brushed up against his shoulder and asked "Excited for the big mission? "You bet!" Reijin replied. They set off towards the gates together and finally saw their sensei, Lyus. "Your late...again" He stated. They walked out the gates and into the wilderness not knowing what to expect. As usual. They walked 70 yards north and their sensei stopped them. "Traps." He exclaimed. Yuri and Reijin were shocked, how had they not seen this. Reijin, your sharingan." Yelled Lyus. R-Right sir!" He closed his eyes for a long 5 seconds then opened them to reveal those blood-red eyes and the 3 dots surrounding the black pupil. THERE! Reijin shouted as he pointed towards a tree."Such brilliance if I do say so myself." Exclaimed the mist ninja.  Shame I'll have to kill you before you reach your full potential."  Yuri, Lyus, and Reijin all got ready for a fight. "CHIDORI!" Yelled Lyus as he darted towards the ninja. There was a loud _BANG!_ and then smoke. Reijin and Yuri waited impatiently for the smoke to clear and reveal the fate of their sensei.


----------

